# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل «حزب البعث» يتنافى مع الإسلام؟!؛ أرجو التعليق ((الهادف))

## أبو رقية الذهبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومَن والاه وبعد:

فأثناء بحثي في الشبكة العنكبوتية؛ وقفت على الموقع (الرسمي) للحزب البعثي الاشتراكي!؛ فبدأت أتصفح الموقع، وأجول بين صفحاته؛ فوجدت بين الصفحات هذا الكلام!:





> بعض المقولات الأساسية حول تطوير الحـــزب
>  
> 6 ـ الموقف من الدين
> 
>        لا شك في أن مسألة الدين والتدين تحتل حيزاً خاصاً في مجمل الشخصية الثقافية العربية . بل إن هذه المسألة بالذات تعتبر واحدة من أهم ما يميز الثقافة العربية عن غيرها من الثقافات ويؤكد جوهرها الإنساني وعمق مضامينها الفكرية .
> 
> فالأرض العربية تتميز عن غيرها بأنها مهد الرسالات السماوية والديانات ، والأمة العربية تتميز في أنها كانت حاضنة هذه الديانات وحاملة لوائها وناشرة قيمها بين بني البشر .
> 
> ويظهر التمازج الحقيقي بين العرب والأديان في أبهى صوره عبر الدين الإسلامي الذي أكد بوضوح على القيم التي آمن بها العرب عبر تطورهم التاريخي ، وهي قيم التسامح والمحبة والدعوة للخير والعمل وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية والمساواة في المجتمع ومناهضة الظلم والطغيان ومقاومة العدوان والاحتلال والدفاع عن الكرامة ، وهو ثورة على التخلف والتعصب والفرقة والتشرذم ودعوة للوحدة والتضامن .
> ...



وبعد قراءته؛ استغربت كثيرًا؛ إذ كانت الفكرة (المحفورة) في قلبي عن حزب البعث؛ أنه ضد الإسلام (من كل وجه)؛ بل ويحاربه لأنه يراه أحد العوائق في سبيل الوحدة العربية؛ لاسيما وقد وقفت على كلام بعض المشايخ حوله، وحول بعض أنصاره؛ ككلام العلامة الشيخ ابن باز -رحمه الله- حول الحزب ومبادئه، وحول تكفير بعض أنصاره؛ كالهالك (صدام حسين)!، وكلام العلامة مقبل الوادعي -رحمه الله- حول تكفير بعض أنصاره؛ كالهالك (حافظ الأسد)!.

فلما قرأت هذا الكلام؛ وجدته يتنافى -تقريبًا- مع ما تقرر عندي حول حزب البعث؛ فهل أنا مصيب في ذلك أم مخطئ؟!؛ هل «حزب البعث» يتنافى مع الإسلام (((مطلقًا))) في ضوء ما سبق إيراده؟!

بمعنى أوضح:
____لا شك عندي أن (بعض) مبادئ وتصورات هذا الحزب -حزب البعث- تتنافى مع شريعة الإسلام؛ أولها: ألا أحزاب في الإسلام. ولكن ليس هذا هو مقصدي من هذا الموضوع؛ أعنى إبراز حقيقة هذه المخالفات، وبيان مدى خطورتها، وموقعها من الكفر والإيمان؛ وإنما مقصدي هو: هل الصورة التي أشاعها البعض عن ذاك الحزب -من كونه يحارب الإسلام- صورة صحيحة؛ أم أنها صورة فيها إفراط؟! 

سؤال ((بريء))؛ فلا نبتغي الجاهلين!

◄ تنبيه هام:
_______ليس مقصدي من هذا الموضوع النقاش، أو الدفاع عن حزب البعث أو أنصاره؛ وإنما قصدي (فقط) هو: جمع تعليقات الإخوة الكرام حول ما نقلت لهم؛ للاستفادة من تعليقاتهم.
فالرجاء من كل مسلم (منصف) يشارك بتعليقه في هذا الموضوع؛ أن يكون تعليقه:
1- هادفًا؛ يبتغي به وجه الله، وتجلية الحق.
2- هادئًا؛ خاليًا من التشنجات!، والعصبيات، والرمي بالتهم الباطلة.
3- موثقًا؛ بالوثائق (الرسمية)، والتي تعبر عن حقيقة وجهة نظر الحزب (الرسمية)؛ وليست مجرد آراء الناس فيه.
4- منصفًا عادلاً؛ عملاً بقوله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ لِلّهِ شُهَدَاء بِالْقِسْطِ وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ
___ عَلَى أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ اعْدِلُواْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ}.

----------


## طارق منينة

المسيحية في الغرب اخي ابو رقية لاتعادي المسيحية- لانها احد مكونات الشخصية الاوروبية وكذلك الامر مع اليهودية
تعاديها بتشريعات غير اخلاقية منافية للمسيحية  وتنكر الوحي فهذه معاداة لاتذكر ولاتعلن!
كما انه 
ليس للمسيحية دور في التشريع ولاالتلمودية او التوراتية !
الملكة مسيحية والاحتفالات الزوجية الملكية تدار في الكنسية بصورة بالغة القداسة هكذا يظن من يراها من الخارج مع انه يمكن ان يكون القسيس الذي يقيم الحفل الملكي لايؤمن بقيامة المسيح المزعومة ولابصحة الكتاب المقدس!!
لكن
ليس لكنسية الملكة ولاحتي للملكة اي قرار في السلطة السياسية فالقرارات صارت للعلمانية والديمقراطية!
الدين في القومية العربية جزء من مكونات الامة ولكن جزء!
من مكونات
وهذا الجزء ليس له عمل الكل ولاحتي له اي سلطة في التشريع!
كفرد في الاسرة هو مكون من المكونات ونواة في الاسرة لكن القرار ليس له والتشريع ليس له
اما عمل هذا الجزء فهو فقط في الشهور الديني الشعائري وقد يكون يستعمل في هوية الامة والتحريض علي الجهاد لصالح القومية العربية ولكن ليس له عمل خارج هذا الحيز!
فالقومية العربية تسمي الاسلام اليوم بالطائفية اي انه طائفة يجب ان تاخذ مكانها البسيط في الدائرة القومية وعلي ان لايتعدي حدوده لاكدين ولاكطائفة في الدولة القومية فشريعتها علمانية ديمقراطية لااسلامية طائفية كما صرح بذلك كثيرون منهم كما انه هو واقع حالهم!
وقد نحيت الشريعة في الدولة القومية السورية والدولة القومية العراقية من الدولة والقانون والحكم والادارة!
الامر واضح 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> الدين في القومية العربية جزء من مكونات الامة ولكن جزء!
> من مكونات
> وهذا الجزء ليس له عمل الكل ولاحتي له اي سلطة في التشريع!
> كفرد في الاسرة هو مكون من المكونات ونواة في الاسرة لكن القرار ليس له والتشريع ليس له
> الامر واضح 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


رأي سديد؛ بارك الله فيكم، وأحسن إليكم، ولكن لم تجب بصراحة على سؤال الموضوع:
هل الصورة التي أشاعها البعض عن ذاك الحزب -من كونه (يحارب) الإسلام- صورة صحيحة؛ أم أنها صورة فيها إفراط؟!

----------


## طارق منينة

نعم صورة  صحيحة اخي الكريم وقد قدمت شرح ذلك اما حرب الاسلام فقد اتخدت صورا مختلفة وليس الحرب الوحيدة هي قتل العلماء وسجن العلماء وانما تكفي تنحية الشريعة عن الحياة! بل هي اخطر شيء في الوجود اي عملية التنحية
مالااهضمه -ومعذرة للفظ- برغم قراءاتي الكثيرة للدكتور محمد عمارة وانبهاري بكثير من ردوده علي العلمانيين العرب الا ان له كتاب غريب -كبعض كتبه القديمه ومواقفه القديمة -عجيب في الدفاع عن ميشل عفلق وهو من القوميين العرب وجاء بادلة عجيبة غريبة بان الرجل مسلم او اسلم فعلا  وان لذلك دلالات خطيرة لم يكتشفها احد من القوميين او الاسلاميين وهي موجودة في كتاباته ايضا! وذلك في كتاب الدكتور عمارة ( التيار القومي الاسلامي!)
وميشل عفلق كما يقول هو في كتاب عمارة ص9 انه شكل الفكرة القومية من مطالعات في الماركسية وسواها من المذاهب الفلسفية والسياسية الاخري! لكن عمارة يقول ان الرجل انتهي الي ان الاسلام هو الاصل والمحور والمكون الاول!-ص15

الكتاب اكثر من هذه النقطة لكن هل يتوسل الدكتور عمارة بالكتاب الي تلميع صورة القومية العربيةوليجعل لها صيغة مع تعديل ما بعنوان القومية الاسلامية! وهل الامر هو تلفيق ما لسبب ما!
هذا امر يحتاج لبحث خاص
لكن عمارة يقول بصراحة انه قبل كتابة كتابه هذا كان يعتقد بمغايرة المشروع القومي لمشل عفلق -وليس لمقربيه وتلاميذه !- للمشروع الاسلامي  الا انه بعد الكتابة عن عفلق تغير الوضع مع انه يسميه ابي العلمانية القومية في المشرق 
ويقول بانه في ندوة الحوار القومي الديني اختزل القوميون الاسلام كجزء من مقومات الامة او بلفظه مقوم من مقومات الامة-ص15 وقد رد الدكتور عمارة علي ذلك بان العكس هو الصحيح فالعروبة ومعها للغة متضمنة في الاسلام
  مااثار استغرابي من نتائج بحث الدكتور عمارة هو انه اتي باطروحة جديدة-لم يكتشفها الاخرونخصوصا اصدقاءه ومقربيه وتلاميذه ومشاركيه في تشكيل الفكرة !! بحسب  قوله -ص23 عن الرجل لم يسبقه اليها احباء عفلق-وتلاميذه ومن صنع معه الفكرة !!- ومعارضيه  وهو  وجود مكانه اخري عن المعلنه في مشروعه القومي للاسلام! وان اقرب الناس اليه تجاهلوا حدث اسلامة وجعله الاسلام المقوم الرئيسي في القومية!

ويقول عمارة ان الرجل اكتشف في الاسلام الوحي -ص24
طيب وهل الرجل وضع مكانة مركزية للوحي في مشروعه القومي ام جعله وحيا لاسلطان له؟ كالمسيحية التي كان عليها من قبل!

ويورد الدكتور عمارة كلاما لعفلق يقول فيه انه قد لايرانا الناس نصلي مع المصلين او نصوم مع الصائمين الا اننا كسبنا الايمان بالاسلام بعد مشقة ومعاناة -انظر النص ص 26
والغريب ان الدكتور عمارة يقول تعقيبا علي النص ان قول عفلق ان الاسلام ثمين عنده يجب ان توضع تحتها عشرات الخطوط
ولايقول بان قوله لانصلي مع المصلين-او بلفظهقد لانري نصلي مع المصلين!-- او لا نصوم مع الصائمين انه يجب ان توضع تحتها خطوط كثيرة!

ولااعرف هل يريد الدكتور عمارة نزع عفلق من تلاميذه -بعد موته ونشاطه في ترسيخ القومية العلمانية!!-لوضعه في المشروع الاسلامي ام اقامة الحجة علي القومية العربية بان شيخها كان مسلم ويعتبر الاسلام المقوم الرئيسي وليس جزء من القومية العربية؟!
وعموما الكتاب هو في مكتبة المصطفي وهاهو

http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/d...ile=000214.pdf

بارك الله فيك
اخوكم طارق منينة
صاحب كتاب فضح اقطاب  العلمانية العربية بمنة الله وفضله- المسمي اقطاب العلمانية

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع بعامة يحتاج الى عناية و تأصيل دقيق في مثل قضيته ،لأن القوم الذين دخلوا الحزب لم يبقوا على حال واحد فيه،وفيهم من أجرى الله على يديه الخير للمسلمين،ومنهم أخوة براء مما حمل بعض قادة الحزب من أمور تتنافى مع مقررات الشارع الحكيم،ثم أن آيديولوجية الحزب بالعراق جرى على تطوير وتغيير شبه جذري من خلال الرؤى والبيانات وكثير من المقررات ومن أصغى لأهله ونظر بالمحققات أدرك ما أوجه اليه.
رعاكم الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع بعامة يحتاج الى عناية و تأصيل دقيق في مثل قضيته ،لأن القوم الذين دخلوا الحزب لم يبقوا على حال واحد فيه،وفيهم من أجرى الله على يديه الخير للمسلمين،ومنهم أخوة براء مما حمل بعض قادة الحزب من أمور تتنافى مع مقررات الشارع الحكيم،ثم أن آيديولوجية الحزب بالعراق جرى عليها تطوير وتغيير شبه جذري من خلال الرؤى والبيانات وكثير من المقررات ومن أصغى لأهله ونظر بالمحققات أدرك ما أوجه اليه.
رعاكم الله

----------


## أبو سليمان العسيلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



> بالرغم من وجود سلطة تشريعية وتنفيذية ظاهرية في سوريا يمثلها مجلس الوزراء ومجلس الشعب, إلا أن الدلائل تشير إلى وجود سلطة حقيقية هي الحاكم الفعلي للبلاد يمثلها الجيش وحزب البعث والمخابرات.
> ومن الواضح أن النظام يضع في الواجهة دائماً شخصيات سنّية تمثل الأغلبية في البلاد, بينما يستأثر النصيريون من خلف الستار بمقاليد الحكم في سوريا, بل إن بعض المهتمين بالشأن السوري يجعل حزب البعث الذي يمسك بمقاليد السلطة في سوريا منذ سنة 1963 غير مؤثر وغير فاعل, حيث السلطة بيد النصيريين الذين يسيطرون على جميع المؤسسات الفاعلة ومن ضمنها حزب البعث, وبهذا الصدد ينقل المؤلف عن ديفيد هيرست قوله:
> "إن البعثيين لا يحكمون البلاد بأي حال, بل العلويون هم الحاكمون الفعليون, فهم يديرون البلاد نظرياً من خلال الحزب, ولكنهم يديرونها عملياً من خلال تضامنهم السري داخل الحزب والمؤسسات الهامة الأخرى, فخلف الواجهة نجد أن صلة القرابة بالرئيس العلوي هي أعظم الصفات لتقلد السلطة وذلك عن طريق الأواصر العائلية أو الطائفية أو العشائرية".
> 
> كان الحزب ومع تسلمه السلطة سنة 1963 وعاءً يضم الانتهازيين والنفعيين, حتى بلغ عدد المنتسبين له 540 ألفاً بحلول سنة 1985, ومن أجل بسط هيمنة الحزب على المجتمع بدأت مرحلة من التنسيب غير المنظم, وأدّت هذه السياسة (التجميع) إلى تفجر الخلاف بين أعضاء الحزب وانقسامهم إلى قوميين وقطريين, واشتراكيين ثوريين ومعتدلين, كما أن سياسة التجميع هذه أدّت إلى ضم أعداد كبيرة من أبناء الطوائف النصيرية والدرزية والإسماعيلية الذين ركبوا موجة البعث. وكان من نتائج سيطرة النصيريين على حزب البعث أن فرّ عدد من مؤسسي البعث من غير النصيريين مثل ميشيل عفلق وصلاح الدين البيطار, وتبين أن الحزب قد تحول إلى جهاز تستخدمه السلطة الخفيّة من أبناء الطائفة لتحقيق المكاسب والإثراء.
> 
> يوم الثامن من آذار (1963م)  ( ثورة البعث ) : 
> 
> يقول باترك سيل : 
> ...



وكذلك نقرأ ما يلي :




> في عام 1960 تنادى مشايخ النصيرية سرا لعقد اجتماع لهم في قرية القرداحة، حضره كبار الضباط النصيريين وعلى رأسهم كل من محمد عمران ومحمد نبهان وصلاح جديد وحافظ الأسد، وكان الهدف الرئيسي من هذا الاجتماع التداول على كيفية انخراط الضباط النصيريين في صفوف حزب البعث لاستغلاله وجعله سلما للوصول إلى الحكم وفي نهاية الاجتماعات اتخذت القرارات السرية التالية: 
> 1ـ منح محمد عمران رتبة ( البابية ) وتكليفه بالتخطيط للمنظمات العسكرية وكيفية توزيعها على المنظمات الوطنية لاستغلالها والتستر بها . 
> 2 ـ الموافقة على بقاء محمد عمران في صفوف الوحدويين من حيث الظاهر 
> 3 ـ التغرير بالضباط الدروز والإسماعيليين للتعاون معهم. 
> 4 ـ منح عزت جديد رتبة ( نقيب ) في المذهب النصيري . 
> 5 ـ الموافقة على إحلال إبراهيم ماخوس - محل والده في رتبته الدينية. 
> 6 ـ تكيف المشايخ دعوة أبناء الطائفة للتضامن والتعاون وتشجيعهم للانخراط في الجيش. 
> 
> هذه هي قرارات المؤتمر النصيري الأول الذي مهد للمؤتمر الثاني الذي عقد في حمص بعد 18 تموز 1963 لدراسة النتائج المتأتية عن الدور الذي لعبه محمد نبهان في حوادث 18 تموز وأدى إلى تسريح أكثر من 400 ضابط من أنصار عبد الناصر . ومن أهم هذه القرارات : 
> ...




الآن أعلق تعليق بسيط :

مما سبق يتضح ان هناك فرق بين حزب البعث كما كان عند تأسيسه و ما هو الآن ، وذلك رغم مخالفتي لآراء هذا الحزب ، حتى لا يؤخذ علي أني مدافع عنه أو عن آرائه .

أبو سليمان

----------


## حجاج

الدين عند الله الإسلام 
شريعة ومذهب ومنهج دين ودولة ....
هنا نقف أمام سؤال بسيط يثيره إخواننا الذين يزايدون بقضية القومية العربية ، يقولون : إن من مقومات القومية كذا ومن مقومات القومية كذا ، باختصار أقول لهم : لا ...يوحنا الدمشقي الذي كان في عصر الأمويين يشكك ويطعن في الإسلام تحت حماية الدولة الأموية ، ولا غيره من أنصار [ميشل عفلق ] ومنيف الرزاز وأنطون سعادة وأشباههم من النصارى الذين يريدون أن يفلسفوا لنا القضية القومية العربية ، وينقضوا على الإسلام ، فلا هؤلاء ولا ذاك أعرب وأنقى نسبا من محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسـلم ، محمد سـيد العرب وأصفاهم على الإطلاق ، بماذا يُعرّف القومية ؟ يقول : يا أيها الناس إن العربية ليست من أحدكم بأمٍ ولا أب ، وإنما هي اللسان ، فمن تكلم العربية فهو عربي .....

علينا يا إخواني الأفاضل بقراءة التاريخ ....ومعرفة منبت هذه النعرات والأحزاب القومية ....إنهم منذ فجر الرسالة موجودون ....في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عرضوا عليه أن يكون ملك على العرب ....مقابل تركه الدعوة لدين الله  .....والتاريخ يعيد نفسه في عصرنا عندما عرضوا على الملك فيصل أن يسعى معهم في الثورة العربية لإقامة دولة العرب وإسقاط دولة الخلافة الإسلامية .....ولكن هنا الفرق بين الثرى والثرية فمحمد الهاشمي صلى الله عليه وسلم اختار الإسلام على ملك العرب ....فنصره الله على الأمم .....وفيصل الهاشمي الذي اختار ملك العرب على الإسلام فأذله الله في صحراء الأردن  .....كما أنه لا يخفى عليكم أن من سعى لإسقاط دولة الخلافة العثمانية في هذا العصر ....هم أدعياء القومية من بعض مثقفي نصارى الشام ومن ساندهم من نصارى الغرب مستخدمين حيلهم على أعراب الجزيرة العربية والعراق والشام والمغرب العربي بل وحتى مصر الحضارة ....ثم بعد ذلك صاروا يسعون لإذابة الدين واللغة بل وحتى التخلص منها والدعوة لاستخدام اللهجات المحلية السوقية .....والعادات الغربية ....لباس وأسولب حياة ومعاملة ...ولبنان مثال ....
أخي الفاضل البعث حزب أقل ما يقال عنه أنه حزب ضال مضل وهذا رأي العلماء الأفذاذ فيه.... مهما حاول أدعيائه تزين شره ....والذود عن مبادئه البائدة ....لا حاضر مشرف ....ولا ماضي مجيد  .....وهذا ليس هجوم على هذا الحزب بالذات ....أو المنتسبين إليه .....بل على كل حزب قومي أو سياسة أو منهج يزكي العنصر أو الهوى على الإسلام القويم ...... أو يجعل الدين الإسلامي خادم لمبادئه الدنيوية ....وهواه العنصري .....ورغم أني من قبيلة قحطان .....إلا أن لا فخر لي بفعل جد ولا ذكر ولد ...بقدر فخري بأني من أمة محمد ....عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام ...

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> الدين عند الله الإسلام 
> ...


يا أخي إننا لا نتكلم عن دين؛ وإنم نتكلم عن حزب له مبادئ معينة كالقوانين الوضعية.




> أخي الفاضل البعث حزب أقل ما يقال عنه أنه حزب ضال مضل وهذا رأي العلماء الأفذاذ فيه.... مهما حاول أدعيائه تزين شره ....والذود عن مبادئه البائدة 
> ...


كلامك لا غبار عليه؛ وبذلك نؤمن ونعتقد. وقد قلتُ مسبقًا أنه لا شك عندي أن (بعض) مبادئ وتصورات هذا الحزب -حزب البعث- تتنافى مع شريعة الإسلام؛ أولها: ألا أحزاب في الإسلام. ولكن ليس هذا هو مقصدي من هذا الموضوع؛ أعنى إبراز حقيقة هذه المخالفات، وبيان مدى خطورتها، وموقعها من الكفر والإيمان؛ وإنما النقطة المبحوثة، ومقصدي هو:
 هل الصورة التي أشاعها البعض عن ذاك الحزب -من كونه (يحارب) الإسلام- صورة صحيحة؛ أم أنها صورة فيها إفراط؟!.

بمعنى أوضح؛ أريد أن أقول: أن حزب البعث -في صورته التي سبق نقلها عنه-؛ وإن كان ضالاً مضلاً؛ إلا أنه مثل القوانين الوضعية وأصحابها؛ فليس هو أكثر ضلالاً منهم -كما يتصوره البعض- لدرجة أن يكفر أصحابة بأعيانهم!؛ كمن سب الذات الإلهية.

صحيح أن من دعا إلى هذا الحزب في أول أمره -كالكافر عفلق، وغيره من المرتدين- دعا إليه على صورة كفرية محضة تستلزم تكفير أعيانهم؛ إلا أن هذه الأفكار لا تعدوا إلا أن تكون تصورات لبعض الأفراد ليس أكثر. فلا ينسحب الحكم عليهم على الحزب ككل، أو على سائر من انتمى لهذا الحزب ممن جاء من بعدهم؛ بدليل ما نقلناه عنهم من موقعهم الرسمي.

◘ ولعل هؤلاء الإخوة قد أصابوا في تعليقاتهم السابقة -والله أعلم-:




> السلام عليكم 
> القوم الذين دخلوا الحزب لم يبقوا على حال واحد فيه،وفيهم من أجرى الله على يديه الخير للمسلمين،ومنهم أخوة براء مما حمل بعض قادة الحزب من أمور تتنافى مع مقررات الشارع الحكيم،ثم أن آيديولوجية الحزب بالعراق جرى عليها تطوير وتغيير شبه جذري من خلال الرؤى والبيانات وكثير من المقررات ومن أصغى لأهله ونظر بالمحققات أدرك ما أوجه اليه.
> رعاكم الله





> هناك فرق بين حزب البعث كما كان عند تأسيسه و ما هو الآن ، وذلك رغم مخالفتي لآراء هذا الحزب ، حتى لا يؤخذ علي أني مدافع عنه أو عن آرائه .


◘ رجاء:
____أرجوا ممن يشارك معنا في هذا الموضوع أن يركز على النقطة المبحوثة.

فليس هذا هو مقصدي من هذا الموضوع؛ أعنى إبراز حقيقة هذه المخالفات، وبيان مدى خطورتها، وموقعها من الكفر والإيمان.

وإنما النقطة المبحوثة، ومقصدي هو:
 هل الصورة التي أشاعها البعض عن ذاك الحزب -من كونه (يحارب) الإسلام- صورة صحيحة؛ أم أنها صورة فيها إفراط؟!.

وأشكر (جميع) الإخوة الأفاضل على مرورهم الكريم، وإثراءهم الموضوع بآرائهم النيرة؛ فجزاهم الله خيرًا.

----------


## حجاج

أخي الفاضل أبو رقية أفادنا الله بعلمكم ....جزاك الله خير لا أعتقد أن من مذهب أهل السنة أن يكفروا حزب بكل من تبعه وتعلق فيه ....ولكن منهج أهل السنة هو تكفير من يقول بمقولات كفرية عالما معتقدا بها ....وليس الجاهل المستنفع من وراء الحزب أو من يحتمي فيه من الضفاء ....من الضعفاء أم السادة والأقوياء فما هو عذرهم في الدفاع عن ذلك الحزب ، وتصفية خصومة من شباب الدعوة لدين الله ؟ .....كما هو حال بعض الدول التي تحكم بمثل هذا الحزب ....والتاريخ والواقع يشهد في ذلك ....على العموم هذا مجرد رأي ...والله يهدينا ويهدي الناس أجمعين للحق ....

----------


## أبومحمد الغريب

> وإنما النقطة المبحوثة، ومقصدي هو:
> هل الصورة التي أشاعها البعض عن ذاك الحزب -من كونه (يحارب) الإسلام- صورة صحيحة؛ أم أنها صورة فيها إفراط؟!.


المسأله على حسب  فهمك الصحيح للاسلام 
فمن يرى الاسلام مجرّد الشعائر التعبديه والاحاول الشخصية ويمكن تنحيته عن مجالات الحياة الاخرى أو لا يوجد  مناقضه للاسلام عندتنحيته عن المجالات الاخرى  سيرى ان الصوره فيها إفراط
وفيها  غلو!!
أما من يرى ان الكلمة العليا في البلاد المسلمه يجب ان تكون لله وليست لغير الله  أو لله ولغير الله،
فسيرى فيها محاربة لله وللاسلام
وهذا الإختلاف مبنى على فهم شمولية العبودية  ومعرفة خصائص الالوهيه

هدانا الله وإياك

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> المسأله على حسب  فهمك الصحيح للاسلام 
> فمن يرى الاسلام مجرّد الشعائر التعبديه والاحاول الشخصية ويمكن تنحيته عن مجالات الحياة الاخرى أو لا يوجد  مناقضه للاسلام عندتنحيته عن المجالات الاخرى  سيرى ان الصوره فيها إفراط
> وفيها  غلو!!
> أما من يرى ان الكلمة العليا في البلاد المسلمه يجب ان تكون لله وليست لغير الله  أو لله ولغير الله،
> فسيرى فيها محاربة لله وللاسلام
> وهذا الإختلاف مبنى على فهم شمولية العبودية  ومعرفة خصائص الالوهيه
> هدانا الله وإياك


أرجو أن تقرأ قبل أن تتكلم
ثم تفهم قبل أن تعلق!
فقد قلتُ:



> لا شك عندي أن (بعض) مبادئ وتصورات هذا الحزب -حزب البعث- تتنافى مع شريعة الإسلام؛ أولها: ألا أحزاب في الإسلام. ولكن ليس هذا هو مقصدي من هذا الموضوع؛ أعنى إبراز حقيقة هذه المخالفات، وبيان مدى خطورتها، وموقعها من الكفر والإيمان؛ وإنما مقصدي هو: هل الصورة التي أشاعها البعض عن ذاك الحزب -من كونه يحارب الإسلام- صورة صحيحة؛ أم أنها صورة فيها إفراط؟!


فحزب البعث؛ وإن كان في واقعه يجنب الإسلام كحاكم أوحد؛ إلا أن ذلك لم يصدر منهم إلا عن جهل! أو تأويل. فهم لا يحاربون الإسلام ويعلنون ذلك -كما صرح عفلق وغيره-؛ كما فهم البعض. فهم كأصحاب القوانين تمامًا.
وفصل النزاع في هذه المسألة لا محل لها في موضوعنا هذا.

----------


## أبومحمد الغريب

> أرجو أن تقرأ قبل أن تتكلم
> ثم تفهم قبل أن تعلق!
> فقد قلتُ:
> فحزب البعث؛ وإن كان في واقعه يجنب الإسلام كحاكم أوحد؛ إلا أن ذلك لم يصدر منهم إلا عن جهل! أو تأويل. فهم لا يحاربون الإسلام ويعلنون ذلك -كما صرح عفلق وغيره-؛ كما فهم البعض. فهم كأصحاب القوانين تمامًا.
> وفصل النزاع في هذه المسألة لا محل لها في موضوعنا هذا.


سبحان الله !!

إذا كان المرابي  محارب لله وروسله  ومأذون بحرب الله ورسوله
وهو لم يعلن انه يحارب الله ورسوله    فهل هذا يسقط عنه حقيقه حاله!

وهل تجنب الإسلام كحاكم أوحد لا يعتبر محاربه للإسلام ؟!
هل تعقل ماتقول؟

البعثيون  متأولون! 
هذا على اساس انهم مجتهدين في معرفه الحكم الشرعي ! وأخطوء
وجهله
على إعتبار انهم لا يحاربون شيء يسموه هم بالرجعيه

وماذا  عن بقيه  أصحاب المبادىء الشرقيه والغربيه التي حكمت الأمه ؟
المشكله في الإعلان عندك  أما واقع الحال فلا يهم
ثم من قال لك ان من يضعون تشريعات عامه مخالفة لما هو معلوم من الدين بالضروره ليسو محاربين للإسلام
عن أي شيء تدافع؟

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

يبدو لي أنك لم تقرأ شيئًا مما كتبت؛ حتى تفهم أصلاً!!.
ولا أحب أن أضيع وقتي في مثل هذه المهاترات!! التي لا تتعلق بالموضوع.
فلتكتب كما تريد!؛ فلن أعبأ بما تكتب!، ولن أرد إلا على من أظن أنه سيفهم!! كلامي.
فصدق أبو الطيب المتنبي؛ حين قال:
_______________ وَمِنَ البَلِيَّةِ عَذْلُ مَنْ لا يَرْعَوي ♣♣♣         عَنْ جَهْلِهِ! وَخِطَابُ مَنْ لا يَفْهَمُ

◘ وخروجًا على الموضوع؛ على غير عادتي ومحبوبي:
لو أحببت أن ألزمك بما كتبتَ؛ فلتجب على ذلك:
قلتَ:



> إذا كان المرابي  محارب لله ورسوله


فهل نفهم من ذلك أنك تكفر المرابي؟!
وهل هو محارب (حقيقة) لله ورسوله؛ أم أن ذلك يقال عنه من جهة (لازم فعله) فقط ؟!
سلام عليكم.......!




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومَن والاه وبعد:
> 
> فأثناء بحثي في الشبكة العنكبوتية؛ وقفت على الموقع (الرسمي) للحزب البعثي الاشتراكي!؛ فبدأت أتصفح الموقع، وأجول بين صفحاته؛ فوجدت بين الصفحات هذا الكلام!:
> 
> بعض المقولات الأساسية حول تطوير الحـــزب
>  
> 6 ـ الموقف من الدين
> ...

----------


## أبومحمد الغريب

إقرأ لكي تتعلم 
هل المرابي محارب لله ورسوله أم لا؟
ابن القيم
ثم أكد عليهم التحريم بأغلظ شيء وأشده وهي محاربة المرابي لله ورسوله فقال تعالى فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله ففي ضمن هذا الوعيد أن المرابي محارب لله ورسوله قد آذنه الله بحربه ولم يجىء هذا الوعيد في كبيرة سوى الربا وقطع الطريق والسعي في الأرض بالفساد"  
http://islamport.com/w/tfs/***/4135/277.htm
قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ الرِّبَا لاَ يَقُومُونَ إِلاَّ كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنَ الْمَسِّ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُواْ إِنَّمَا الْبَيْعُ مِثْلُ الرِّبَا وَأَحَلَّ اللّهُ الْبَيْعَ وَحَرَّمَ الرِّبَا فَمَن جَاءهُ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ فَانتَهَىَ فَلَهُ مَا سَلَفَ وَأَمْرُهُ إِلَى اللّهِ وَمَنْ عَادَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ * يَمْحَقُ اللّهُ الْرِّبَا وَيُرْبِي الصَّدَقَاتِ وَاللّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ كُلَّ كَفَّارٍ أَثِيمٍ[2]. وقال تعالى: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَذَرُواْ مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ * فَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلُواْ فَأْذَنُواْ بِحَرْبٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِن تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُؤُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ لاَ تَظْلِمُونَ وَلاَ تُظْلَمُونَ[3]. 
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله
ففي هذه الآيات الدلالة الصريحة على غلظ تحريم الربا، وأنه من الكبائر الموجبة للنار، كما أن فيها الدلالة على أن الله سبحانه وتعالى يمحق كسب المرابي، ويربي الصدقات؛ أي يُربيها لأهلها وينميها؛ حتى يكون القليل كثيراً إذا كان من كسب طيب. 
وفي الآية الأخيرة التصريح بأن المرابي محارب لله ورسوله، وأن الواجب عليه التوبة إلى الله سبحانه وأخذ رأس ماله من غير زيادة. 
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/8758
الشيخ الفورزان
"فقال تعالى :  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا  أي : لم تتركوا الربا ؛  فَأْذَنُوا بِحَرْبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ  أي : اعلموا أنكم تحاربون الله ورسوله . "
لقد شدد الله الوعيد على أكل الربا ، وجعل أكله من أفحش الخبائث وأكبر الكبائر ، وبين عقوبة المرابي في الدنيا والآخرة ، وأخبر أنه محارب لله ولرسوله
http://www.alfawzan.ws/alfawzan/bookstree
والمرابي محارب لله ورسوله، وناهيك بهذه الحرب خطرا على صاحبها. قال تعالى: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ * فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا فَأْذَنُوا بِحَرْبٍ مِنَ اللهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُءُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ لَا تَظْلِمُونَ وَلَا تُظْلَمُونَ {البقرة:278-279} 
مركز الفتوى http://www.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId
هذا غيض من فيض في ان المرابي محارب لله ورسوله



> فهل نفهم من ذلك أنك تكفر المرابي؟!
> وهل هو محارب (حقيقة) لله ورسوله؛ أم أن ذلك يقال عنه من جهة (لازم فعله) فقط ؟!


نفهم من ذلك ان العمل ولو لم يكن معه إعلان للحرب لله ورسوله  لكنه يوصف بأنه حرب لله ورسوله ولدينه  فهل فهمت هذه؟
وماقلته عليك لا لك
فالفعل إذا كان بلازمه فقط، يصح فيه إطلاق وصف المحارب لله ورسوله بمجرد لازم الفعل فمابالك بصريح الأفعال! 
وإذا كان الذنب الذي هو من الكبائر وهو دون الكفر يصح إطلاق محاربه الله ورسوله على فاعله
فكيف بمن يضع تشريع عام يبيح ذلك الذنب والجرم العظيم
لعمري إنه المحارب الأكبر والمناهض الاعظم لدين الله
الآن  يا ابا رقية حتى أعرف انك فهمت
من يضع تشريع عام يبيح الربا هل هذه محاربه لله ورسوله وللإسلام أم لا؟

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> نفهم من ذلك ان العمل ولو لم يكن معه إعلان للحرب لله ورسوله  لكنه يوصف بأنه حرب لله ورسوله ولدينه  فهل فهمت هذه؟


ربنا يهديك يا بني!.
وهل يجادل أحد أن المجاهر بالمعصية محارب لله ورسوله ؟!؛ فضلاً عن هؤلاء ؟!
وهل أنا قلتُ غير ذلك؟!.
أين من يفهمون؛ ليخبروا هذا الرجل الغريب!!
أنا أقر بأن المرابي محارب لله ورسوله؛ وذلك من جهة لازم فعله فقط، لا حقيقة الأمر.
ولذلك سألتك؛ لأستدرجك فقط؛ فقلتُ لك بالحرف:



> هل هو محارب (حقيقة) لله ورسوله؛ أم أن ذلك يقال عنه من جهة (لازم فعله) فقط ؟!


ومعنى سؤالي -بالبديهة!!- أنني أرى أحد الجوابين صوابًا؛ وإلا لَمَا حصرتُ الأمر في الجوابين؟!.
فأي غبي يستطيع فهم هذا!! ببداهة عقله؛ إلا إذا كان عديم العقل!.
فكنت أنتظرك أن تجيبني بأحد الجوابين الذين أرى صحة أحدهما دون الآخر؛ حتى أبين لك أن حزب البعث؛ وإن صح إطلاق القول عليه بأنه محارب لله ورسوله؛ إلا أننا لا نكفره بهذا اللازم. فحربهم لدين الله ليست معلنة مصرح بها؛ بل هم يصرحون بعكس ذلك -كما مر من قولهم الحالي-. فإن صح إطلاق ذلك عليهم -أي كونهم محاربين لله ورسوله-؛ فإنما يكون ذلك من جهة لازم فعلهم فقط؛ لا حقيقته.
ولذلك سألتك أيضًا:



> هل نفهم من ذلك أنك تكفر المرابي؟!


فهذا كان مغزى سؤالي لك.
فإذا لم تكن تكفر المرابي لأنه محارب باللازم؛ فكذلك البعثي؛ فهو مثله؛ محارب باللازم.

وكل ذلك لا يتعلق بمحل بحثنا أصلاً. ولذلك فقد صدرت كلامي بقولي:



> ◘ وخروجًا على الموضوع؛ على غير عادتي ومحبوبي:


فمحل البحث في موضوعنا؛ إنما هو على الحرب (الصريحة) (المعلنة) على الإسلام على أنه من عوائق القومية العربية؛ كما ردد ذلك (بلسانه وليس بلازم فعله) ميشيل عفلق وغيره من مؤسسي حزب البعث قديمًا.
وإلا فهل يستوي عندك ميشيل عفلق القائل:
ألا مرحبا بكفر! يؤلف بيننا ••• وأهلا و سهلا بعده بجهنم!
والقائلون:



> ◘ باعتبار الدين مكوناً أساسياً من مكونات الشخصية العربية
> ◘ الفكر القومي الذي يؤكد على الترابط بين العروبة والاسلام في أذهان عامة الناس والذي يعمل على ترسيخ هذا الترابط
> ◘ يجب إعادة التأكيد على العلاقة التكاملية بين العروبة والإسلام
> ◘ يؤكد -أي الحزب- على خطورة كل محاولة للعزل بين الإسلام من جهة والعروبة والقومية والتقدم من جهة أخرى
> ◘ إن الادعاء بوجود تناقض بين العروبة والإسلام يتنافى مع المنطق والوعي الصائب ومعرفة التاريخ وفهم الجوهر التكاملي للوجود العربي


هل يستوي عندك من يصرح (بلسانه) بمحاربة الإسلام وتنحيته؛ مع من يصرح (بلسانه) بعكس ذلك؛ ولكن لازم فعله يغاير ما يصرح به؟!؛ هل يستويان عندك ؟!
فالأول لا تأويل له ولا عذر.
أما الثاني؛ وإن كنا قد اختلفنا فيه حكمًا؛ إلا أننا لا نتناول ذلك ههنا في هذا الموضوع؛ فحكمه لا يعنينا في هذا المقام.
فليس هذا الموضوع من أجل بيان الأسماء والأحكام، أو الإيمان والكفر؛ وإنما هو من أجل أن نعرف فقط:
هل حزب البعث (يصرح) و(يعلن) بحربه على الدين، ويعتبره عائقًا من عوائق القومية؛ كما يشيع البعض ذلك عنه مطلقًا ؟!
هذا هو السؤال فقط!؛ وجوابه :
1 - إما أنه يصرح ويعلن.
2- وإما أنه لا يصرح ولا يعلن.
فإن كانت إجابتك الأولى؛ فهلم بدليل (رسمي) من كلامهم (كحزب وليس أفراد)؛ يصرحون فيه بنبذ الدين وحربهم عليه.
وإن كانت الثانية؛ فقد وافقتنا في كلامنا. أنهم لا يصرحون بحرب الإسلام؛ بل يصرحون بعكس ذلك؛ إلا أن لازم فعلهم قد يؤخذ منه ذلك؛ مع الاختلاف في الحكم الشرعي بيننا.
وبس!

 أرجو أن تكون فهمت؛ لأنني سئمت إفهامك الواضحات!.

----------


## أبومحمد الغريب

الحمد لله رب العالمين
بدايه 
أقر أبو رقية أن حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي محارب لله ورسوله  يقول



> حتى أبين لك أن حزب البعث؛ وإن صح إطلاق القول عليه بأنه محارب لله ورسوله؛ إلا أننا لا نكفره بهذا اللازم. فحربهم لدين الله ليست معلنة مصرح بها؛ بل هم يصرحون بعكس ذلك -كما مر من قولهم الحالي-. فإن صح إطلاق ذلك عليهم -أي كونهم محاربين لله ورسوله-؛ فإنما يكون ذلك من جهة لازم فعلهم فقط؛ لا حقيقته.


أولا : تعلم ان لا تجمع القولين المتناقضين  فتستنكر  علي إطلاق وصف المحارب لله ورسوله على المرابي ثم تعود وتقسم الكلام إلى حقيقه ولازم فعل! 
تقول



> هل نفهم من ذلك أنك تكفر المرابي؟!


ولى يفهم ذلك إلا من يستنكر إطلاق وصف المحارب على المرابي
فبينت لك انه وصف العلماء ولم يفهم احد من المسلمين ان في ذلك تكفير للمرابي  
ثانيا:
لا تجعل الفرد المرابي  طالما انه وصف بالمحارب فلا يكون كفر بذلك مطلقا
تأتي وتقيس حال الحزب البعثي الاشتراكي المتسلط على المسلمين المحارب لله ورسوله في نفس منزلته من عدم الكفر
فهم عجيب !!
وقد بينت لك انه
يصح وصف المحاربه لله ورسوله لهذا الحزب المتسلط بقياس الاولى على المرابي
فعكست القياس لتتكلم عن ان هذا الحزب الجاهلي ليس كافرا كحال ذلك الفرد المسلم المتعاطي بالربا 
فمن صاحب الفهم الاعوج؟
ثالتا: افهم يابني لا يوجد على وجهه الارض نظام طائفي مبني على غير هدى من الله وروسله يحكم غاليبه من قوم على غير طريقته  ثم هو يصرح علنا بحربهم  وحرب دينهم 
فهذا مثل مطالبه الواقع في الكفر بإن يصرح أنه كافر بالاسلام!!
فهل يقول بهذا عاقل ؟
لكن لابأس 
في البيان الذي سقته جمله من الضلالات والكفريات المبطنه 
خذ عندك



> باعتبار الدين مكوناً أساسياً من مكونات الشخصية العربية .


هل الاسلام احد المكونات ؟
فماهي بقيه المكونات؟ "إبتسامه"
هذه تذكرني بقولهم
"الإسلام مصدر رئيسي للتشريع" (انظر الماده الثالثه من الدستور)
قلت من هنا تكون الكلمه العليا لله ولغير الله



> وبما أن قيم الإسلام تعبير عن جوهر الثقافة العربية الواسع، فإن محاولات استغلال الإسلام لخدمة أغراض سياسية لبعض الجماعات تسيء إليه وتضيق من أطره الواسعة وقيمه الشاملة. وهذا يؤدي إلى تفتيت الوحدة الوطنية للشعب والأمة .


دعوه لفصل الدين عن السياسه 
وان تدخل الدين في السياسه سيؤدي ل حدوث تفتت لأواصر الاخوه بين المسلم والباطني النصيري والنصراني 



> كما أن التطرف والتعصب والدعوات الطائفية والمذهبية والقبلية والإقليمية تتنافى مع الأديان وقيمها ، وعلى وجه الخصوص مع جوهر الإسلام وقيمه التي تدعو الى الوحدة والتسامح والنضال ضد الظلم والعبودية والاستغلال والتفاهم والتشارك


محاربه  توجهه المسلم الصحيح على منهاج أهل السنه والجماعه فهذه عندهم دعوى طائفيه  
تفرق ويجب ان يكون توحدنا على اساس الطين ولا نلتفت للإنتماء لطائفه حتى لو كانت أهل السنه والجماعة



> 4- إن حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي إذ يؤكد نهجه العلمي يشير الى أن هذا النهج لا يتعارض مع القيم الحقيقية للأديان، كما يؤكد أهمية تعزيز هذه القيم وخاصة تلك التي تدعو الى النضال ضد الظلم والاحتلال والاستغلال وتحض على العمل والكرامة وتحرير الانسان، وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية والمساواة بين المواطنين والتسامح والدعوة للخير والوحدة الوطنية،


مصدامه أخرى للإسلام بمساواه المسلمين مع الكفار  ودعوه للوحده مع الجميع
وهذه الاشياء يفهمها من له ادنى علم بالعقيده 



> 5- وحزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي يواجه ويعارض الاتجاهات التي تنادي باستخدام الدين وسيلة لتحقيق المصالح الخاصة وإظهاره بمظهر العائق في طريق تطور الأمة وتقدمها، وتحويله الى أحزاب تجعل منه أداة للتفريق بين الناس.


مره أخرى يشدد" البيان" على ان مالقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله وتكريس فصل الإسلام عن الدوله والحكم 
وهذا التعبير "استخدام الدين" يراد به ضرب كل من له توجهه طائفي (أهل السنه ) يريد ان يتحرك ضمن هذا الانتماء بعتبار انه يستغل الدين لاغراض طائفيه وسجون سترحب به  فلا فرق بين السني والنصيري إلا بالعروبه .
هذا ماتسير
ومن رجع للموقع سيجد مخازي أخرى
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

ربنا يرزقك عقل تفهم به يا الغريب!!.
ما كان أحوجك لتضييع وقتك في كتابة كل هذا!!.
فأنت تتكلم في واد؛ وموضوعنا في واد آخر.
ولازلتَ تثبت للجميع أنك لا تفهم ما أكتب برغم وضوحه التام؛ بدليل أن كل من علقوا؛ تجنبوا ما ذكرتَ.
فأنت الفرد الوحيد!! الذي فهمت الكلام خطأ. أما سائر الإخوة المشاركين؛ فقد فهموا كلامي -ومقصدي منه- من أول وهلة.
وقد اضطررتني مرارًا أن أخرج عن الموضوع لأفهمك!، وأوضح لك أننا لا نتكلم عن الأحكام.
ولكني لن أفعل مجددًا؛ لأن وقتي لا يسمح بمثل هذا العبث وسوء الفهم.
ثم إنني أخذت بغيتي من الموضوع؛ وانتفعت بآراء من يفهمون الكلام؛ فلا حاجة لي في الموضوع -برمته- بعد الآن.
والحمد لله على نعمة العقل والفهم!.
ولآخر مرة هذا كلامي:



> هل حزب البعث (يصرح) و(يعلن) بحربه على الدين، ويعتبره عائقًا من عوائق القومية؛ كما يشيع البعض ذلك عنه مطلقًا ؟!
>  هذا هو السؤال فقط!؛ وجوابه :
>  1 - إما أنه يصرح ويعلن.
>  2- وإما أنه لا يصرح ولا يعلن.
>  فإن كانت إجابتك الأولى؛ فهلم بدليل (رسمي) من كلامهم (كحزب وليس أفراد)؛ يصرحون فيه بنبذ الدين وحربهم عليه.
>  وإن كانت الثانية؛ فقد وافقتنا في كلامنا. 1- أنهم لا يصرحون بحرب الإسلام؛ بل يصرحون بعكس ذلك؛ إلا أن لازم فعلهم قد يؤخذ منه ذلك؛ 2- مع الاختلاف في الحكم الشرعي بيننا.


فكلامي في الموضوع برمته على النقطة الأولى لا الثانية. وأنت جررتنا للثانية!!؛ والتي لا أنوي النقاش فيها ههنا؛ فلكل مقام مقال.
ولو أنك لاحظت بلطف كيف أنني لم أضع الموضوع في (القسم الشرعي)؛ وإنما وضعته في (قسم القضايا الفكرية)؛ لتبين لك الأمر برمته.

----------


## حجاج

أولا : لم يقل أحد من أهل العلم أن كل من ينتمي لحزب البعث كافر ...بل الكافر من قال كلمة الكفر عالما متعمدا ...أو يستحل ما حرم الله عالما متعمدا .....لذلك ليس الموضوع تعميم الكفر على كل البعثيين ...ففيهم المجبر .....وفيهم المستنفع .....وفيهم الجاهل ....وفيهم العالم المتجبر ولكل حكمه ...وحسابه على الله .....

ثانيا : ما فائدة مثل هذا الحزب ونظرياته ....لأي مسلم ....حتى تقام باسمه الدول ....وتحتكر الحقيقة في أفواه أتباعه ....؟

ثالثا : ما هو واقع الحال في أصحاب نظريات حزب البعث عندما حكموا .....وتولوا رقاب الناس ومقدرات بلادهم ...وما هو وضع أتباع الدين الصحيح في دولتهم ؟ 

رابعا : لعل معظم النظريات والأحزاب التي تحكم الدول العربية تنحي الدين عن السياسة ....ولكن هل من الإنصاف أن نجعلها مع حزب البعث في نفس النظرية و النهج والتطبيق  ؟

خامسا : سؤال الأخ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع كان [هل «حزب البعث» يتنافى مع الإسلام؟!]....وكان سبب طرحه للسؤال مقولة قرأها ....وأنا أقول له جازما أن من يزر بعض الدول التي تحكم بمثل هذا الحزب ويسمع ما يقوله الثقات من أهل ذلك البلد فيه ....ويرى أحوال أهل التقى والصلاح فيه ....يعلم علم اليقن أن ذلك الحزب يوالي ويعادي باسم حزب البعث .......ويحتكر موارد البلاد ،،،،وأبناء العباد ،،،،،وحتى دينهم لخدمة مبادئه وسادته ....وكبرائه ....والواقع يشهد لمن يريد أن يقرأ ويسمع وحتى يرى ...الحقيقة ....فحزب البعث لا يعادي المسلمين .....لأنهم سكان البلاد التي يحكمها أو يريد السيطرة عليها .....وهم وقود ثوراته وحروبه .....وخدام دولته وبناة قصوره ....وزراع أكله ورعاة ماشيته .....ولكنه فقط وبصراحة يعادي الشريعة الإسلامية وهذا هو حال كل الحركات العلمانية ومن بعدها القومية ....لأن الإسلام عبادة وشريعة ...وكليهما لا يحتملان الند أو الشريك ....

[فهل «حزب البعث» يتنافى مع الإسلام؟!؛]

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

يا شيخ ابو رقية,
 وفقك الله,

من المعروف ان الرافضة يحبون آل البيت فهل دعواهم صحيحة؟!
من مؤسس الرافضة الاول؟
ياشيخ , ما بني على باطل فهو باطل وان زخرفوه لك بالقول, لان افعالهم تكذب ما يدعون!!
ولعلك اخي الكريم ترجع الى الكتب التي ألفت في بيان حقيقة البعثية و العلمانية والليبرالية وتاريخهم العفن! 
كي تعرف ان دعواهم واحدة وهي هدم الدين وان ادعو-زورا- بعض الاشياء!!
 وكتب القوم مليئة بالكفر!!
 وهذا البيان ليس الا دعوى عريضة لكي يصلو الى مبتغاهم الذي يرمون اليه بعدما انكشفت الحقائق!
انظر ما فعل ابن العلقمي-اخزاه الله-مع الدولة العباسية, واتاتتورك مع الخلافة العثمانية!!
الشعارات لا تنفع اذا كانت منبثقة عن عقيدة خبيثة!! 
# فمن شعاراتهم ( فليسقط الرجل المريض الخلافة العباسية) من كتاب احمد الحصين-حزب  البعث.
# انظر الى جرائم ومجازر هذا الحزب الخبيث مع ادعائه الحرية والعدالة والمساواة!؟
# يقول ميشيل عفلق في كتابه-في سبيل البعث-الذي هو دستور عقائد حزب البعث في انحاء العالم : (  فتحقيق الاشتراكية في حياتنا شرط اساسي لبقاء امتنا ولإمكان تقدمها)! " صفحة 192"
ويقول كذلك عن الاشتراكية: ( انها دين الحياة, وظفر الحياة على الموت) نفس المصدر, صفحة 18-19.

#نقلا من كتاب احمد الحصين حزب البعث.
اعذرني على المداخلة السريعة و المختصرة, وشكرا.

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

# فمن شعاراتهم ( فليسقط الرجل المريض الخلافة العثمانية) تصحيح.

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

الظاهر يا ابو رقية ان كاتب هذه المقالة يهودي مستشرق!؟ تعرفهم من لحن القول!!
و كلامه فيه اجمال كثير و تناقضات!؟ 
والعجيب, ان هذا البيان نفس بيان دعاة وحدة الاديان لو تأملت جيدا اخي الحبيب!؟
ونفس بيانات وشعارات اليهود من الدعوة الى السامية لحفظهم كأقلية... الخ!

# اخي الحبيب تأمل معي هذا الكلام: ( فهذه الامة التي افصحت عنها وعن شعورها بالحياة افصاحا متعددا متنوعا في تشريع " حمورابي", و"شعر الجاهلية", و "دين محمد-صلى الله عليه وسلم-", وثقافة المأمون). من كتاب عفلق في سبيل البعث-نقلا عن كتاب الحصين.
# انظر الى شعاراتهم: ( قومية-حرية-اشتراكية) و ( حرية-اشتراكية-عربية)!!
# والجدير بالذكر ايضا, ان دعوة المساواة والحرية...عند هذا الحزب: تشمل المسلم والنصراني واليهودي والشيوعي والملحد....الخ !!!
# يقول غفلق: ( البعث العربي حركة قومية تتوجه الى العرب كافة على اختلاف اديانهم ومذاهبهم, وتقدس حرية الاعتقاد وتنظر الى الاديان نظرة مساواة في التقديس والاحترام)!!. من كتاب في سبيل البعث له, صفحة 88.
# ويقول في نفس الكتاب مناقضا نفسه بكراهية الدين! ولكن اي دين يقصد؟؟!!: ( .... فإذن الدين من اساسه فاسد ولا وجوب ولا خير فيه ولذلك يجب التخلص من الدين لانه سلاح بيد الظالمين والمفسدين....). صفحة 119.

#ويقول: ( الدين في الاوضاع الحاضرة هو الذي يخلق المشكلة وهو الذي يساعد على بؤسهم وعبوديتهم). نفس المصدر صفحة 125
# ولهم شعارات خفية مثل: ( لا إله إلا الوطن... ولا رسلو الا البعث). من مجلة المجتمع في عددها"492".
# يقول زهير المارديني: ( إن البعثيين عندما يذكرون ريادة ميشيل عفلق في ندواتهم فانهم كانوا يرددون " إن تاريخ ميشيل عفلق الحقيقي هو تاريخه الفكري, لقد التقى فيه على الانسجام والوفاق أخصبت تيارات الفكر الانساني من " ماركس" الى "نيتشه" ومن "جيد" الى "ديستويفسكي"و"أه  بنورغ). 

## يقول الدكتور احمد الحصين: ( استفاد حزب البعث كثيرا من الاحزاب التي سبقته وخاصة الحزب الماركسي الذي أعلن حربه ضد الاديان عامة والاسلام خاصة.
لذلك لجأ ميشيل عفلق ورفاقه الى اسلوب شيطاني وهو عدم مهاجمة الاسلام صراحة حتى لا يقع في المحذور, بل اخذ هو ورفاقه يمجدون الاسلام ومكانته الرفيعة في قلوب المسلمين وبهذا الاسلوب الشيطاني كسب كثيرا من المغفلين غير العالمين ببواطن الامور من بعض ابناء المسلمين لينضموا الى هذا الحزب الشيطاني, او على اقل تقدير تشجيع البعث ومجاراته لتقرير مصير الامة العربية, وبهذا الاسلوب العقيم, يكسبون الناس.انتهى.
وقال الدكتور ايضا في تعريف" البعث" : ( هو حزب علماني يقوم على ثلاثة مبادئ هي: الوحدة, والحرية, والاشتراكية).

##طبعا نقلا  "مختصرا" من كتاب الحصين وما خفي اعظم!!
 ولم استطع القص واللصق!!

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

# والعجيب انهم-البعثيون- يشجعون الصوفية بحضورهم الموالد!!


## السؤال هو: لماذا لا يحضرون الدروس السلفية؟!

# لا استبعد ان يشارك احد البعثيين بمشاركات غبية كي يغلق او يحذف الموضوع خوفا من ؟!

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

الأخ/ عبد الرزاق الحيدر؛
جزاكم الله خيرًا على إثراء الموضوع بهذه النقولات؛ والتي لا شك في أنها (مفيدة جدًا).
وكلام الدكتور الحصين؛ يبدو لي كلام رجل متعمق.
وعلى وجه الخصوص كلامه هذا:



> ## يقول الدكتور احمد الحصين: ( استفاد حزب البعث كثيرا من الاحزاب التي سبقته وخاصة الحزب الماركسي الذي أعلن حربه ضد الاديان عامة والاسلام خاصة.
> لذلك لجأ ميشيل عفلق ورفاقه الى اسلوب شيطاني وهو عدم مهاجمة الاسلام صراحة حتى لا يقع في المحذور, بل اخذ هو ورفاقه يمجدون الاسلام ومكانته الرفيعة في قلوب المسلمين وبهذا الاسلوب الشيطاني كسب كثيرا من المغفلين غير العالمين ببواطن الامور من بعض ابناء المسلمين لينضموا الى هذا الحزب الشيطاني, او على اقل تقدير تشجيع البعث ومجاراته لتقرير مصير الامة العربية, وبهذا الاسلوب العقيم, يكسبون الناس.انتهى.


فهذا رأي أحسبه سديدًا.
فهم (لا يصرحون) بحرب الإسلام في الظاهر؛ على الرغم من تصريح (بعضهم) بذلك.
وربما كان هذا منهم -كما قال الدكتور- أسلوبًا شيطانيًا لاكتساب المغفلين! إلى حزبهم المشؤوم.
شكرًا لك على مرورك العطر
ومجهودك الطيب
دمتم بود

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

وجزاك اخي الحبيب
وفقنا الله الى ما يحب ويرضى

( رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالإِيمَانِ وَلا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ )

----------


## أبو سليمان العسيلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخوتي أريد أن أضيف شيئاً واحداً لا غير
حتى و لو كان هذا الحزب لا يعادي الإسلام و حتى لو كانت عقدته سليمة و حتى لو كانت كل الصفات الجيدة و المحمودة فيه ....
فأين هو الآن .........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!
و أين أتباعة الموصوفون بأنهم ليسوا معادين للإسلام ..؟؟
أهم في سوريا مثلاً ... و قد أشرت في مداخلتي السابقة و بينت من هو البعث في سوريا حالياً وأكرر ليس هناك وجود لعقيدة البعث في سوريا إنما المصالح الشخصية للنصيرية فقط لا غير .... 

أم في العراق ؟؟ ولا جود له على ما أعتقد إلا ما ندر و هو يحاول الظهور  بمظهر المقاوم أو المدافع عن الأرض و العرض ... و الله أعلم .
أما كل الفروع الباقية للحزب فهي تتبع القيادة في سوريا بشكل أعمى و بدون تفكير أو دراية ... فما تقولون بمن هو ذنب للنصيرية ؟؟!!

اخوتي ان الجدال الدائر حول هذا الحزب أعتقد أنه (وبرأيي الشخصي) لن ينفع لأن الحق واضح و الباطل واضح .

و السلام عليكم
أخوكم : أبو سليمان

----------


## أبو سليمان العسيلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هل انتهى النقاش هكذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شتا العربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حزب البعث مر بعدة مراحل ونهايته عند احتلال العراق تختلف تماما عن أيام تأسيسه من حيث المبادئ والأهداف
وللتاريخ فقد تغير صدام حسين رحمه الله في آخر أيامه ولم يعد هو صدام حسين الذي كان الناس يعرفونه قبل حصار العراق ثم احتلاله 
ومن أراد الزيادة في هذا الأمر فليقرأ كتاب مفكرة الإسلام الذي أصدرته عن الرجل بعد إعدامه رحمه الله.
وطبعا كلامي على شخص معين وطائفة معينة
وهذا لا يمنع أن تكون هناك طائفة لا زالت مؤمنة بأوابد الهالك مشيل عفلق
وحزب البعث في سوريا يختلف عن حزب البعث في العراق
وحزب البعث في سوريا الآن نستطيع أن نقول بأنه يؤمن (عمليا على الأقل) بالانتهازية والنفعية ولهذا فهو خليط من عديد من الأوابد والمصائب من وجهة نظري والله أعلم

----------


## ابو مروان المروان

هل حاكم العراق كافر وهل يجوز لعنه؟

هل يجوز لعن حاكم العراق؟ لأن بعض الناس يقولون: إنه ما دام ينطق بالشهادتين نتوقف في لعنه، وهل يجزم بأنه كافر؟ وما رأي سماحتكم في رأي من يقول: بأنه كافر؟

هو كافر وإن قال: لا إله إلا الله، حتى ولو صلى وصام، ما دام لم يتبرأ من مبادئ البعثية الإلحادية، ويعلن أنه تاب إلى الله منها وما تدعو إليه، ذلك أن البعثية كفر وضلال، فما لم يعلن هذا فهو كافر، كما أن عبد الله بن أبي كافر وهو يصلي مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم-، ويقول: لا إله إلا الله ويشهد أن محمدا رسول الله وهو من أكفر الناس وما نفعه ذلك لكفره ونفاقه فالذين يقولون: لا إله إلا الله من أصحاب المعتقدات الكفرية كالبعثيين والشيوعيين وغيرهم ويصلون لمقاصد دنيوية، فهذا ما يخلصهم من كفرهم؛ لأنه نفاق منهم، ومعلوم عقاب المنافقين الشديد كما جاء في كتاب الله: إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الْأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُمْ نَصِيرًا[1]، وصدام بدعواه الإسلام ودعواه الجهاد أو قوله أنا مؤمن، كل هذا لا يغني عنه شيئا ولا يخرجه من النفاق، ولكي يعتبر من يدعي الإسلام مؤمنا حقيقيا فلا بد من التصريح بالتوبة مما كان يعتقده سابقا، ويؤكد هذا بالعمل، لقول الله تعالى: إِلا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا وَبَيَّنُوا[2]، فالتوبة الكلامية، والإصلاح الفعلي، لا بد معه من بيان، وإلا فلا يكون المدعي صادقا، فإذا كان صادقا في التوبة فليتبرأ من البعثية وليخرج من الكويت ويرد المظالم على أهلها، ويعلن توبته من البعثية وأن مبادئها كفر وضلال، وأن على البعثيين أن يرجعوا إلى الله، ويتوبوا إليه، ويعتنقوا الإسلام ويتمسكوا بمبادئه قولا وعملا ظاهرا وباطنا، ويستقيموا على دين الله، ويؤمنوا بالله ورسوله، ويؤمنوا بالآخرة إن كانوا صادقين.
أما البهرج والنفاق فلا يصلح عند الله ولا عند المؤمنين، يقول سبحانه وتعالى: إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الْأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ، ويقول جل وعلا: ومن الناس من يقول ءامنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وماهم بمؤمنين * يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ * فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضًا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ * وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ * أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ وَلَكِنْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ * وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا كَمَا آمَنَ النَّاسُ قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ كَمَا آمَنَ السُّفَهَاءُ أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ السُّفَهَاءُ وَلَكِنْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ[3]، هذه حال صدام وأشباهه ممن يعلن الإسلام نفاقا وخداعا وهو يذيق المسلمين أنواع الأذى والظلم ويقيم على عقيدته الإلحادية البعثية. 
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/259
الشيخ العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله
هذا الكلام على كل من يحمل هذه العقيدة " عقيدة البعث"

----------


## عزالدين بن حسين القوطالي

أخي العزيز تحية طيبة وبعد :
فإني أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا الطرح المميز ولتوضيح المسألة أكثر أرى أنه من الواجب الرجوع الى كتابات مؤسس حزب البعث العربي الإشتراكي الأستاذ أحمد ميشيل عفلق للوقوف عند رأيه الحقيقي في الإسلام ولهذا أقترح عليك قراءة النصّ التالي وهو كفيل بتوضيح الموقف الصحيح . 


ذكرى الرسول العربي


الشخصية العربية بين الماضي والحاضر(1 )- 

في مثل هذه الحفلات يخطر لي دوماً سؤ ال: ما هي قيمة الكلام؟ لم نعرف في تاريخنا زمناً كثر فيه الكلام وطغى على كل شيء مثل هذا الزمن الذي نعيش فيه، ومع ذلك فهو أقل العهود حيوية وانتاجاً، فهل يكون الكلام اذا مساعداً على الشلل والعقم، بدلا من ان يكون دافعاً الى العمل وخصب النفس؟ هناك فرق جوهري بين الكلام المرتبط بقائله الذي يعبر عن حاصل شخصية حية وعن موقفها الكلي من الحياة، وبين الكلام المنفصل عن الشخصية الذي لايعني غير ذهن يلهو ولسان  يهذر. كان العرب شديدي التأثر باللفظ، لان الالفاظ كانت عندهم حقائق نابضة مترعة بالحياة، فكان يسمعها القلب لا الاذن، و تجيب عليها الشخصية كلها لا اللسان وحده، لذلك كان للفظة قدسية وكانت بمثابة تعهد، تربط الحياة وتتصرف بها، سواء حياة الفرد أم حياة الجماعة.
فاللفظة التي كانت كالورقة النقدية تمثل قيمة معينة من الذهب، غدت اليوم مجرد قصاصة من الورق ليس وراءها ما يضمنها، فنحن نرى نفسا فقيرة الى حد العدم تستطيع ان تغرق ما حولها ببحرمن الكلام، وليس من يطالب بأن يكون وراء الكلام عمل يضمنه، فلا غرابة في أن تفقد الثقة وتلتبس الامور ويكثر الغش والتلاعب وبالنتيجة الافلاس والفضيحة.
نحن أمام حقيقة راهنة هي الانقطاع بل التناقض بين ماضينا المجيد وحاضرنا المعيب. كانت الشخصية العربية كلاً موحداً، لا فرق بين روحها وفكرها، بين عملها وقولها، أخلاقها الخاصة وأخلاقها العامة، وكانت الحياة العربية تامة ريانة مترعة يتضافر  فيها الفكر والروح والعمل وكل الغرائز القوية. أما نحن فلا نعرف غير الشخصية المنقسمة المجزأة، ولا نعرف الا حياة فقيرة جزئية، اذا أهلها العقل فان الروح تجفوها، وان داخلتها العاطفة فالفكر ينبو عنها : انها فكرية جديبة، أو عملية هوجاء، فهي ابداً محرومة من بعض القوى  الجوهرية، وقد آن لنا ان نزيل هذا التناقض فنعيد للشخصية العربية وحدتها، وللحياة العربية تمامها. يجب ان تتحد الصلاة مع العقل النير مع الساعد المفتول، لتؤدي كلها الى العمل العفوي الطلق الغني القوي المحكم الصائب..
كان انتسابنا لأجدادنا الابطال انتسابا رسمياً لا اكثر، واتصال تاريخنا الحديث بتاريخنا  المجيد اتصالاً طفيلياً  لا عضوياً. اليوم يجب أن نبعث فينا الخصال ونقوم بالاعمال التي تبرر نسبنا الرسمي وتجعله حقيقياً مشروعا. يجب ان نزيل ما استطعنا من حواجز الجمود والانحطاط حتى يعود الدم الاصيل المجيد فيتسرب الينا. يجب ان ننقي ارضنا وسماءنا حتى تستأنس ارواح الجدود الابطال فتهبط الينا وتستطيب الهيمنة  فوقنا.
ظللنا زمناً طويلاً نعيش في جو ثقيل خانق لانه كاذب : طلاق بين الفكر والعمل، بين اللسان والقلب، كل لفظة نقولها تحدث جلبة الوعاء الفارغ، ووقرا في الاذن والنفس، لأنها مفرغة من معناها. كل كلمة نقرؤها  تحدث ارتعاشاً في بصرنا والماً، لأنها تتراءى لنا كالشبح والظل تذكرنا بشيء انقطع عهدنا به، وهي تحزننا كمرأى طلل هجره ساكنوه. فيجب ان نعيد الى الالفاظ معناها وقوتها، مقامها وحرمتها ان نجعل لكل لفظة موقفاً في الحياة مقابلها. ان تجعل اللفظة مخبرة عن عمل قمنا به بعد ان كانت مذكرة بعمل عجزنا عنه، علينا الا نقول الا ما نقدر على تحقيقه، حتى يأتي يوم نقدر فيه ان نحقق كل ما نقوله.
الاسلام تجربة واستعداد دائم - ايها السادة : ان حركة الاسلام المتمثلة فى حياة الرسول الكريم ليست بالنسبة الى العرب حادثاً تاريخياً فحسب، تفسر بالزمان والمكان، وبالاسباب والنتائج، بل انها لعمقها وعنفها واتساعها ترتبط أرتباطاً مباشراً بحياة العرب المطلقة، اي انها صورة صادقة ورمزكامل خالد لطبيعة النفس العربية وممكناتها الغنية واتجاهها الأصيل فيصح لذلك اعتبارها ممكنة التجدد دوماً في روحها. لا في شكلها وحروفها. فالاسلام هو الهزة الحيويه التي تحرك كامن القوى في الامة العربية فتجيش بالحياة الحارة، جارفة سدود التقليد وقيود الإصطلاح. مرجعة اتصالها مرة جديدة بمعاني الكون العميقة، ويأخذها العجب والحماسة  فتنشىء تعبر عن  اعجابها وحماستها بالفاظ جديدة واعمال مجيدة، ولا تعود من نشوتها قادرة على التزام حدودها الذاتية، فتفيض على الأمم الأخرى فكراً وعملاً، وتبلغ هكذا الشمول. فالعرب عرفوا بواسطة هذه التجربة الأخلاقية العصيبة كيف يتمردون على واقعهم وينقسمون على انفسهم، في سبيل تجاوزها الى مرحلة يحققون بها وحدة عليا، وبلوا فيها نفوسهم ليستكشفوا ا ممكناتها ويعززوا فضائلها. وكل ما اثمر الاسلام فيما بعد من فتوح وحضارات انما كان فى حالة البذور فى السنوات العشرين  الاولى من البعثة، فقبل ان يفتح العرب الأرض فتحوا انفسهم وسبروا اغوارها وخبروا دخائلها، وقبل ان يحكموا الامم حكموا ذواتهم وسيطروا على شهواتهم وملكوا ارادتهم. ولم تكن العلوم التى انشأوها والفنون التي ابدعوها والعمران الذى رفعوه، الا تحقيقا ماديا جزئيا قاصرا لحلم قوي كلي عاشوه فى تلك السنوات بكل جوارحهم والا رجعا خافتا لصدى ذلك الصوت السماوي الذى سمعوه  وظلا باهتا لتلك الرؤى الساحرة التي  لمحوها يوم كانت الملائكة تحارب في صفوفهم، والجنة تلمع من بين سيوفهم.
هذه التجربة ليست حادثا تاريخيا يذكر للعبرة والفخر، بل هي استعداد دائم في الامة العربية - اذا فهم الاسلام على حقيقته- لكي تهب في كل وقت تسيطر فيه المادة على الروح، والمظهر على الجوهر، فتنقسم  على نفسها لتصل الى الوحدة العليا والانسجام السليم، وهى تجربة لتقوية اخلاقها كلما لانت وتعميق  نفوسها كلما طفت  على السطح، تتكرر فها ملحمة الاسلام البطولية بكل فصولها من تبشير واضطهاد وهجرة وحرب، ونصر وفشل، الى ان تختم  بالظفر النهائي للحق والإيمان.
حياة الرسول خلاصه لحياة العرب -ان حياة الرسول وهي ممثلة للنفس العربية في حقيقتها  المطلقة لا يمكن ان تعرف بالذهن، بل بالتجربة الحية لذلك لا يمكن ان تكون هذه المعرفة بدءا بل هي نتيجة. فالعرب منذ ضمور الحيوية فيهم، اي منذ مئات السنين يقرأون السيرة ويترنمون بها ولكنهم لا يفهمونها لان فهمها يتطلب درجة من غليان النفس قصوى، وحدا من عمق الشعور وصدقه لم يتوفر لهم بعد، وموقفا وجوديا  يضع الانسان امام قدره وجهاً لوجه، وهم أبعد ما يكونون عن ذلك.
ان ارواح ابطالنا لتجوفنا وتهجرنا منذ زمن طويل، لان البطولة لم تعد مزايا العرب المالوفة، ويخشى ان يكون هذا التعظيم العامي للرسول الكريم معبراً عن القصور والعجز اكثر منه تقديراً للعظمة، فقد بعد عهدنا بالبطولة حتى أمسينا ننظر اليها نظرة خوف ورهبة واستغراب كأنها من عالم غير عالمنا، في حين  ان التعظيم الحقيقي للبطولة انما يصدرعن المشاركة فيها وتقديرها بعد المعاناة والتجربة، فلا يقدر البطل الا الذي يحقق ولوجزءا يسيرا من البطولة في حياته.
حتى الآن كان ينظر الى حياة الرسول من الخارج  كصورة رائعة وجدت لنعجب بها ونقدسها، فعلينا ان نبدأ بالنظر اليها من الداخل، لنحياها. كل عربي في الوقت الحاضر يستطيع ان يحيا حياة الرسول العربي، ولو بنسبة الحصاة الى الجبل والقطرة الى البحر. طبيعي ان يعجز اي رجل مهما بلغت عظمته ان يعمل ما عمل محمد. ولكن من الطبيعي ايضاً ان يستطيع اي رجل مهما ضاقت قدرته ان يكون مصغراً ضئيلا لمحمد، ما دام ينتمي الى الأمة التي حشدت كل قواها فأنجبت محمدا، او بالاحرى ما دام هذا الرجل فردا من افراد الامة التي حشد محمد كل قواه فأنجبها. في وقت مضى تلخصت في رجل واحد حياة امته كلها، واليوم يجب ان تصبح كل حياة هذه الامة في نهضتها الجديدة تفصيلاً لحياة رجلها العظيم. كان محمد كل العرب، فليكن كل العرب اليوم محمدا.
الاسلام تجدد العروبة وتكاملها- رجل من العرب بلغ رسالة سماوية فراح يدعو اليها البشر، ولم يكن البشرحوله الا عربا فاستجاب للدعوة نفر قليل  وقاومها اكثرهم، فهاجر مع المؤمنين وحاربه المشركون الى أن انتصر الحق فآمن به الجميع. فملحمة الاسلام لا تنفصل عن مسرحها الطبيعي الذي هو ارض العرب، وعن ابطالها والعاملين فيها وهم كل العرب. مشركو قريش ضروريون لتحقق الاسلام ضرورة المؤمنين له، والذين حاربوا الرسرل ساهموا في ظفر الاسلام كالذين ايدوه ونصروه. ان الله  قادر ان ينزل القرآن على نبيه في يوم واحد، ولكن ذلك اقتضى اكثر من عشرين عاما، وهو قادر ان ينصر دينه ويهدي اليه كل الناس في يوم واحد، ولكن ذلك لم يتم في اقل من عشرين عام، وهو قادر ان يظهر الاسلام قبل ظهوره بعشرات القرون وفي أية أمة من خلقه، ولكنه اظهره في وقت معين وفي حينه، واختار لذلك الأمة العربية وبطلها الرسول العربي. وفي كل ذلك حكمة، فالحقيقة الباهرة التي لاينكرها الا مكابر، هي اذن، ان اختيار العرب لتبليغ رسالة الاسلام كان بسبب مزايا وفضائل اساسية فيهم، وان اختيار العصر الذي ظهر فيه الاسلام كان لان العرب قد نضجوا وتكاملوا لقبول مثل هذه الرسالة وحملها الى البشر، وأن تأجيل ظفرالإسلام طوال تلك السنين، كان بقصد ان يصل العرب الى الحقيقة بجهدهم الخاص وبنتيجة اختبارهم لأنفسهم وللعالم  وبعد مشاق وآلام، ويأس وأمل، وفشل وظفر. اي ان يخرج الايمان وينبعث من اعماق نفوسهم، فيكون الايمان الحقيقي الممتزج مع التجربة، المتصل بصميم الحياة.
 فالاسلام اذن كان حركة عربية، وكان معناه : تجدد العروبة وتكاملها. فاللغة التي نزل بها كانت اللغة العربية، وفهمه للاشياء كان بمنظار العقل العربي، والفضائل التي عززها كانت فضائل عربية ظاهرة أو كامنة، والعيوب التي حاربها كانت عيوبا عربية سائرة  في طريق الزوال. والمسلم في ذلك الحين لم يكن سوى العربي، ولكن العربي الجديد، المتطور، المتكامل. وكما نطلق اليوم على عدد من افراد الامة اسم "وطني" أو "قومي" مع ان المفروض ان يكون مجموع الأمة قومياً، ولكننا نخص بهذا الاسم الفئة  التي آمنت بقضية بلادها لانها استجمعت الشروط والفضائل اللازمة كيما تعي انتسابها العميق الى أمتها وتتحمل مسؤولية هذا الانتساب، كان المسلم هو العربي الذي آمن بالدين الجديد لانه استحضر الشروط والفضائل اللازمة ليفهم ان هذا الدين يمثل وثبة العروبة الى الوحدة والقوة والرقي.
انسانية الاسلام- ولكن هل يعني هذا ان الاسلام وجد ليكون مقصوراً على العرب؟. اذا قلنا ذلك أبتعدنا عن الحق وخالفنا الواقع. فكل أمة عظيمة، عميقة الاتصال بمعاني الكون الأزلية، تنزع في أصل تكوينها الى القيم الخالدة الشاملة. والاسلام خير مفصح عن نزوع الامة العربية الى الخلود والشمول فهو اذن في واقعه عربي وفي مراميه المثالية انساني. فرسالة الاسلام انما هي خلق انسانية عربية. ان العرب ينفردون دون سائر الأمم بهذه الخاصة : ان يقظتهم القومية إقترنت برسالة دينية، او بالاحرى كانت هذه الرسالة مفصحة عن تلك اليقظة القومية. فلم يتوسعوا بغية التوسع ولا فتحوا البلاد وحكموا استناداً الى حاجة اقتصادية مجردة، أو ذريعة عنصرية، اوشهوة للسيطرة والاستعباد.. بل ليؤدوا واجباً دينياً كله حق وهداية ورحمة وعدل وبذل. أراقوا من اجله دماءهم، واقبلوا عليه خفافاً متهللين لوجه الله. وما دام الارتباط وثيقاً بين العروبة والاسلام، وما دمنا نرى في العروبة جسماً روحه الاسلام، فلا مجال اذن للخوف من ان يشتط العرب في قوميتهم. انها لن تبلغ عصبية البغي والاستعمار... وطبيعي  ان العرب لايستطيعون اداء هذا الواجب الا اذا كانوا أمة قوية ناهضة، لان الإسلام لا يمكن ان يتمثل الا في الامة العربية، وفي فضائلها واخلاقها ومواهبها. فأول واجب تفرضه انسانية الاسلام اذن هوان يكون العرب اقوياء  سادة في بلادهم. الاسلام كائن حي متميز بملامح وحدود ظاهرة بارزة، والكائن الحي المتميز الراقي في مراتب الحياة يكون هذا الشيء ولا يكون ذاك الشيء، هو يعنى هذا المعنى ويناقض ذلك المعنى ويعاديه: الاسلام عام وخالد ولكن عموميته لاتعني انه يتسع في وقت واحد لشتى المعاني والاتجاهات بل انه في كل حقبة خطيرة من حقب التاريخ وكل مرحلة حاسمة من مراحل التطور يفصح عن واحد من المعاني اللامتناهية الكامنة فيه منذ البدء، وخلوده لايعني انه جامد لايطرأ عليه تغير اوتبدل، وتمرمن فوقه الحياة دون ان تلامسه، بل انه بالرغم من تغيره المستمر، ومن استهلاكه لكثير من الاثواب، وافنائه لعديد من القشور واللباب، تبقى جذوره واحدة، وقدرتها على النماء والتوليد والابداع واحدة لاتنقص ولا تفنى، هو نسبي لزمان ومكان معينين، مطلق  المعنى والفعل  في حدود هذا الزمان وهذا المكان. 
فهل يدري اولئك الغيورون الذين يريدون ان يجعلوا من الاسلام جرابا يسع كل شيء، ومعملا ينتج شتى المركبات والادوية، انهم بدلاً من ان يبرهنوا على قوته ويحفظوا فكرته من كل تغير طارئ، يقضون بذلك على روحه وشخصيته ويفقدونه مميزاته الحية واستقلاله وتعيينه، وانهم من جهة اخرى يفسحون المجال لدعاة الظلم وارباب الحكم الجائر، كي يستمدوا من الاسلام اسلحة يطعنون بها مادة الاسلام نفسه، اي الامة العربية ؟. 
 اذن فالمعنى الذي يفصح عنه الاسلام في هذه الحقبة التاريخية الخطيرة، وفي هذه المرحلة الحاسمة بين مراحل التطور، هو ان توجه كل الجهود الى تقوية العرب وانهاضهم وان تحصر هذه الجهود في نطاق القومية العربية.
العرب والغرب - منذ قرن ونصف قرن عاد اتصال الغرب بالعرب بواسطة حملة بونابرت على مصر، وقد رمز هذا الداهية الى ذلك الاتصال بأن علق لوحات كتبت فيها آيات القرآن الى جانب حقوت الانسان. ومنذ ذلك الحين ما برح العرب (أو الرؤساء الدخلاء على العروبة) يدفعون نهضتهم الحديثة في هذا الاتجاه الأشوه، فهم يجهدون انفسهم ويرهقون نصوص تاريخهم وقرآنهم ليظهروا ان مبادىء حضارتهم وعقيدتهم لاتختلف عن مبادىء الحضارة الغربية، وانهم كانوا اسبق من الغربيين الى اعلانها وتطبيقها. وهذا لايعني الا شيئاً واحداً: وهو انهم يقفون امام الغرب وقفة المتهم مقرين له بصحة قيمه وأفضليتها. ان الواقع الذي لا محيد عن الاعتراف به هو ان غزو الحضارة الغربية للعقل العربي في وقت جف فيه هذا العقل حتى أمسى قوالب فارغة، يسر لتلك الحضارة ان تملأ بمفاهيمها ومعانيها فراغ هذه القوالب. ولم تمض فترة من الزمن حتى انتبه العرب الى ان ما يخاصمون الاوروبيين عليه هو نفس ما يقول به هؤلاء، وانهم لايفرقون عن الاوروبيين الا بالكم، كما يفرق القليل عن الكثير، والمقصر عن السابق، ولن يتأخر الوقت الذي يعترفون فيه بالغاية المنطقية لهذا الاتجاه، اي ان في الحضارة الاوروبية ما يغني عن حضارتهم. فحيلة الاستعمار الاوروبي لم تكن في انه قاد العقلية العربية الى الاعتراف بالمبادىء والمفاهيم الخالدة، اذ ان هذه العقلية معترفة بها وقائمة عليها منذ نشأتها. ولكن هي في اغتنامه فرصة جمود العقلية العربية وعجزها عن الابداع ليضطرها الى تبني المضمون الاوروبي الخاص لهذه المفاهيم. فنحن لسنا نخالف الاوروبيين في مبدأ الحرية، بل في ان الحرية تعني الذي يفهمونه منها. ان أوروبا اليوم، كما كانت في الماضي، تخاف على نفسها من الاسلام. ولكنها تعلم الان ان قوة الاسلام (التي كانت في الماضي معبرة عن قوة العرب) قد بعثت وظهرت بمظهر جديد هو القومية العربية. لذلك فهي توجه على هذه القوة الجديدة كل اسلحتها، بينما نراها تصادق الشكل العتيق للاسلام وتعاضده. فالاسلام الاممي الذي يقتصر على العبادة السطحية والمعاني العامة الباهتة آخذ في التفرنج، ولسوف يجيء يوم يجد فيه القوميون أنفسهم المدافعين الوحيدين عن الاسلام ويضطرون لأن يبعثوا فيه معنى خاصا اذا أرادوا ان يبقى للامة العربية سبب وجيه للبقاء.
شرف العروبة : من هذء المفاهيم الاوروبية التي غزت العقل العربي الحديث فكرتان عن القومية والانسانية فيهما خطأ وخطر كبير. 
فالفكرة القومية المجردة في الغرب منطقية اذ تقرر انفصال القومية عن الدين. لان الدين دخل على اوروبا من الخارج فهو اجنبي عن طبيعتها وتاريخها، وهو خلاصة من العقيدة الاخروية والاخلاق، لم ينزل بلغاتهم القومية، ولا أفصح عن حاجات بيئتهم، ولا امتزج بتاريخهم، في حين ان الإسلام بالنسبة الى العرب  ليس عقيدة اخروية فحسب، ولا هوأخلاق مجردة، بل هو اجلى مفصح عن شعورهم الكوني  ونظرتهم الى الحياة، واقوى تعبير عن وحدة شخصيتهم التي يندمج فيها اللفظ بالشعور والفكر، والتأمل بالعمل، والنفس بالقدر. وهو فوق ذلك كله اروع صورة للغتهم  وادابهم، أضخم قطعة من تاريخهم القومي، فلا نستطيع  ان نتغنى ببطل من ابطالنا الخالدين بصفته عربيا ونهمله او ننفر منه بصفته مسلما. قوميتنا كائن حي متشابك الاعضاء، وكل تشريح لجسمها وفصل بين اعضائها يهددها بالقتل  فعلاقة الاسلام بالعروبة ليست اذا كعلاقة اي دين بأية قومية. وسوف يعرف المسيحيون العرب، عندما تستيقظ فيهم قوميتهم يقظتها التامة ويسترجعون طبعهم الاصيل، ان الاسلام هو لهم ثقافة قومية يجب ان يتشبعوا بها حتى يفهموها ويحبوها فيحرصوا على الاسلام حرصهم  على اثمن  شيء في عروبتهم. واذا كان الواقع لا يزال بعيدا عن هذه الامنية، فان على الجيل  الجديد من المسيحيين العرب مهمة تحقيقها بجرأة وتجرد، مضحين في سبيل ذلك  بالكبرياء والمنافع، اذ لا شيء يعدل العروبة وشرف الانتساب اليها. 
الإنسانية المجردة : أما الخطر الثاني وهوخطر الفكرة الانسانية المجردة على النمط الاوروبي، فيؤدي في نتيجته  العميقة الى اعتبار الشعوب كتلا من البشر جامدة متجانسة  ليس  لها جذور في الارض، ولا يؤثر فيها الزمن، فيمكن ان تطبق على واحد منها الإصلاحات والانقلابات التي تنشأ من حاجات واستعدادات شعب غيره. وبعد، فهل يحسب اصحاب النظريات الثورية في الإقتصاد والإجتماع انهم بالصاقهم ثماراً من الشمع على عود جاف ينفخ الروح في هذا العود، ويجعل منه شجرة حية؟ لايكفي ان تكون النظريات والاصلاحات معقوله في حد ذاتها، بل يجب ان تتفرع تفرعا حيا عن روح اعم هي لها منبع واصل. يظن بعضهم اليوم ان ادخال الاصلاحات المختلفة على وضع العرب يكفي ليبعث الامة. ونحن نرى في هذا مظهرا من مظاهر الانحطاط لانه نظرة معكوسة، ووضع للفرع مكان الاصل، وللنتيجة مكان السبب. فالواقع ان هذه الاصلاحات فروع لابد لها من اصل منتج عنه كما تخرج الازهار من الشجرة، وهذا الاصل نفسي قبل كل شيء  هو ايمان الامة برسالتها، وايمان ابنائها بها. في الاسلام، كان الايمان باله واحد هو الاصل، وعنه تفرعت كل الاصلاحات التي طرأت على المجتمع العربي وقلبته. ولم يكن المسلمون الأولون في مكة يدرون ان موافقتهم على توحيد الله والايمان باليوم الآخر ستقودهم الى الموافقة عن كل التشريع الذي فصله الاسلام فيما بعد ونراهم مع ذلك يطبقون هذا التشريع تطبيقا عفويا، طوعيا منطقيا، لان موافقتهم الثابتة كانت ضمنية في الموافقة الاولى على الإيمان  باله واحد، فكل ما يأمر به هذا الإله هو حق وعدل ومهما قيل في تدخل العوامل السياسية والاقتصادية في مناهضة قريش للإسلام  يبقى العامل الرئيسي عاملا دينيا، أي فكريا. وان الآخذين اليوم بالطريقة المشوهة في تعديل الدين تعديلا ماديا ليخالفون واقع التاريخ والنفس الانسانية من جهة، ويطعنون العرب من جهة اخرى في اثمن مميزاتهم: في مثاليتهم. فلقد رأينا قريشا عندما اضطرتها مصالحها المادية ان تهادن الرسول فى صلح الحديبية، تصر على ان تنكر عليه وحيه ودينه الجديد.
فمما تقدم يتضح سبب  تعليقنا كل الاهتمام على الشعور القومي العميق الواعي، باعتباره اصلا، لانه وحده الضامن للاصلاحات الإجتماعية ان تكون حية فاعلة جريئة، منسجمة مع روح الشعب وحاجاته، يحققها لانه يريدها.
الجيل  العربي الجديد- ايها السادة : اننا نحتفل بذكرى بطل العروبة والاسلام. وما الإسلام الا وليد الآلام، آلام العروبة، وان هذه الآلام قد عادت الى ارض العرب بدرجة من القسوة والعمق لم يعرفها عرب الجاهلية فما احراها بان تبعث فينا اليوم ثورة مطهرة مقومة كالتي حمل الأسلام لواءها. وليس غير الجيل العربي الجديد يستطيع أن يضطلع بها ويقدر ضرورتها، لأن آلام الحاضر قد هيأته  لحمل لواء هذه  الثورة، وحبه لأرضه وتاريخه قد هداه لمعرفة روحها واتجاهها. 
نحن الجيل العربي الجديد نحمل رسالة لا سياسية، ايمانا وعقيدة لا نظريات واقوالا. ولا تخيفنا تلك الفئة الشعوبية المدعومة بسلاح الأجنبي، المدفوعة  بالحقد العنصري على العروبة، لأن الله والطبيعة والتاريخ معنا. انها لاتفهمنا  فهي غريبة عنا.  غريبة عن الصدق والعمق والبطولة، زائفة مصطنعة ذليلة. لا يفهمنا الا المجربون والذين يفهمون حياة محمد من الداخل، كتجربة اخلاقية وقدر تاريخي. لايفهمنا الا الصادقون الذين يصطدمون في كل خطوة بالكذب والنفاق والوشاية والنميمة، ولكنهم مع ذلك يتابعون السير ويضاعفون الهمة. لا يفهمنا الا المتألمون، الذين صاغوا من علقم اتعابهم ودماء جروحهم  صورة الحياة العربية المقبلة التي نريدها سعيدة هانئة، قوية صاعدة، ناصعة تتألق بالصفاء. لا يفهمنا الا المؤمنون، المؤمنون بالله. قد لا نُرى نصلي مع المصلين، او نصوم مع الصائمين، ولكننا نؤمن بالله لاننا في حاجة ملحة وفقر اليه عصيب، فعبئنا ثقيل وطريقنا وعر، وغايتنا بعيدة. ونحن وصلنا الى هذا الإيمان  ولم نبدأ به، وكسبناه بالمشقة والألم، ولم نرثه ارثاً ولا استلمناه تقليداً، فهو لذلك ثمين عندنا لانه ملكنا وثمرة اتعابنا. ولا أحسب ان شابا عربيا يعي المفاسد المتغلغلة في قلب امته، ويقدر الاخطار المحيطة بمستقبل العروبة تهددها من الخارج وخاصة في الداخل، ويؤمن في الوقت نفسه ان الامة العربية يجب ان تستمر في الحياة، وان لها رسالة لم تكمل اداءها بعد، وفيها ممكنات لم تتحقق كلها، وان العرب لم يقولوا بعد كل ما عليهم ان يقولوه، ولم يعملوا كل الذي في قدرتهم ان يعملوه، لا احسب ان شابا كهذا يستطيع الاستغناء عن الايمان بالله، اي الايمان بالحق، وبضرورة ظفر الحق، وبضرورة السعي كيما يظفر الحق.

أحمد ميشيل عفلق
5نيسان 1943
(1 ) خطاب القي على مدرج الجامعة السورية في 5 نيسان عام 1943

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

يقول الدكتور سفر الحوالي -حفظه الله- عن القومية , التي من أكبر أحزابها حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي:
أنشئت القومية في العالم الإسلامي لغرض تواطأت عليه الصهيونية العالمية والدول الصليبية جميعاً , وهو تمزيق دولة الخلافة العثمانية , وتفكيك رابطة العقيدة الإسلامية تمهيداً لإقامة دولة يهودية وحكومات نصرانية , أو موالية للغرب في الدول العربية .
والثابت تاريخيا أن أول من دعا إلى القومية هم اليهود في تركيا , والنصارى في العالم العربي , ثم انضم إليها أبناء الطوائف الحاقدة , كالنصيرية والدروز والرافضة وبعض المتفرنجين أو المخدوعين من أهل السنة.
إلى أن قال : وهذا ما حفّز دعاة القومية العربية إلى مزيد من التعصب وإثارة الرأي العام للقومية العربية , وقد أثبتت الوثائق التاريخية أن كل دعاة القومية من زعماء ومفكرين كانوا على صلة بالدول الاستعمارية لا سيما انجلترا التي خططت لإنشاء جامعة الدول العربية.
ولما لم يكن للقومية عقيدة أو فكرة محددة فقد اندمجت مع تيار الاشتراكية الذي طغى على العالم الإسلامي, منذ قيام الدولة اليهودية بواسطة الانقلابات العسكرية والأحزاب اليسارية.
وأكبر الأحزاب القومية في العالم العربي هو حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي الذي أسسه (ميشيل عفلق) النصراني.
وبهزيمة صفر (1387هـ) حزيران (1967م) انكشف زيف القومية العربية وأخذت في الانحطاط حتى يصح أن يقال: إنها الآن في حالة احتضار...إلخ.
ثم ذكر كلام الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله عن القومية وملخصه ما يأتي:
1/ أن الإسلام نهى عن دعوى الجاهلية وحذر منها, والدعوة القومية مناصرة لغير الحق, ودعوة إلى غير الإسلام.
2/ أنها سلم إلى موالاة الكفار العرب وملاحدتهم من أبناء غير المسلمين, واتخاذهم بطانة.
3/ أنها تفرقة بين المسلمين وبين العرب أيضاً لأنهم غير متفقين فيها.
4/ أن الدعوة إليها يفضي إلى رفض القرآن ولا, لأن القوميين غير المسلمين لن يرضو بتحكيم القرآن.

نقلاً عن كتاب : أصول الفرق والأديان والمذاهب الفكرية , للشيخ سفر الحوالي , من ص117 إلى 126

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

> أرجو أن تقرأ قبل أن تتكلم
> ثم تفهم قبل أن تعلق!
> فحزب البعث؛ وإن كان في واقعه يجنب الإسلام كحاكم أوحد؛ إلا أن ذلك لم يصدر منهم إلا عن جهل! أو تأويل. فهم لا يحاربون الإسلام ويعلنون ذلك -كما صرح عفلق وغيره-؛ كما فهم البعض. فهم كأصحاب القوانين تمامًا.
> وفصل النزاع في هذه المسألة لا محل لها في موضوعنا هذا.


أخي أبا رقية هذا المفهوم عن حزب البعث منك خطأ محض ، فهم يحاربون الإسلام ، وأصل مبدئهم قائم على فصل الدين عن الدولة .
وما فعله صدام بالمسلمين السلفيين!! إبان حكمه لأكبر دليل على ذلك ، فإن السجون كانت تغص بين الفينة والأخرى بأهل السنة ، وكم من إعدام لإخواننا السلفيين في العراق وقع ، الشيخ محمود ، والشيخ أظن فتحي وغيرهم كثير ، غيب وجوههم مقصلة صدام الطاغوت .
وإبان حكمه كان يحاكم بالأحكام القاسية كل من وجد عنده كتب الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ، ابن تيمية وابن القيم والألباني.
وكانوا يحاربون الدعوة إلى التوحيد حربا علنية لا هوادة فيها.

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكيإعداد الندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي

التعريف:

حزب البعث حزب (*) قومي علماني، يدعو إلى الانقلاب الشامل في المفاهيم والقيم العربية لصهرها وتحويلها إلى التوجه الاشتراكي، شعاره المعلن (أمة عربية واحدة ذات رسالة خالدة) وهي رسالة الحزب، أما أهدافه فتتمثل في الوحدة والحرية والاشتراكية.

التأسيس وأبرز الشخصيات:

• في سنة 1932م عاد من باريس قادماً إلى دمشق كل من ميشيل عفلق (نصراني ينتمي إلى الكنيسة (*) الشرقية) ، وصلاح البيطار (سني) وذلك بعد دراستهم العالية محملين بأفكار قومية وثقافة أجنبية.
ـ عمل كل من عفلق والبيطار في التدريس، ومن خلاله أخذا ينشران أفكارهما بين الزملاء والطلاب والشباب.
ـ أصدر التجمع الذي أنشأه عفلق والبيطار مجلة الطليعة مع الماركسيين سنة 1934م وكانوا يطلقون على أنفسهم اسم (جماعة الإحياء العربي).
ـ في نيسان 1947م تم تأسيس الحزب تحت اسم (حزب البعث العربي)، وقد كان من المؤسسين: ميشيل عفلق، صلاح البيطار، جلال السيد، زكي الأرسوزي كما قرروا إصدار مجلة باسم البعث.

ـ كان لهم بعد ذلك دور فاعل في الحكومات التي طرأت على سوريا بعد الاستقلال سنة 1946م وهذه الحكومات هي:
1 ـ حكومة شكري القوتلي: من 1946م وحتى 29/3/1949م.
2 ـ حكومة حسني الزعيم: استلم السلطة عدة شهور من سنة 1949م.
3 ـ حكومة اللواء سامي الحناوي: بدأ حكمه وانتهى في نفس عام 1949م.
4 ـ حكومة أديب الشيشكلي: استمر حكمه حتى سنة 1954م.
5 ـ حكومة شكري القوتلي: عاد إلى الحكم مرة ثانية واستمر إلى توقيع اتفاقية الوحدة مع مصر سنة 1958م.
6 ـ حكومة الوحدة برئاسة جمال عبد الناصر: 1958ـ 1961م.
7 ـ حكومة الانفصال برئاسة الدكتور ناظم القدسي: وقد دام الانفصال من 28/9/1961م وحتى 8/3/1963م. وقد قاد حركة الانفصال عبد الكريم النحلاوي.

• منذ 8/3/1963م وإلى اليوم فقد وقعت سوريا تحت حكم حزب (*) البعث، وقد مرت هذه الفترة بعدة حكومات بعثية هي:
ـ حكومة قيادة الثورة: 1963م وفيها برز صلاح البيطار كرئيس للوزراء.
ـ حكومة أمين الحافظ: من 1963م وحتى 1966م.
ـ حكومة نور الدين الأتاسي: 1966مـ 1970م حيث لعبت القيادة القطرية للحزب دوراً بارزاً في الحكم، وقد برز في هذه الفترة كل من صلاح جديد الذي عمل أميناً عاماً للقيادة القطرية وحافظ الأسد الذي عمل وزيراً للدفاع.
ـ حكومة حافظ الأسد: من سنة 1970م وإلى يومنا هذا.

• ومن الشخصيات السورية البارزة التي ظهرت في تاريخ الحزب:
ـ سامي الجندي: تقلد منصب وزير الإعلام بعد انقلاب 1963م.
ـ حمود الشوفي: عمل سكرتيراً عاماً للقيادة القطرية الأولى إلا أنه انشق وجماعته عن الحزب في آذار سنة 1964م، وهو الآن في العراق.
ـ منيف الرزاز: (أردني سني) عمل سكرتيراً عاماً للقيادة القومية للحزب من نيسان 1965م إلى شباط 1966م.
ـ مصطفى طلاس: (سني): ولد سنة 1932م، درس في الكلية العسكرية بحمص، انضم إلى الحزب في سنة 1947م وعمل رئيساً لمحكمة الأمن القومي للمنطقة الوسطى من 1963م، ورئيس أركان اللواء المدرع الخامس من 1964م ـ 1966م ورئيس الأركان للقوات المسلحة من شباط 1968م ونائب وزير الدفاع من 1968ـ 1972م وفي آذار 1973م وصار وزيراً للدفاع .
ـ اللواء يوسف شكور: خلف مصطفى طلاس في رئاسة الأركان وهو من منطقة حمص.
ـ اللواء ناجي جميل: من دير الزور، كان قائداً لسلاح الجو من تشرين الثاني 1970م وحتى آذار 1978م.
ـ سليم حاطوم: حاول أن يقود انقلاباً عام 1966م لكنه فشل في ذلك. وقد أعدم في عام 1967م.
ـ زكي الأرسوزي: (من لواء إسكندرون) مؤسس مع ميشيل عفلق ومنافس له.
ـ شبلي العيسمي: ولد عام 1930م، عمل وزيراً للإصلاح الزراعي ثم وزيراً للمعارف، ثم وزيراً للثقافة والإرشاد القومي 1963مـ 1964م ونائباً للأمين العام لحزب البعث 1965م.
ـ عبد الكريم الجندي: من أنصار صلاح جديد، انتهى منتحراً عام 1969م.
ـ سليمان العيسى: (من لواء إسكندرون) منظّر ومفكّر وشاعر.
ـ أحمد الخطيب: استلم رئاسة الجمهورية من تشرين الثاني 1970م واستقال في شباط 1971م وهي الفترة الانتقالية بين حكومة نور الدين الأتاسي وحكومة حافظ الأسد، وقد كان عضو القيادة القطرية الموسعة من 1965م كما استلم رئاسة مجلس الشعب لفترة قصيرة.
ـ يوسف زعين: مولود في البوكمال 1931م طبيب، عمل وزيراً للإصلاح الزراعي 1963ـ 1964م، وسفيراً في بريطانيا، وفي 1965م انتخب عضواً في القيادة القطرية، ومن شباط 1966م إلى تشرين الأول 1968م، كان رئيساً للوزراء حتى عام 1970م.
ـ جلال السيد: عضو مؤسس في حزب (*) البعث وهو من مدينة دير الزور وقد ترك الحزب لكنه بقي نشيطاً في السياسة السورية.
ـ عبد الحليم خدام: ولد 1932م في بانياس، خريج كلية الحقوق بدمشق تنقل في عدة وظائف حيث عمل محافظاً لمدينة حماة ومحافظاً لمدينة القنيطرة ومحافظاً لمدينة دمشق 1964م ووزيراً للاقتصاد 1969م ووزيراً للخارجية من 1970م وهو عضو القيادة القطرية منذ عام 1969م وقد ارتقى عام 1984م ليكون نائب رئيس الجمهورية للشؤون السياسية.
ـ حافظ الأسد: ولد بالقرداحة من قرى اللاذقية سنة 1930، تخرج في الكلية العسكرية بحمص 1955م عمل قائداً لقاعدة الضمير الجوية 1963م، وقائداً لسلاح الطيران 1964م، انضم إلى المجلس الوطني لقيادة الثورة (*) 1965م، انضم إلى صلاح جديد في انقلاب 1966م وصار وزيراً للدفاع من 1966م إلى 1970م. ومن تشرين الثاني 1970م صار رئيساً للجمهورية بعد قيادته الحركة التغييرية التي أوصلته إلى السلطة.
ـ زهير مشارقة من حلب، عين مؤخراً نائب رئيس الجمهورية لشؤون الحزب.

• لقد اندمج في سنة 1953م كل من (حزب (*) البعث) و (الحزب العربي الاشتراكي) الذي كان يقوده أكرم الحوراني في حزب واحد أسمياه (حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي).

• أما عن الجناح العراقي من حزب البعث فقد استولى على السلطة في العراق بعد أحداث دامية سارت على النحو التالي:

• استيلاء حزب البعث على ناصية الحكم في العراق:
ـ في الرابع عشر من شهر يوليو عام 1958م دخل لواء بقيادة عبد السلام عارف إلى بغداد قادماً من الأردن واستولى على محطة الإذاعة وأعلن الثورة (*) على النظام الملكي وقتل الملك فيصل الثاني وولي عهده عبد الإله ونوري السعيد وأعوانه وأسقط النظام الملكي وبذلك انتهى عهد الملك فيصل ودخل العراق دوامة الانقلابات العسكرية.
ـ وفي اليوم الرابع والعشرين من شهر يوليو عام 1958م أي بعد عشرة أيام من نشوب الثورة وصل ميشيل عفلق مؤسس حزب البعث وزعيمه إلى بغداد وحاول إقناع أركان النظام الجديد بالانضمام إلى الجمهورية العربية المتحدة (سوريا ومصر) ولكن الحزب الشيوعي العراقي أحبط مساعيه ونادى بعبد الكريم قاسم زعيماً أوحد للعراق.
ـ وفي اليوم الثامن من شهر فبراير لعام سنة 1963م قام حزب البعث بانقلاب على نظام عبد الكريم قاسم وقد شهد هذا الانقلاب قتالاً شرساً دار في شوارع بغداد، وبعد نجاح هذا الانقلاب تشكلت أول حكومة بعثية، و سرعان ما نشب خلاف بين الجناح المعتدل والجناح المتطرف من حزب البعث فاغتنم عبد السلام عارف هذه الفرصة وأسقط أول حكومة بعثية في تاريخ العراق في 18 نوفمبر سنة 1963م وعين عبد السلام عارف أحمد حسن البكر أحد الضباط البعثيين المعتدلين نائباً لرئيس الجمهورية.
ـ في شهر فبراير سنة 1964م أوصى ميشيل عفلق بتعيين صدام حسين عضواً في القيادة القطرية لفرع حزب البعث العراقي.
ـ في شهر سبتمبر سنة 1966م قام حزب البعث العراقي بالتحالف مع ضباط غير بعثيين بانقلاب ناجح أسقط نظام عارف.
ـ وفي اليوم الثلاثين من شهر يوليو عام 1968م طرد حزب البعث كافة من تعاونوا معه في انقلابه الناجح على عبد السلام عارف وعين أحمد حسن البكر رئيساً لمجلس قيادة الثورة ورئيساً للجمهورية وقائداً عاماً للجيش وأصبح صدام حسين نائباً لرئيس مجلس قيادة الثورة ومسؤولاً عن الأمن الداخلي.
ـ وفي 15 أكتوبر سنة 1970م تم اغتيال الفريق حردان التكريتي في مدينة الكويت وكان من أبرز أعضاء حزب البعث العراقي وعضواً في مجلس قيادة الثورة ونائباً لرئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزيراً للدفاع.
ـ وفي شهر نوفمبر من عام 1971م تم اغتيال السيد فؤاد الركابي وكان المنظّر الأول للحزب وأحد أبرز قادته في العراق وقد تم اغتياله داخل السجن.
ـ وفي 8 يوليو سنة 1973م جرى إعدام ناظم كزار رئيس الحكومة وجهاز الأمن الداخلي وخمسة وثلاثين شخصاً من أنصاره وذلك في أعقاب فشل الانقلاب الذي حاولوا القيام به.
ـ وفي 8 يوليو السادس من شهر مارس عام 1975م وقّعت الحكومة البعثية العراقية مع شاه إيران الاتفاقية المعروفة باتفاقية الجزائر وقد وقعها عن العراق صدام حسين وتقضي الاتفاقية المذكورة بأن يوافق العراق على المطالب الإقليمية للشاه في مقابل وقف الشاه مساندته للأكراد في ثورتهم على النظام العراقي.
ـ في شهر أكتوبر لعام 1978م طردت الحكومة البعثية الخميني من العراق وقامت في شهر فبراير عام 1979م الثورة (*) الخمينية في إيران.
ـ وفي شهر يونيو عام 1979م أصبح صدام حسين رئيساً للجمهورية العراقية بعد إعفاء البكر من جميع مناصبه وفرض الإقامة الجبرية عليه في منزله.
ـ في يوليو سنة 1979م قام صدام حسين بحملة إعدامات واسعة طالت ثلث أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة وأكثر من خمسمائة عضو من أبرز أعضاء حزب البعث العراقي.
ـ وفي اليوم الثامن من شهر أغسطس من العام نفسه أقدم صدام حسين على إعدام غانم عبد الجليل وزير التعليم ومحمد محجوب وزير التربية ومحمد عايش وزير الصناعة وصديقه الحميم عدنان الحمداني والدكتور ناصر الحاني سعيد، ثم قتل مرتضى سعيد الباقي تحت التعذيب، وقد سبق لكل من الأخيرين أن شغلا منصب وزير الخارجية، وقد بلغ عدد من أعدمهم صدام حسين خلال أقل من شهر واحد ستة وخمسين مسؤولاً حزبياً، ولم يبق على قيد الحياة من الذين شاركوا في انقلاب عام 1968م سوى عزت إبراهيم الدوري وطه ياسين رمضان وطارق حنا عزيز.
ـ وفي اليوم التاسع من شهر إبريل عام 1980م قام صدام حسين بإعدام محمد باقر الصدر أحد أبرز علماء الشيعة وأخته زينب الصدر المعروفة باسم (بنت الهدى).
ـ وفي يوم 22 سبتمبر سنة 1980م شن صدام حسين حربه على إيران التي أسفرت عن سقوط ما يقارب نصف المليون من أزاهير شباب العراق فضلاً عن سبعمائة ألف من المعاقين والمشوهين، إضافة إلى نفقات الحرب التي تجاوزت المائتي ألف مليون من الدولارات وكذلك تجميد كل تنمية طوال مدة زمنية تجاوزت الثماني سنوات، خرج صدام بعد كل هذه التضحيات ليعلن للعالم أن حربه مع إيران كانت خطأ وأن الحق كل الحق في العودة إلى الاتفاقية المبرمة بينهما ـ اتفاقية الجزائر ـ.
ـ وفي أثناء حربه مع إيران أنزل بالمواطنين الأكراد أبشع أنواع القتل والبطش والتنكيل والإبادة باستخدام الغازات السامة والكيماوية .
ـ وفي 2 أغسطس سنة 1990م (11 محرم سنة 1411هـ) قام باجتياح دولة الكويت واستباحة أرضها وطرد شعبها ، إلى أن تم تحريرها .
ـ قامت أمريكا أخيرًا بإسقاط صدام ونظامه البعثي ، واحتلت العراق ، ونصبت حكومة علمانية موالية لها ؛ وسط مقاومة عظيمة من الشعب العراقي السني المسلم .

• سلوكيات ومبادئ حزب البعث العراقي:
ـ نادى مؤسس الحزب بضرورة الأخذ بنظام الحزب الواحد لأنه كما يقول: (إن القدر الذي حمّلنا هذه الرسالة خولنا أيضاً حق الأمر والكلام بقوة والعمل بقسوة) لفرض تعليمات الحزب ومن ثم لا يوجد أي مواطن عراقي يتمتع بأبسط قدر من الحرية الشخصية أو السياسية فكل شيء في دولة حزب البعث العراقي يخضع لرقابة بوليسية صارمة، تشكل دوائر المباحث والمخابرات والأمن قنوات الاتصالات الوحيدة بين المواطنين والنظام.
ـ تركيز سياسة الحزب (*) على قطع كافة الروابط بين العروبة والإسلام، والمناداة بفصل الدين عن السياسة، والمساواة في نظرتها للأمور بين شريعة حمورابي وشعر الجاهلية وبين دين محمد عليه والصلاة والسلام وبين ثقافة المأمون وجعلها جميعاً تتساوى في بعث الأمة العربية وفي التعبير عن شعورها بالحياة.
ـ ادّعت سياسة الحزب أن تحقيق الاشتراكية (*) شرط أساسي لبقاء الأمة العربية ولإمكان تقدمها، مع أن النتيجة الحتمية للسياسة الاشتراكية التي طبقت في العراق لم تجلب الرخاء للشعب ولم ترفع مستوى الفقراء ولكنها ساوت الجميع في الفقر، وبعد أن كان العراق قمة في الثراء ووفرة الموارد والثروات أصبح بطيش حزب البعث عاجزاً عن توفير القوت الأساسي لشعبه.
ـ قيامه بتجريد الدستور العراقي من كل القوانين التي تمت إلى الإسلام بصلة، وأصبحت العلمانية هي دستور العراق ومعتقدات البعث ومبادئه هي مصدر التشريع لقوانينه.
ـ ورد في التقرير المركزي للمؤتمر القطري التاسع والمنعقد في بغداد في شهر يونيو من عام 1982م ما يلي:
( وأما الظاهرة الدينية في العصر الراهن فإنها ظاهرة سلفية (*) ومتخلفة في النظرة والممارسة).
(ومن الأخطاء التي ارتكبت في هذا الميدان أن بعض الحزبيين صاروا يمارسون الطقوس الدينية وشيئاً فشيئاً صارت المفاهيم الدينية تغلب على المفاهيم الحزبية).
( إن النضال ضد هذه الظاهرة ـ يقصد الظاهرة الدينية ـ يجب أن يستهدفها (الحزب) حيث وجدت.. لأنها كلها تعبر عن موقف معادٍ للشعب وللحزب وللثورة وللقضية القومية).
ـ حزب (*) البعث العربي الاشتراكي حزب قومي علماني انقلابي له طروحات فكرية متعددة يتعذر الجمع بينها أحياناً فضلاً عن الإقناع بها، لقد كُتِبَ عنه كثيراً وتحدث زعماؤه طويلاً، ولكن هناك بون واسع بين ممارسات وأقوال فترة ما قبل السلطة، وممارسات وأقوال فترة ما بعدها.
ـ الرابطة القومية عنده هي الرابطة الوحيدة القائمة في الدولة العربية التي تكفل الانسجام بين المواطنين وانصهارهم في بوتقة واحدة وتكبح جماح سائر العصبيات المذهبية والطائفية والقبلية والعرقية والإقليمية حتى قال شاعرهم:
آمنت بالبعث رباً لا شريك له  *** وبالعروبة ديناً ما لــه ثان
ـ تعلن سياسة الحزب التربوية أنها ترمي إلى خلق جيل عربي جديد مؤمن بوحدة أمته وخلود رسالتها أخذاً بالتفكير العلمي، طليقاً من قيود الخرافات والتقاليد والرجعية، مشبعاً بروح التفاؤل والنضال والتضامن مع مواطنيه في سبيل تحقيق الانقلاب العربي الشامل وتقدم الإنسانية، "والطريق الوحيد لتشييد حضارة العرب وبناء المجتمع العربي هو خلق الإنسان الاشتراكي العربي الجديد الذي يؤمن بأن الله والأديان والإقطاع ورأس المال وكل القيم التي سادت المجتمع السابق ليست إلا دمى محنطة في متاحف التاريخ".(إبراهي   خلاص ـ فيلسوف الحزب في العراق).

• من التوصيات العامة لمقررات المؤتمر القومي الرابع:
ـ تقول التوصية الرابعة: "يعتبر المؤتمر القومي الرابع الرجعية الدينية إحدى المخاطر الأساسية التي تهدد الانطلاقة التقدمية في المرحلة الحاضرة ولذلك يوصي القيادة القومية بالتركيز في النشاط الثقافي والعمل على علمانية الحزب، خاصة في الأقطار التي تشوه فيها الطائفية العمل السياسي".
ـ التوصية التاسعة تقول: "إن أفضل سبيل لتوضيح فكرتنا القومية هو شرح وإبراز مفهومها التقدمي العلماني وتجنب الأسلوب التقليدي الرومنطيقي في عرض الفكرة القومية وعلى ذلك سيكون نضالنا في هذه المرحلة مركزاً حول علمانية حركتنا ومضمونها الاشتراكي لاستقطاب قاعدة شعبية لا طائفية من كل فئات الشعب".
ـ أما عن الوحدة فهم يقولون: ليست الوحدة العربية مجرد تجميع ولصق لأجزاء الوطن العربي، بل هي التحام فصهر لهذه الأجزاء، لذا فإن الوحدة ثورة بكل أبعادها ومعانيها ومستوياتها، وهي ثورة لأنها قضاء على مصالح إقليمية عاشت وتوسعت وترسبت عبر القرون، وهي ثورة لأنها تجابه مصالح وطبقات تعارض الوحدة وتقف في وجهها (المنطلقات النظرية للمؤتمر القومي السادس).
ـ وأما الاشتراكية فهي تعني تربية المواطن تربية اشتراكية علمية تعتقه من كافة الأطر والتقاليد الاجتماعية الموروثة والمتأخرة لكي يمكن خلق إنسان عربي جديد يعقل علمي متفتح، ويتمتع بأخلاق اشتراكية جديدة ويؤمن بقيم جماعية.
ـ الرسالة الخالدة: يفسرونها بأن الأمة العربية ذات رسالة خالدة تظهر بأشكال متجددة متكاملة في مراحل التاريخ ترمي إلى تجديد القيم الإنسانية وحفز التقدم البشري وتنمية الانسجام والتعاون بين الأمم.
· هذا ويمكن ملاحظة ما يلي:
ـ إن كلمة الدين لم ترد مطلقاً في صلب الدستور السوري أو العراقي.
ـ كلمة الإيمان بالله على عموميتها لم ترد في صلب الدستور، لا في تفصيلاته ولا في عمومياته، مما يؤكد على الاتجاه العلماني لديه.
ـ في بناء الأسرة لا يشيرون إلى تحريم الزنى ولا يشيرون إلى آثاره السلبية.
ـ في السياسة الخارجية لا يشيرون إلى أية صلة مع العالم الإسلامي.
ـ لا يشيرون إلى التاريخ الإسلامي الذي أكسب الأمة العربية مكانة وقدراً بين الشعوب.
ـ رغم مطالبة الحزب بإتاحة أكبر قدر من الحرية للمواطنين، فإن ممارساته القمعية فاقت كل تصور وانتهكت كل الحرمات ووأدت كل الحريات وألجأت الكثيرين إلى الهجرة والفرار بعقيدتهم من الظلم والاضطهاد.
ـ القوانين في البلاد التي يحكمها البعث علمانية وحانات بيع الخمور مفتوحة ليل نهار، والنظام المالي ربوي ودعاة الإسلام مضطهدون بشكل سافر.

الجذور الفكرية والعقائدية:
1ـ يعتمد الحزب على الفكر القومي الذي ظهر وبرز بعد سقوط الدولة العثمانية في العالم العربي والذي نادت به أوروبا، والذي نادى به منظَّر القومية العربية في العالم العربي آنذاك ساطع الحصري.
2ـ يعتمد الحزب على الفكر العلماني إذ ينحي مسألة العقيدة الدينية جانباً ولا يقيم لها أي وزن سواء على صعيد الفكر الحزبي أو على صعيد الانتساب إلى الحزب أو على صعيد التطبيق العملي.
3ـ يستلهم الحزب تصوراته من الفكر الاشتراكي ويترسم طريق الماركسية رغم انهيارها، والخلاف الوحيد بينهما أن اتجاهات الماركسية أممية، أما البعث فقومي، وفيما عدا ذلك فإن الأفكار الماركسية تمثل العمود الفقري في فكر الحزب ومعتقده، وهي لا تزال كذلك رغم انهيار البنيان الماركسي فيما كان يعرف بالاتحاد السوفيتي.
4ـ لقد كان الحزب واجهة انضوت تحته كل الاتجاهات الطائفية (درزية ـ نصيرية ـ إسماعيلية ـ مسيحية) وأخذ هؤلاء يتحركون من خلاله بدوافع باطينة يطرحونها ويطبقونها تحت شعار الثورة والوحدة والحرية والاشتراكية والتقدمية وقد كانت الطائفة النصيرية أقدر هذا الطوائف على استغلال الحزب لتحقيق أهدافها وترسيخ وجودها.

الانتشار ومواقع النفوذ:
1 ـ للحزب أعضاء ينتشرون في معظم الأقطار العربية، بعضهم يعمل بشكل علني وبعضهم الآخر سري، ويتفاوت وجودهم وتأثيرهم من بلد إلى آخر على حسب طبيعة البلد ونوعية حكمه.
2 ـ يحكم حزب البعث بلدين عربيين مهمين هما سوريا والعراق، وقد عجز الحزب عن تحقيق الوحدة بين فصائله، بل إن الصراع بين شطري البعث مستمر وعلى أشده، واتهامات الخيانة بين الطرفين لا تنقضي، وإذا كان هذا هو شأن الحزب في بلدين يخضعان له فهو من باب أولى عاجز عن تحقيق وحدة الأمة العربية بكاملها.
والبعثيون يتطلعون إلى استلام السلطة في جميع أرجاء الوطن العربي باعتبار ذلك جزءً لا يتجزأ من طموحاتهم البعيدة، وقد أدت بهم هذه الرغبة العارمة إلى السقوط في حمأة الإنذار المقنع والتهديد السافر والعدوان الصريح وربما يكون حزب البعث في العراق أسوأ ما شهده التاريخ.

ويتضح مما سبق:
أن حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي حزب قومي سلطوي يحاد الله ورسوله ويسعى إلى قلب الأوضاع في العالم العربي ويتخذ العلمانية وتحقيق الاشتراكية مطلباً يبرر سياسته القمعية، ورسالته التي يصفها، على خلاف الحقيقة، بالتقدمية ويجعل من الوحدة العربية هدفاً ينفذه بالضم والإرغام رغم إرادة الشعوب.
والعلاقة معه يجب أن يحكمها قول الله سبحانه: (لا تجد قوماً يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوآدون من حاد الله ورسوله) الآية.

------------------------------------------------------------
مراجع للتوسع:
ـ نضال البعث، بشير الداعواق ـ بيروت ـ 1970م.
ـ حزب البعث الاشتراكي مرحلة الأربعينات التأسيسية 1940م ـ 1949م، تأليف شبلي العيسمي ـ بيروت 1975م.
ـ التجربة المرة، منيف الرزاز ـ بيروت 1967م.
ـ البعث، سامي الجندي ـ بيروت 1969م.
ـ تجربتي مع الثورة، محمد عمران ـ بيروت 1970م.
ـ حزب البعث، مطاع صفدي.
ـ الصراع من أجل سورية، باتريك سيل ـ لندن 1965م.
ـ أعاصير دمشق، فضل الله أبو منصور ـ بيروت 1959م.
ـ مذكراتي عن الانفصال، عبد الكريم زهر الدين.
ـ الدروز، فؤاد الأطرش.
ـ الحركات القومية الحديثة في ميزان الإسلام، محمد منير نجيب ـ ط 1 ـ 1981م ـ مكتبة الحرمين.
ـ حزب البعث تاريخه وعقائده، سعيد بن ناصر الغامدي دار الوطن للنشر.
ـ دراسة عن حزب البعث وردت للندوة من أحد الكتاب "لا يريد ذكر اسمه".
ـ جريدة الحياة البيروتية 10/2/1965م ـ 15/2/1966م ـ 8/9/1966م.
ـ جريدة الرياض، مجموعة مقالات الأستاذ أحمد الشيباني.
ـ جريدة النهار البيروتية 15/2/1964م.
ـ جريدة المحرر البيروتية 13/9/1966م.
ـ مجلة المجتمع الكويتية العدد 231 ـ 24/12/1394هـ ـ 7/1/1975م.
ـ مجلة الدعوة المصرية الأعداد 70، 71، 72، 73، 74.
ـ مقال لفهمي هويدي العدد 572 بتاريخ 23/1/1991م.

----------


## عاشق الكتاب

أخي العزيز 
من المؤلم أن العرب يدققون في الأقـوال ولا يدققون في الأفعال فاذا كانت خطابات هذا  
الزعيم او ذاك أو منهج ذلك الحزب أو ذاك موافقا للاسلام ظاهريا حكم الناس له بالعدل 
حتى لو كان مجرما قاتلا سارقا ظالما يدمر البلاد ولا يعمرها وهذا من الجهل المركب !! 
فمن المعروف ان الأحزاب لم تحكم الدول العربية بنظامها الجمهوري بل ان من حكم هذه 
الدول هي عائلات وليست أحزاب لكن الأحزاب تكون في الواجهة كديكور فقط لا أكثر 
وكذلك مجلس الشعب و الأحزاب والنقابات وحتى المعارضة هي ديكور سياسي فقط أما 
الحكم فهو للعائة فقط !! 
فمن حكم مصر منذ عام 1981م حتى 2011م هي عائلة الرئيس حسني مبارك (الزوج 
و الزوجة و الأبناء والأقرباء والأصدقاء) وليس الحزب الوطني الديموقراطي كما أن من 
حكم تونس منذ عام 1987م حتى 2011م هي عائلة الرئيس زين العابدين بن علي(الزوج 
و الزوجة و أقرباء الزوجة و الأصدقاء) وليس التجمع الوطني الدستوري كما أن من حكم 
اليمن منذ عام 1977م وحتى يومنا هذا هي عائلة الرئيس علي عبدالله صالح( الزوج و 
الزوجة و الأبناء والأقارب) وليس حزب المؤتمر الشعبي كما أن من تولى الحكم في العراق 
منذ 1979م حتى 2003م هي عائلة الرئيس صدام حسين ( الزوج والزوجة والأبناء و 
الأقرباء والأصدقاء ) وليس حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي بقطره العراقي كما أن من حكم  
سوريا منذ عام 1970م وحتى يومنا هذا هي عائلة الرئيس حافظ الأسد (الزوج والزوجة و 
الأبناء و الأقارب والأصدقاء) وليس حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي بقطره السوري بدليل 
انه بعد وفاة حافظ الأسد تولى ابنه بشار الأسد بعد أن أجتمع مجلس الشعب السوري 
و قام بتعديل الدستور (المادة الخاصة بسن الرئيس) خلال نصف ساعة حتى يستطيع 
بشار الأسد تولي الحكم ولم يتولى الرئاسة نائب الرئيس عبدالحليم خدام ولا  
ولا أي مسؤول في حزب البعث بل ان الحكم للعائلة فقط !! 
حيث نرى الرئيس يمنح المناصب العليا لأقربائه لدرجة أن بعضهم يتولى وزارات سيادية 
كالدفاع والخارجية و المخابرات بل أن الأمر يصل الى سيطرة كاملة على مفاصل الاقتصاد 
ولا يستطيع تاجر أن يفتتح متجر دون أن يشاركه أحد من أقارب أقارب الرئيس !! 
وعندما حاول الرئيس حسني مبارك توريث الحكم لأبنه رفض الشعب ذلك وكان من أهم 
أسباب الثورة كما أن الاحتقان الشعبي في تونس كان على أقارب زوجة الرئيس لأنهم ضيقوا 
أبواب الرزق على المواطنين , فلا داعي لدراسة و قراءة أهداف هذه الأحزاب وشعاراتها 
و قراءة معمقة لمؤسسيها فهي ديكور لا أكثر ولا تقدم و لا تؤخر فالدول العربية اعتادت 
على حكم عائلات ولم يعتد المواطن العربي على تغيير مستمر للرؤساء كما هو الحال في 
الغرب كما ان من يحكم لايستطيع أن يتخيل نفسه بدون المنصب لذا يستمر مدى الحياة 
ويسعى لتوريث المنصب لأبنائه!! 
قد يسأل البعض نفسه لماذا تستمر هذه العائلات دون اعتراض من رجال الحزب  
وكبار الضباط في الدولة ؟ الجواب ببساطة ان الرئيس يمنح الفرصة لهؤلاء بالسرقة 
ونهب المال العام بلا رحمة حتى يرتبط به هؤلاء أكثر واذا ماحاول أحد اسقاط الرئيس 
أو تغيير نظام الحكم يحرص اللصوص(أكثر من الرئيس نفسه) على استمراره في الحكم 
لانه المظلة التي يحتمي بها اللصوص ليفعلوا ما يريدون وطبعا توجد ماكينة اعلامية هائلة 
تحت تصرف الرئيس حتى يقتنع الشعب بصحة كلامه وبخطاباته الرنانه وانه الأجدر  
بحكم البلد وقيادتها نحو بر الأمان !! 
تتبع الأحداث و مراقبة الأفعال أهم بكثير من سماع الخطب والأقوال وتتبع شعارات الأحزاب 
و جعجعة أهل السياسة . وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحب ويرضى,,

----------


## محمد فراس زعنون

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*قرات ماشاء لي الله ان اقرأه من ردود الاخوة حول (هل حزب البعث يتنافى مع الاسلام)، وقد افردت وقتا طويلا ليس بالهين حول الموضوع، فقرات ماتيسر لي من ادبيات حزب البعث، وناقشت بعض رموزه، القدماء منهم والمحدثين وتوصلت شخصيا الى الاتي:**1. * *لم يرد في ادبيات الحزب مايعارض الدين الاسلامي، وقد وجدت في دساتير الدولة العراقية ابان حكم البعث نصا يقول: ان الدين الاسلامي هو اساس التشريع، ويلغى اي قانون يعارض هذا النص.**2. * *قرات كتاب ذكرى الرسول العربي، لمؤلفه ميشيل عفلق، وكان غاية في الرصانة، خرجت منه بان الامة هي الاسلام والاسلام هو الامة، ويقول فيه: (لقد كان محمدا كل العرب فليكن اليوم كل العرب محمدا).**3. * *قرات كتاب قي سبيل البعث لمؤسس حزب البعث ووجدته يعج بالمفاهيم الاسلامية ولا يخرج عنها.**وقرات الكثير مما لايسع المجال لحصره، فقد كانت خطابات زعماء الحزب تبدا باية قرانية، ولمن يقول انه نوع من التدليس، طرح كهذا يجعلنا نشك بالجميع ونتهم الجميع، والرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: من رايتموه يرتاد المساجد فاشهدوا له بالايمان). ولاننا نحكم على الاخرين من اقوالهم واعمالهم، فاننا نحكم بالظاهر والله يتول السرائر، كما يقول رسول الله.**اخبرني احد الاشخاص من النظام السابق في العراق ــ رفض ان اذكر اسمه ــ قال بانه كان مرافقا لمؤسس حزب البعث ميشيل عفلق، وفي احدى رحلاته للخارج، كنا معه في الطائرة ولم نخرج بعد من الاجواء العراقية اثناء الحرب مع ايران، فاخبرنا كابتن الطائرة بان هناك طائرة ايرانية حربية في الاجواء، وسمع ذلك ميشيل عفلق، فما كان منه الا ان قال: اسمعوني اذا مت فاني اموت على دين محمد، واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمدا رسول الله، وان اسمي من اليوم احمد ميشيل عفلق.**في المقابل قرات ردود القادة الايرانيين وخاصة خميني ورجال الحوزة الدينية سواء في قم او في النجف، ووجدتها متطابقة الى حد كبير مع راي بعض رجال الدين العرب في بعض الدول العربية سواء في الالفاظ او الافكار في تكفير حزب البعث، ولا اعرف سبب هذا التطابق، ومن اقبس من من؟ هل هو في العداء لانظمة البعث ام وجدوا شيء لسنا نعرفه؟**دلني احد الاشخاص الى موقع على اليوتيوب في اجتماع لصدام حسين مع القيادة القطرية لحزب البعث، وخلال الاجتماع اذن لصلاة العشاء فما كان من صدام إلا ان قطع الاجتماع وامرهم بالصلاة، وقاد بنفسه حملة دينية في العراق سميت بالحملة الايمانية لتعليم الناس اصول دينهم وتحفيظهم القران والسنة النبوية، حتى انه اصدرا امرا باطلاق سراح كل من يحفظ القران.**هذه ليست دعاية لحزب البعث، لكن انا كانسان عاقل يحاسبني الله على قدر فهمي لديني كيف اصف مجموعة سواء كانت حزبا او طائفة او منظمة بالكفر دون ان املك اي دليل عقلي او نقلي على ذلك، ام انني امعة انعق مع كل ناعق.**اتذكر اننا في تسعينيات القرن المنصرف افتى بعض رجال الدين العرب اصحاب العلم والفتوى بضرورة الاستعانة بالكافر لضرب المسلم، واخرجوا اسانييد تدعم حجتهم، وضرب العراق، لكننا لم نسمعهم يفتون بضرورة مقاومة الاحتلال الامريكي للعراق او الاحتلال الصهيوني لفلسطين، وبعد بضع سنيين وبمجيء اخريين، قالوا لايجوز الاستعانة بالكافر على المسلم لاي سبب، فمن نتبع؟**اردت من هذا كله ان اقول ارحمونا يرحمكم الله، لاتشتتوا الامة اكثر مما هي مشتتة، ويكفر بعضنا بعضا، ويلعن بعضنا بعضا؛ فاعداءنا كثر يتربصون بنا الدوائر.*

----------


## معتمد

(هل حزب البعث يتنافى مع الاسلام)، 





> ##
> محمد فراس زعنون
> 
> 
> :1. لم يرد في ادبيات الحزب مايعارض الدين الاسلامي، وقد وجدت في دساتير الدولة العراقية ابان حكم البعث نصا يقول: ان الدين الاسلامي هو اساس التشريع، ويلغى اي قانون يعارض هذا النص
> ###



اولا العبرة في التطبيق و ليس بالعبارات  راينا  معاناة  الشعب العراقي و الشعب السوري في ظل حكم حزب البعث 
و مانال الشعب من ويلات فما يكتب بالدستور يتم مخالفته على ارض الواقع  مثال يكتب في الدساتير  بنود عن الحرية و الديمقراطية لكن يضرب بها بعرض الحائط على ارض الواقع


ونضرب مثال كيف ان حزب البعث في سوريا كيف غير الدستور في لحظات معدودة و تم تعيين بشار الاسد رئيسا على سوريا بدون انتخاب و  تم تغيير شرط السن فيمن يتولى منصب الرئيس فاي دستور و اي نصوص 
اما  في العراق راينا ان القوانين تحض على  الحرية و الديمقراطية ومنع التعذيب 
 لكننا راينا الديكتاتورية و المجازر  و التعذيب و انتهاك حقوق الانسان وضرب الشعب بالطائرات و الصورايخ    مثلما  حدث في  الحملة العسكرية التي سميت الانفال  لقتال الشعب العراقي  في كردستان وكذلك راينا القتل في انتفاضة الجنوب العراقي 
وراينا الاعتقالات و السجون  التي كانت مليئة بالمعتقلين و المعذبين  سواء من الشعب في العراق او سوريا
 الحرب ضد رجال الدين في الغراق  نذكر  كمثال في جريمة قتل  وتعذيب الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد اللطيف البدري و غيره
تحت التعذيب اليس القوانين تمنع التعذيب فاين الاسلام و و الحرية و الديمقراطية 
علما ان التعذيب ممنوع كذلك في التشريعات العراقية آنذاك بموجب الفقرة 22 (أ) من الدستور. وتذكر الفقرة (127) من (قانون المرافعات القضائية لعام 1971) بأنه "يمنع استعمال طرق غير قانونية بحق المواطنين أو تهديدهم أو استعمال العقاقير"[33].


========




البعث والشريعة الإسلامية:


        إن حزب البعث يعارض آراء التقليدين والأصوليين معاً!! ولا يولي أهمية للشريعة الإسلامية في نظامه، ويرى أن تفسير الإسلام "أي من قبل العفلق" هو التفسير الصحيح، وأن نظرته إليه ترفض شيئاً اسمه "العقيدة أو الشريعة الإسلامية" كما يتجاهل النظم الإسلامية الأساسية كافةً، وكل ما بني عليها، والآراء المتعلقة بها، ويرى أن الإسلام ليس العامل الوحيد في تكوين أخلاق العرب الفردية، بل هو عامل من العوامل ذات الأثر السلبي– كما تقدم -  وعموماً فإن عفلق لا يأخذ من الإسلام أية فرائض أو نظماً أو سنناً اجتماعية، ويرجع سائر المزايا التاريخية في المحيط العربي إلى القومية حسب تفسيره لها وفي المحيط الإسلامي إلى تأثير العرب، بحيث لا تنتفي صفة العروبة عن غير المسلمين ولا يستطيع المسلمون الآخرون من غير العرب أن يدعوا لأنفسهم أية ميزة تجعلهم في مستوى العرب، فإن هم فعلوا، كانوا خونة لقيمهم الإسلامية.
        أما بالنسبة لرسول الله – صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم – فقد كتب القائد المؤسس كتيباً في ذكرى المولد مرة عنونه "ذكرى الرسول العربي" وفيه نزع عن رسول الله صفتي النبوة والرسالة، واعتبره زعيماً قومياً، وكان عهده تجسيداً لأمال العرب، وعلى كل عربي أن يجسد محمداً، وقد لخص عفلق رؤيته في النبوة والرسالة بذلك الشعار الذي لا يزال البعثيون يرفعونه باعتزاز "كان محمد  كل العرب، فليكن اليوم كل العرب محمداً"!!. 
        يتبين لنا من هذا العرض الوجيز أن مفهوم الأيديولوجية للبعث العربي الاشتراكي إنما هو مسألة قومية وأن هذه القومية – بمفهومها البعثي - هي العرق العربي ونقاؤه  ثم تخدم بقية عناصر المذهب البعثي هذا الغرض، ولكن نقاء العرق مسألة نسبية وظاهرية، وذلك يعني  عدم إمكانية التحقق العلمي من صدق نقاء عرق ما خاصة في بلد مثل العراق.
        إن الحزب بالرغم من ضجيجه العالي حول التنظير والفكر والمعرفة، والنظر الاستراتيجي لم يتعظ بما أعقب عناد الرئيس القائد وتهوره الأرعن في احتلال الكويت، ونسي سائر الدروس التي كان المفروض أن يأخذها منها، بل لم يستطع الحزب تحديد الحد الأدنى الذي لا يستطيع النزول عنه في مجالات التنازلات، فعرض التنازل عن كل شيء، إلا عن كرسيه لكسب الأمريكان، ولم يدرك أن ذلك لا جدوى منه. لقد قاد حزب البعث العراق والعرب إلى البوار والهلاك والدمار، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.      
        فهل يستطيع من أوتي مثقال ذرة من عقل أو حكمة أو دين أو رشاد أن يؤيد حزباً كهذا أو يربط مصير أية مجموعة بشرية به. وهل فقد "أهل السنة والجماعة" صوابهم ليؤيدوا نظاماً كالذي أقامه حزب البعث في العراق أو قيادة مثل قيادته؟ إنني أرى مجرد الظن بأن "أهل السنة" يمكن أن يفعلوا ذلك يمثل جهلاً بطبيعتهم وظلماً كبيراً لهم.
        إن صداماً وزمرته والملتفين حوله من البعثيين قد ظلموا العراقيين بشمولية عجيبة، ولم يعدلوا بينهم إلا في شيء واحد هو توزيع الظلم والاضطهاد على كل العراقيين بكل طوائفهم ومذاهبهم وقومياتهم وسائر انتماءاتهم. وقد ثبت من عرضنا لنشأتهم ومعتقداتهم، أنهم لا دين لهم ولا مذهب إلا دين حزب البعث ومذهبيته، لذلك لم يبالغ شاعرهم حين قال:

آمنت بالبعث رباً لا شريك له              وبالعروبة ديناً ما له ثاني          

بعد هذا العرض الموجز لتاريخ حزب البعث ومذهبيته، هل يمكن أن يدعي من له مسحة عقل أن هذا الحزب سني، وأن نظام الحكم الذي أقامه ملطخاً بكل الطرق المشبوهة، هو نظام سني؟

 طه العلواني







> ##
> .2. قرات كتاب ذكرى الرسول العربي، لمؤلفه ميشيل عفلق، وكان غاية في الرصانة، خرجت منه بان الامة هي الاسلام والاسلام هو الامة، ويقول فيه: (لقد كان محمدا كل العرب فليكن اليوم كل العرب محمدا)
> ###



أما بالنسبة لرسول الله – صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم – فقد كتب القائد المؤسس كتيباً في ذكرى المولد مرة عنونه "ذكرى الرسول العربي" وفيه نزع عن رسول الله صفتي النبوة والرسالة، واعتبره زعيماً قومياً، وكان عهده تجسيداً لأمال العرب، وعلى كل عربي أن يجسد محمداً، وقد لخص عفلق رؤيته في النبوة والرسالة بذلك الشعار الذي لا يزال البعثيون يرفعونه باعتزاز "كان محمد كل العرب، فليكن اليوم كل العرب محمداً"!!. 
يتبين لنا من هذا العرض الوجيز أن مفهوم الأيديولوجية للبعث العربي الاشتراكي إنما هو مسألة قومية وأن هذه القومية – بمفهومها البعثي - هي العرق العربي ونقاؤه ثم تخدم بقية عناصر المذهب البعثي هذا الغرض، ولكن نقاء العرق مسألة نسبية وظاهرية، وذلك يعني عدم إمكانية التحقق العلمي من صدق نقاء عرق ما خاصة في بلد مثل العراق.
طه العلواني



> ##
> .3. قرات كتاب قي سبيل البعث لمؤسس حزب البعث ووجدته يعج بالمفاهيم الاسلامية ولا يخرج عنها.وقرات الكثير مما لايسع المجال لحصره، فقد كانت خطابات زعماء الحزب تبدا باية قرانية، ولمن يقول انه نوع من التدليس، طرح كهذا يجعلنا نشك بالجميع ونتهم الجميع، والرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: من رايتموه يرتاد المساجد فاشهدوا له بالايمان)
>  ولاننا نحكم على الاخرين من اقوالهم واعمالهم، فاننا نحكم بالظاهر والله يتول السرائر، كما يقول رسول الله
> .
> ###



بشار الاسد  العلوي النصيري رايناه  يصلي عبر شاشات التلفزيون  مع حاشيته و حتى كتابة هذا الرد قتل من السوريين 70 الف سوري و لايفرق عنه اجرام صدام حسين 



> ##
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .اخبرني احد الاشخاص من النظام السابق في العراق ــ رفض ان اذكر اسمه ــ قال بانه كان مرافقا لمؤسس حزب البعث ميشيل عفلق، وفي احدى رحلاته للخارج، كنا معه في الطائرة ولم نخرج بعد من الاجواء العراقية اثناء الحرب مع ايران، فاخبرنا كابتن الطائرة بان هناك طائرة ايرانية حربية في الاجواء، وسمع ذلك ميشيل عفلق، فما كان منه الا ان قال: اسمعوني اذا مت فاني اموت على دين محمد، واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمدا رسول الله، وان اسمي من اليوم احمد ميشيل عفلق
> .
> ###



بشار الاسد نصيري علوي  يصلي في مساجد اهل السنة وراينا شبيحته تمار س القتل الطائفي في سوريا بدعم  من ايران و اذنابهم في العراق وحزب الله 
هكذا يتم  خداع الشعب المسلم كي يتقبلوا الفكر العنصري الذي يخالف تعاليم الاسلام 
بل تم استغلال الاسلام لقتل الشعب العراقي
 مارس/آذار 1987 اعلن النظام الصدامي عن عمليات الأنفال التي اعتبرت أشرس عمليات الابادة الجماعية بحق الشعب الكردي. وقد استمد البعث مصطلح (الانفال) من القرآن الكريم. حيث توجد سورة باسم (الأنفال)، وهي السورة الثامنة من القرآن الكريم. وتقول الآية: ((يسألونَك عنِ الأنفالِ قُلِ الأنفالُ لله والرَّسول فاتَّقوا الله وأصلِحوا ذات بينكم وأطيعوا الله ورسولَهُ إن كنتم مؤمنين))[24]. ومعنى كلمة الأنفال هي (الغنائم)[25]. وبهذا استغل نظام صدام حسين الاسلام لغاياته الشخصية، وجعل من أرواح الكرد غنائما، والاسلام براء من كل ذلك.





> ##
> 
> 
> دلني احد الاشخاص الى موقع على اليوتيوب في اجتماع لصدام حسين مع القيادة القطرية لحزب البعث، وخلال الاجتماع اذن لصلاة العشاء فما كان من صدام إلا ان قطع الاجتماع وامرهم بالصلاة، وقاد بنفسه حملة دينية في العراق سميت بالحملة الايمانية لتعليم الناس اصول دينهم وتحفيظهم القران والسنة النبوية،
> ###



كذلك بشار الاسد النصيري يقيم الصلاة و هو يقتل الشعب السوري ويرتكب افظع الجرئم من اغتصاب و تدمير 
و نذكر في مجازر حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي في العراق


أقدمَ نظام البعث الصدامي في العراق على قتل وذبح آلاف الكرد، وارتكب مجازر عديدة سبقت مجزرة حلبجه الشهيدة، منها على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر:
مجزرة دوكان عام 1969
مجزرة داكا في 9 أغسطس/ آب 1969
مجزرة صوريا في سبتمبر/ أيلول 1969
مجزرة قلعه دزه في 24 أبريل/ نيسان 1974   
مجزرة زاخو في 30 أبريل/نيسان 1974
مجزرة شارستين في 26 ديسمبر/كانون الأول 1976
مجزرة مخيم زيوه للمشردين الكرد في ايران في 9 يونيو/حزيران 1985
وفي 15 أبريل/نيسان عام 1987 بدأ النظام العفلقي الفاشي باستخدام الاسلحة الكيمياوية والبايولوجية ضد القرى والمدن الكردستانية في مناسبات كثيرة، منها على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر:
قصف قرى (هه لان، به ركه لو، كانيو، جنارا، ئاوازه، سه روان وتوليكه) في منطقة السليمانية في 15/4/1987.
قصف قرى (شيخ وسان، توتمه، زه ني، خاتي، بالوكاوه، ئالانا وداراش) في منطقة أربيل.
سقطت القنابل الكيمياوية على قرى (قيزله ر، سينكر وميولكا) في منطقة السليمانية في 17/4/ 1987.
هاجمت الطائرات الحربية العراقية وادي باليسان بالقنابل الكيمياوية بشكل مكثف في 19-21/4/1987.
مجزرة حلبجه في 16-17/3/1988. وأسفرت عن استشهاد أكثر من (5000) كردي أغلبهم من الأطفال والنساء والشيوخ. حيث أفرغت ثلاث طائرات حربية عراقية حمولتها من القنابل الكيمياوية المكونة من غازات الأعصاب والسيانيد والميكوتورين على المنطقة. وقد نقل الصحفي السويدي (ستيفان هيرتن) هذه الفضيحة الى الصحف الأوربية حين زار المنطقة المنكوبة. ولم يجد أكثر من خمسة عشر شخصا في المدينة البالغة تعدادها (000 70) نسمة [26]. 
قصف مدينة قرداغ بالقنابل الكيمياوية في 12-27/3/1988. وقتل 75 مدنيا وجرح 100 شخص آخر في قرى جعفران واوليان [27]. 
قصف منطقة كرميان في منطقة كركوك في 14-27/4/1988.
مجزرة نازنين، هيران، وادي سماقولي، خانه، زارتي، داراش وكاردان في منطقة شقلاوة بمحافظة أربيل في 30-31م7/1988.
قصف قرى منطقة ميركه سور بمحافظة أربيل بالقنابل الكيمياوية في 1/3/1988.
قصف قرى منطقة العمادية ومجازر قرى مدينة زاخو بمحافظة دهوك، وقرى منطقة شيخان بمحافظة نينوى، وقرى منطقة شقلاوه بمحافظة أربيل في 25/8-1/9/1988.
مجزرة شيخ بيزني بمحافظة كركوك في 11/10/1988.
مجزرة جه مي ريزان بمحافظة السليمانية في 4/10/1988.
قصف قرى منطقة جه مي ريزان وقه لاشيره وكه رجينان في 3/5/1989.
هذه المجازر ضد المدنيين الكرد بأسم الانفال السيء الصيت أجبرت مئات الآلاف من الكرد على ترك قراهم التي احترقت وأبيدت بعد توجه المشردين الكرد الى الحدود التركية والايرانية، وبعد استشهاد الآلاف من الاطفال والنساء والشيوخ والشباب. كما تعرض آلاف الكرد الذين هربوا الى تركيا الى الضغط النفسي والاقتصادي من قبل السلطات التركية لاجبارهم الى العودة الى أتون الحرب وسياسة الابادة الجماعية بحق الشعب الكردي.

  دَفن ثمانية آلاف بارزاني أحياء في صحارى الجنوب 

جمع أزلام النظام الاستبدادي الصدامي ثمانية آلاف من الأكراد البارزانيين العزل في معسكر قوشتبه والمعسكرات الصدامية الأخرى، وقتلهم، وإخفاء جثثهم عن ذويهم.  لقد فعل صدام تماما ماقاله ميكيافللي بأنه:
{{ يمكن للمرء أن يصل الى مرتبة الأمارة بوسائل النذالة والقبح كـ (اتوكليس الصقلي) الذي امتازت حياته ببالغ الشر والفظاظة في جميع مراحلها، ووصل الى أعلى المراتب فقرر أن يصبح أميرا ويحافظ على العرش بالعنف ودون اللجوء الى عون الآخرين. وفي أحد الأيام أعطى اشارة الى جنوده فقاموا بذبح جميع الشيوخ وبهذه الطريقة كان يتخلص من المنازعات الداخلية ويحكم البلاد }} [28].

----------


## معتمد

> ##
> اتذكر اننا في تسعينيات القرن المنصرف افتى بعض رجال الدين العرب اصحاب العلم والفتوى بضرورة الاستعانة بالكافر لضرب المسلم، واخرجوا اسانييد تدعم حجتهم،
>  وضرب العراق،
> ###



الفتوى كانت لتحرير دولة الكويت الامنة المستقلة  وليس لاحتلال العراق


هذه احد الجرائم التي ارتكبها حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي في العراق حين قام صدام بغزو دولة الكويت الامنة واحتلال اراضيها وقتل شعب الكويت الامن  وارتكب جرائم ضد الانسانية والبيئية 

آثار الغزو
البعثي العراقي ضد الكويت
اما عن الكوارث التي خلفها الغزو العراقي فهي لا تعد ولا تحصى حيث قدرت الامم المتحدة خسائر واضرار الغزو العراقي على الكويت بما يفوق 23 مليار دولار، كما اكدت ان البنية التحتية في الكويت لم تعد صالحة، وان مرافق الكهرباء والاتصالات الهاتفية والنقل والمباني الحكومية والمؤسسات العامة والسجلات الرسمية والاجهزة قد دمرت تماماً.
اما قطاع النفط فقد دمر الغزاة قبل اندحارهم كافة المؤسسات واحرقوا حقول الانتاج الى حد لا يوصف، وقد اكدت الامم المتحدة في تقاريرها ان هذه المنشآت قد دمرت عن عمد وسبق اصرار وترصد ولم تدمر في معارك حربية.
كما عمد الغزاة الى احراق اكثر من 700 بئر نفطية، وتأكد تخريب 747 بئراً وتراوحت كمية النفط المحترقة في تلك الآبار وحتى اطفاء آخر بئر ما بين مليونين و6 ملايين برميل نفط يومياً بقيمة اجمالية تصل الى نحو 90 مليون دولار.
كل ذلك فضلا عن الاضرار البيئية الخطيرة التي نجمت عن هذه الكارثة من تلوث للهواء وحجب لأشعة الشمس، وتكوين البحيرات النفطية وافساد البيئة البحرية بسبب تسرب كميات كبيرة من النفط في مياه البحر.
كما خسر قطاع الصناعة حوالي %50 جراء عمليات التخريب التي تعرض لها وتجاوزت خسائر هذا القطاع عدة مليارات من الدولارات.
كما خسر قطاع التجارة خسائر فادحة بسبب النهب المنظم والمستمر لمخازن التجار والمؤسسات، وتفريغها من المواد والبضائع المستوردة المخصصة للبيع.
اما الخسائر التي سببت آلاماً اكبر وجروحاً مازالت مفتوحة حتى الآن فهي الخسائر البشرية التي ادمت القلوب وشهد على بشاعة وجرم مرتكبيها العالم كله، فقد بلغ عدد جرائم القتل التي ارتكبتها القوات العراقية ضد المدنيين في الكويت حوالي 556 حالة، تراوحت اسبابها بين اطلاق النار عمداً وعمليات تعذيب واعتداءات جسدية افضت الى الموت، والدهس بالسيارات عمداً في الشوارع وقد بلغت نسبة الشهداء المدنيين حوالي %43.2 ونسبة الشهداء العسكريين %32.3 الكويتيون منهم %66.6 وغير الكويتيين %26 موزعين على بعض الدول العربية مثل السعودية ومصر ولبنان والاردن، وبلغت نسبة الاناث %12.7 ونسبة الذكور %87.3.
اما نسبة الحالات التي استشهدت بسبب الاعدام فقد بلغت %13 من اجمالي الحالات و%51.1 بطلق ناري وبسبب الالغام %4.5.
وقد كان جنود الطاغية يقومون بتلك الجرائم امام اهل الضحايا، حيث كان يتم قتل الرجال امام زوجاتهم وابنائهم في الشوارع دون ذنب اقترفوه، وسرقة ممتلكاتهم، وكانت هذه الجرائم تتم في عرض دموي بشع لم يشهد له التاريخ مثيلاً.
=======
.
الفتوى لتحرير الكويت وليس ضرب العراق فهل افتى بضرب العراق قبل احتلال العراق الكويت

اولا الاستعانة جاءت لتحرير الكويت من الاحتلال العراقي

ثانيا الم يستعين الشعب العراقي لاسقاط نظام صدام يعني حلال على العراقيين و حرام على الكويت
ثالثا في العراق مراجع الشيعة قاموا بفتوى التعاون مع الصليبين لاحتلال العراق اما السعودية فالفتوى هي لتحرير الكويت و هنا فرق
رابعا هناك عدد من الفتاوي من مراجع الشيعة لتكريس الاحتلال الاميركي للعراق

خامسا الا ترى ان الليبيين استعانوا بحلف الناتو لتحرير بلدهم من نظام القذافي هل هو حلال على ليبيا و حرام على الكويت

رابعا الاستعانه بالامريكان لرد ظلم العدوان العراقي على الكويت
اين الاسلام الذي تتحدث عنه حين دخل جيش صدام واستباح الكويت وشعبها ام انك ترى ان اهل الكويت ليسوا مسلمين

خامسا نحن الكويتين لو لم يتم تحريرنا من العراق لاصبحنا مثل فلسطين ونشكر السعودية على جميلها نحونا نحن الكويتيون

و السعودية هي دائما بفضل الله عونا للمسلمين فالسعودية شاركت في كل الحروب العربية منذ عام 1948 وقدمت الشهداء و شاركت في جميع الحروب العربية التالية

راي الشيخ بن باز

فلا مانع من الاستنصار ببعض الأعداء الذين هم في صفنا ضد عدونا ، ولقد استعان النبي – صلى الله
عليه وسلم – وهو أفضل الخلق بالمطعم بن عدي لما مات أبو طالب عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان
كافرا وحماه من قومه ، لما كان له من شهرة وقوة وشعبية ، فلما توفي أبو طالب وخرج النبي – صلى
الله عليه وسلم – إلى الطائف يدعوهم إلى الله لم يستطع الرجوع إلى مكة خوفا من أهل مكة ، إلا بجوار
المطعم بن عدي وهو من رءوس الكفار ، واستنصر به في تبليغ دعوة الله ، واستجار به فأجاره ودخل
في جواره وهكذا عندما احتاج إلى دليل يدله على طريق المدينة استأجر شخصا من الوثنيين ليدله إلى
المدينة لما أمنه على هذا الأمر . ولما احتاج إلى اليهود بعد فتح خيبر ولاّهم نخيلها وزروعها بالنصف ،
يزرعونها للمسلمين ، والمسلمون مشغولون بالجهاد لمصلحة المسلمين ، ومعلوم عداوة اليهود للمسلمين
، فلما احتاج إليهم عليه الصلاة والسلام وأمنهم ولاّهم على نخيل خيبر وزروعها .
فالعدو إذا كان في مصلحتنا وضد عدونا فلا حرج علينا أن نستعين به ضد عدونا ، وفي مصلحتنا ، حتى
يخلصنا الله من عدونا ثم يرجع عدونا إلى بلاده . ومن عرف هذه الحقيقة وعرف حال الظالم وغشمه وما
يخشى من خطر عظيم وعرف الأدلة الشرعية اتضح له الأمر
جواز الاستعانة بالمشركين في قتال المشركين عند الحاجة أو الضرورة واحتجوا على ذلك بأدلة منها قوله
جل وعلا في سورة الأنعام : { وَقَدْ فَصَّلَ لَكُمْ مَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِلَّا مَا اضْطُرِرْتُمْ إِلَيْهِ } الآية ، واحتجوا أيضا
بما نقله الحازمي عن الشافعي رحمه الله فيما ذكرنا آنفا في حجة أصحاب القول الأول ، وسبق قول
الحازمي رحمه الله نقلا عن طائفة من أهل العلم أنهم أجازوا ذلك بشرطين :
أحدهما : أن يكون في المسلمين قلة بحيث تدعو الحاجة إلى ذلك .
الثاني : أن يكونوا ممن يوثق بهم في أمر المسلمين ، وتقدم نقل النووي عن الشافعي أنه أجاز الاستعانة
بالمشركين بالشرطين المذكورين وإلا كره . ونقل ذلك أيضا عن الشافعي الوزير ابن هبيرة كما تقدم .
واحتج القائلون بالجواز أيضا بما رواه أحمد وأبو داود عن ذي مخمر قال : { سمعت رسول الله صلى الله
عليه وسلم يقول ستصالحون الروم صلحا آمنا وتغزون أنتم وهم عدوا من ورائكم فتنصرون وتغنمون }
الحديث . ولم يذمهم على ذلك فدل على الجواز ، وهو محمول على الحاجة أو الضرورة كما تقدم .
وقال المجد ابن تيمية في المحرر في الفقه ص171 ج2 ما نصه : ولا يستعين بالمشركين إلا لضرورة ،
وعنه إن قوي جيشه عليهم وعلى العدو ولو كانوا معه ولهم حسن رأي في الإسلام جاز وإلا فلا ” انتهى .
وقال : الموفق في المقنع ج1 ص492 ما نصه : ولا يستعين بمشرك إلا عند الحاجة .
وقال في المغني ج8 ص 414 – 415 فصل : ولا يستعان بمشرك ، وبهذا قال ابن المنذر والجوزجاني
وجماعة من أهل العلم ، وعن أحمد ما يدل على جواز الاستعانة به ، وكلام الخرقي يدل عليه أيضا عند
الحاجة ، وهو مذهب الشافعي لحديث الزهري الذي ذكرناه ، وخبر صفوان بن أمية ، ويشترط أن يكون
من يستعان به حسن الرأي في المسلمين فإن كان غير مأمون عليهم لم تجز الاستعانة به . لأننا إذا منعنا
الاستعانة بمن لا يؤمن من المسلمين مثل المخذل والمرجف فالكافر أولى .

وقال في الفروع ج6 ص 49 – 50 ما نصه : ويكره أن يستعين بكافر إلا لضرورة ، وذكر جماعة :
لحاجة ، وعنه يجوز مع رأي فينا ، زاد جماعة وجزم به في المحرر : وقوته بهم بالعدو .
وقال الصنعاني رحمه الله في سبل السلام ج4 ص 49-50 على شرحه لحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها :
(( ارجع فلن أستعين بمشرك )) ما نصه : والحديث من أدلة من قال : لا يجوز الاستعانة بالمشرك القتال ،
وهو قول طائفة من أهل العلم ، وذهب الهادوية وأبو حنيفة وأصحابه إلى جواز ذلك ، قالوا : لأنه استعان
بصفوان بن أمية يوم حنين ، واستعان بيهود بني قينقاع ورضخ لهم ، أخرجه أبو داود والترمذي عن
الزهري مرسلا ، ومراسيل الزهري ضعيفة ، قال الذهبي : لأنه كان خطاء ، ففي إرساله شبهة تدليس .
وصحح البيهقي من حديث أبي حميد الساعدي أنه ردهم ،
قال المصنف : ويجمع بين الروايات بأن الذي رده يوم بدر تفرس فيه الرغبة في الإسلام فرده رجاء أن
يسلم فصدق ظنه ، أو أن الاستعانة كانت ممنوعة فرخص فيها ، وهذا أقرب . وقد استعان يوم حنين
بجماعة من المشركين تألفهم بالغنائم . وقد اشترط الهادوية أن يكون معه مسلمون يستقل بهم في إمضاء
الأحكام ، وفي شرح مسلم : أن الشافعي قال : إن كان الكافر حسن الرأي في المسلمين ودعت الحاجة إلى
الاستعانة أستعين به وإلا فيكره ،
ويجوز الاستعانة بالمنافق إجماعا لاستعانته صلى الله عليه وسلم بعبد الله بن أبي وأصحابه .
وهذا آخر ما تيسر نقله من كلام أهل العلم ، والله ولي التوفيق وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى
آله وصحبه .
[مجموع فتاوى ومقالات_الجزء السادس]

============


هل يجوز الاستعانه بالكافرين لقتل عدو اغتصب الارض؟

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

هل يجوز الاستعانه بالكافرين لقتل عدو اغتصب الارض؟ هكذا يجب ان يكون السؤال.... لنعود الى رسول الله ونتخذ من سنته الدليل على جواز الاستعانه او عدم جوازها

لا يخلو الأمر في هذه المسألة من تفصيل من حيث الضرورة وعدمها: أولاً: إذا لم يكن هنالك أي ضرورة فقد اختلف فيها أهل العلم على قولين:
القول الأول: يجوز الاستعانة بهم، وإليه ذهب أهل العلم من الحنفية(13)، والشافعية(14)، ورواية عن الإمام مالك(15)، وهو قول عند أحمد(16)، وقول الثوري والأوزاعي(17).
أدلتهم:
1 عن ابن عباس أن النبي استعان بيهود بني قينقاع على بني قريظة ولم يعطهم من الغنيمة شيئاً(17).وجه الدلالة: أن هذا دليل على أنه لا بأس للمسلمين أن يستعينوا بأهل الذمة في القتال مع المشركين(18).
2 عن أمية بن صفوان بن أمية عن أبيه، أن رسول الله استعار منه أدراعاً يوم حنين، فقال: أغصباً يا محمد، فقال: "لا بل عمق مضمونة"(19) وفي رواية لأحمد:"بل عارية مضمونة".
وجه الدلالة: استعانته بصفوان وهو مشرك، وهذا دليل على جواز الاستعانة بالكفار(20) المتملكين للأسلحة التي ليست عند المسلمين، ومنها النووية والكيماوية والبيلوجية.3 عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه عن النبي ، قال: "إن الله ليؤيد هذا الدين بأقوام لا خلاق لهم"(21).
4 عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي ، قال: "إن الله ليؤيد هذا الدين بالرجل الفاجر"(22).
وجه الدلالة: دل هذان الحديثان على أن نصرة الدين تكون من غير المسلمين، وهذا دليل على جواز الاستعانة بغير المسلمين على غير المسلمين(23).
5 عن ابن جريج عن الزهري أن النبي كان يغزو باليهود فيسهم لهم كسهام المسلمين(24).6 عن الحسن بن صالح عن الشيباني أن سعد بن مالك غزا بقوم من اليهود فرضخ لهم(25).
7 عن سفيان عن جابر قال: سألت عامراً عن المسلمين يغزون بأهل الذمة فيقسمون لهم ويضعون عنهم جزيتهم، قال: ذلك لهم نفل حسن(26).
وجه الدلالة من الآثار السابقة: أنه يجوز الاستعانة بغير المسلمين على قتال أمثالهم من أهل الحرب.
8 أن ذلك نظير الاستعانة بالكلاب على قتال المشركين(27).
وإذا تبين هذا فإن القائلين بالجواز قيدوا ذلك بشروط:
فذهب الشافعية(28)، والحنابلة(29)، إلى أنه يشترط أن يعرف الإمام حسن رأيهم في المسلمين، ويأمن خيانتهم، فإذا كانوا غير مأمونين فلا تجوز الاستعانة بهم، والدليل: لأننا إذا منعنا الاستعانة بمن لايؤمن من المسلمين كالمخذل، والمرجف، فالكافر من باب أولى(30).
وذهب الإمام البغوي وغيره إلى أنه يشترط للجواز كثرة المسلمين، بحيث لو خان المستعان بهم، وانضموا إلى الذين يغزونهم أمكنهم مقاومتهم جميعاً(31).
واشترط الماوردي في جواز الاستعانة بالكفار أن يخالفوا معتقد العدو كاليهود والنصارى(32).
ونقل النووي عن الشافعي أن ذلك يجوز بشرط أن يكون في المسلمين قلة، وأن يكون العدو ممن يوثق بهم في أمر المسلمين(33).
القول الثاني: لايجوز الاستعانة بالكفار المتملكين لهذه الأسلحة، وإليه ذهب أهل العلم من المالكية ما عدا ابن حبيب منهم(34)، وابن المنذر من الشافعية(35)، والجوزجاني(36)، وهو قول عند الحنابلة(37).
الأدلة:
1 عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن رجلاً من المشركين كان معروفاً بالجرأة والنجدة أدرك النبي مسيره إلى بدر في حرة الوبرة فقال: جئت لأتبعك وأصيب معك، فقال له النبي : "تؤمن بالله ورسوله"، قال: لا، قال: "ارجع فلن أستعين بمشرك" قالت: ثم مضى حتى إذا كنا في الشجرة أدركه الرجل، فقال كما قال له أول مرة، فقال: "تؤمن بالله ورسوله"؟ قال: لا، قال: "ارجع فلن أستعين بمشرك" ثم لحقه في البيداء، فقال مثل قوله. فقال له: "تؤمن بالله ورسوله"؟ قال: نعم، قال: "فانطلق"(38).
وجه الدلالة: حيث لم يقبل منه العون حتى أسلم، فدل على أنه لايجوز الاستعانة بالكفار في الحرب عند امتلاكهم هذه الأسلحة أو عدم تملكهم لها(39).
وأجيب عنه بما يلي:
أ أن النبي علم أن هذا الرجل سيسلم فأبى الاستعانة به؛ حتى يسلم، وقد كان ذلك(40).
ب وقيل: كان يخاف الغدر منه؛ لضعف كان بالمسلمين يوم بدر كما قال تعالى : ولقد نصركم الله ببدر وأنتم أذلة فاتقوا الله لعلكم تشكرون (123) {آل عمران: 123} (41).
ج أن هذا لا يقتضي المنع بل إن الأولى أن لا يفعل(42).
2 عن خبيب بن عبدالرحمن بن خبيب عن أبيه عن جده خبيب بن يساف قال: "أتيت أنا ورجل من قومي رسول الله وهو يريد غزواً فقلت: يارسول الله إنا نستحي أن يشهد قومنا مشهداً لم نشهده معهم، فقال: "أسلمتما" فقلنا لا، قال: "فإنا لا نستعين بالمشركين"، قال: فأسلمنا وشهدنا معه.." ووجه الدلالة منه كسابقه(43).
3 عن أبي حميد الساعدي رضي الله عنه قال: خرج رسول الله يوم أحد حتى إذا خلف ثنية الوداع نظر وراءه فإذا كتيبة حسناء، فقال: "من هؤلاء؟"، قالوا: هذا عبدالله بن أبي بن سلول ومواليه من اليهود وهم رهط عبدالله بن سلام، فقال: "وهل أسلموا؟"، قالوا: لا إنهم على دينهم، قال: "قولوا لهم فليرجعوا فإنا لانستعين بالمشركين على المشركين"(44)، وفي رواية: "لا نستنصر بأهل الشرك على أهل الشرك".
وجه الدلالة: حيث لم يقبل النبي العون من هؤلاء المشركين فدل على أنه لايجوز الاستعانة بالكفار أبداً.
وأجيب بما يلي:
أ أن الإمام خاف من هذه الكتيبة(45).
ب أو لأنهم كانوا متعززين في أنفسهم لا يقاتلون تحت راية المسلمين، وعندنا إنما نستعين بهم إذا كانوا يقاتلون تحت راية المسلمين فأما إذا انفردوا براية أنفسهم فلا يستعان بهم، وهو ماروي عن النبي أنه قال: "لا تستضيئوا بنار المشركين"(46)، وقال: "أنا بريء من كل مسلم مع مشرك"(47)، يعني: إذا كان المسلم تحت راية المشركين(48).
ج أنهم كانوا أهل منعة، وكانوا يقاتلون تحت راية رسول الله ، وعندنا إذا كانوا بهذه الصفة فإنه يكره الاستعانة بهم(49).
قال الشافعي: "الذي روى مالك أن النبي رد مشركاً أو مشركين وأبى أن يستعين بمشرك كان في غزوة بدر، ثم إنه عليه الصلاة والسلام استعان في غزوة خيبر بعد بدر بسنتين بيهود بن قينقاع، واستعان في غزوة حنين سنة ثمان بصفوان بن أمية وهو مشرك، فالرد الذي في حديث مالك إن كان لأجل أنه مخير في ذلك بين أن يستعين به وبين أن يرده كماله رد المسلم لمعنى يخافه فليس واحد من الحديثين مخالفاً للآخر وإن كان لأجل أنه مشرك فقد نسخه ما بعده من استعانته بالمشركين، قال : ولعله عليه السلام إنما رد المشرك الذي رده في غزوة بدر رجاء إسلامه، قال: وذلك واسع للإمام أن يرد المشرك وأن يأذن له"(50).
4 ذكر ابن جرير أن ابن شهاب قال: إن الأنصار قالوا يوم أحد: ألا نستعين بحلفائنا من يهود؟، فقال رسول الله : "لا حاجة لنا فيهم"(51).
ولا ننسى يا ايها الاخ العزيز ان الشيعه كذلك استعانو في حربهم في العراق بامريكا واسرائيل لاحتلال العراق وما قاله محمد علي ابطحي

محمد علي أبطحي، نائب الرئيس الإيراني، الذي قال في 6/4/2006م في مؤتمر عقد في أبو ظبي: «لولا التعاون الإيراني، لما استطاعت أمريكا أن تدخل أفغانستان أو العراق بهذه السهولة».

وكذلك عندما استعانت ايران في حربها ضد العراق بأمريكا واسرائيل راجع فضيحة ايران كييد عندما كانت ايران تستلم السلاح من امريكا عبر اسرائيل ايام الخميني الذي كان يدعي زورا ان امريكا هيه الشيطان الاكبر
ولا تنسى ان الكفار هولاء معاهدين اي لنا عليهم عهد ولهم علينا عهد
هدانا الله الى الحق واياك
والحمد لله

----------


## معتمد

========

اين الاسلام الذي تتحدث عنه حين غزى جيش صدام واستباح الكويت وشعبها ام انك ترى ان اهل الكويت ليسوا مسلمين


شعار البعث

البعث ديني و العروبة مذهبي

آمنت بالبعث رباً لا شريك له وبالعروبة ديناً ما له ثاني

أو ما قاله شاعر بعثي آخر لصدام حسين:

تبارك وجهك القدسي فينا كوجه الله ينضح بالجلال
حقيقة حزب البعث وتكوينه
د. طه جابر العلواني*
(والعرب اليوم لا يريدون ان تكون قوميتهم دينية، لأن الدين له مجال آخر، وليس هو الرابط للامة، بل هو
على العكس قد يفرق بين القوم الواحد، وقد يورث حتى ولو لم يكن هناك فروق اساسية بين الاديان نظرة
متعصبة وغير واقعية)(1).
قوله (لأن الدين له مجال آخر) فأي مجال آخر يتحدث عنه النص.
المنهاج الثقافي المركزي: الكتاب الاول، القومية العربية والنظرية القومية
العربي الذي كان يمثل كل العرب، وليس رسالة الوحي الإلهي.


الشبهة الثانية: قولهم أن صدام وجيشه مسلمون ولا يجوز الإستعانة بالكفار على المسلمين

الجواب:
هؤلاء المسلمون إما أنهم بعثيون متلبسون بعقيدة كفرية وإما أنهم بغاة(في أقل تقدير), 
◄ أما المتلبسون بالكفر فإن الإستعانة بالكفار لطردهم ليس محرما أصلا لأن هؤلاء لا يقاتلون مقاتلة بغاة للكفر الذي تلبس به قال تعالى(قاتلوا أئئمة الكفر) يعني للكفر الذي يحملونه ولا يلزم من ذلك ان البعثيون كفار فليس كل من وقع في الكفر يصبح كافرا.
ومن الأدلة الدالة على كفر البعث :
1-تقديم القومية على الدين
يقول هذا الحزب ما نصهوالعرب اليوم لا يريدون أن تكون قوميتهم دينية، لأن الدين له مجال آخر، وليس هو الرابط للأمة، بل هو على العكس قد يفرق بين القوم الواحد، وقد يورث حتى ولو لم يكن هناك فروق أساسية بين الأديان نظرة متعصبة وغير واقعية)-
المنهاج الثقافي المركزي: الكتاب الأول، القومية العربية والنظرية القومية ص 22.
إنّ النص هنا لا يشتم الدين بصورة علنية فحسب لكنه يرسمه بصورة كاريكاتورية وكأنه يمارس هواية التشفّي وينفس عن الحقد الذي يحمله ضد الدين.
فالدين في هذا النص مرفوض عربياً وهو اتهام يوجهه كاتبه إلى العرب، وإذا كانت دلالة الفقرة (قوميتهم دينية) تدعو إلى التوقف، حيث يبرز السؤال هل يمكن أن تكون القومية دينية، ومتى كان الدين انتماءً عرقياً حتى تكون قومية العرب دينية؟
وتقديم أي شريعة أو قانون على الإسلام مع تفضيه عليه يعتبر كفرا بالإجماع
قال الإمام ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية (13/119): (من ترك الشرع المحكّم المنـّزل على محمد خاتم الأنبياء عليه الصلاة والسلام وتحاكم إلى غيره من الشرائع المنسوخة كفر، فكيف بمن تحاكم إلى الياسق وقدمها عليه، ومن فعل ذلك كفر بإجماع المسلمين).

2-المساواة بين الدين والإلحاد والأنظمة مع الطعن فيهم بالجملة
يقول صاحب الحزب فنفسية التجزئة هي التي تفسر إلى حد بعيد، ليس فوضى الاتجاهات المتنافرة فحسب، بل أيضاً سلبية هذه الاتجاهات وعجزها عن كل بناء، هي نفسية الفرار والعجز، فرار الى التوسع الوهمي كالأممية والشيوعية والدينية)المنها   الثقافي المركزي لحزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي، الكتاب الأول ص 135.

3-إتهام الدين بالتخلف
ورد في التقرير المركزي للمؤتمر القطري التاسع والمنعقد في بغداد في شهر يونيو من عام 1982م ما يلي : (وأما الظاهرة الدينية في العصر الراهن فإنها ظاهرة سلفية ومتخلفة في النظرة والممارسة)ومن هذا النص يتبين سبب حقد البعثيين على السلفيين بصفة خاصة

4-التوصيات الكفرية 
تقول التوصية الرابعة : يعتبر المؤتمر القومي الرابع الرجعية الدينية إحدى المضار الأساسية التي تهدد الانطلاقة التقدمية في المرحلة الحاضرة ولذلك يوصي القيادة القومية بالتركيز في النشاط الثقافي والعمل على علمانية الحزب خاصة في الأقطار التي تشوه فيها الطائفية العمل السياسي . 
- التوصية التاسعة تقول : إن أفضل سبيل لتوضيح فكرتنا القومية هو شرح وإبراز مفهومها التقدمي العلماني وتجنب الأسلوب التقليدي الرومنطيقي في عرض الفكرة القومية وعلى ذلك سيكون نضالنا في هذه المرحلة مركزا حول علمانية حركتنا ومضمونها الاشتراكي لاستقطاب قاعدة شعبية لا طائفية من كل فئات الشعب .

◄ -أما لو إفترضنا أنهم من البغاة المسلمين فالمسألة خلافية فإما أن يكون الشيخ مصيب له اجران وإما مخطأ له أجر واحد وفي كلا الحالتين لا يشنع عليه مثلما فعل المتفيقهين والدليل على أن المسألة خلافية ما ورد في كتاب العواقل والقسامة وقتل أهل البغي فقد جاء فيه((هل يستعان على أهل البغي بأهل الحرب ؟ أو بأهل الذمة ؟ أو بأهل بغي آخرين ؟ . 
قال أبو محمد رحمه الله : اختلف الناس في هذا , فقالت طائفة : لا يجوز أن يستعان عليهم بحربي , ولا بذمي , ولا بمن يستحل قتالهم , مدبرين - وهذا قول الشافعي رضي الله عنه وقال أصحاب أبي حنيفة : لا بأس بأن يستعان عليهم بأهل الحرب , وبأهل الذمة , وبأمثالهم من أهل البغي , وقد ذكرنا هذا في " كتاب الجهاد " من قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم { إننا لا نستعين بمشرك } وهذا عموم مانع من أن يستعان به في ولاية , أو قتال , أو شيء من الأشياء , إلا ما صح الإجماع على جواز الاستعانة به فيه : كخدمة الدابة , أو الاستئجار , أو قضاء الحاجة , ونحو ذلك مما لا يخرجون فيه عن الصغار . 
والمشرك : اسم يقع على الذمي والحربي . 
قال أبو محمد رحمه الله : هذا عندنا - ما دام في أهل العدل منعة - فإن أشرفوا على الهلكة واضطروا ولم تكن لهم حيلة , فلا بأس بأن يلجئوا إلى أهل الحرب , وأن يمتنعوا بأهل الذمة , ما أيقنو أنهم في استنصارهم : لا يؤذون مسلما ولا ذميا - في دم أو مال أو حرمة مما لا يحل . 
برهان ذلك : قول الله تعالى { وقد فصل لكم ما حرم عليكم إلا ما اضطررتم إليه } وهذا عموم لكل من اضطر إليه , إلا ما منع منه نص , أو إجماع))اه
وقد جاء في فتوى لعلماء الأزهر ما نصه:
( واستعانة المسلمين بالكفار جائزة في الجهاد للضرورة كضعف المسلمين ولو كان العدو من بغاة المسلمين ) . وبمثل هذا أفتى مفتي مصر في وقته الشيخ حسن مأمون في6 جمادى الأولى عام1386 هـ كما في الفتاوى الإسلامية(34)

قلت(جمال البليدي):وهذا كلام قاطع على أن المسألة خلافية في حكم الإستعانة بالكفار لقتال البغاة فكيف بالبعثيين الذين لا يصح أن نسميهم بغاة مع عدم تكفيرهم إنما نكفر سياستهم التي يسيرون عليها؟!
وقد جاءت أدلة عامة من السنة على جواز الإستعانة بالكفار على كل محتل للأرض والبلد ومن هذه الأدلة ما جاء في كتب السير أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كتب كتاباً بين المسلمين وبين اليهود وادع فيه اليهود، وعاهدهم، واقرهم على دينهم و أموالهم، واشترط عليهم وشرط لهم، ومما جاء في الكتاب ( ... وأن بينهم النصر على من حارب أهل هـذه الصـحيفة ) . وجاء فيها ( ... وان بيـنهم النصر على من دهم يـثرب (سير ابن هشام 2/119 وما بعدها .
فشرط النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو التعاون مع اليهود في قتال من أراد إحتلال يثرب ولم يشترط كون هذا المحتل كافرا أم من أهل البغي .

----------


## معتمد

> ##
>  لكننا لم نسمعهم يفتون بضرورة مقاومة الاحتلال الامريكي للعراق
> ###



فتوى فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن جبرين ( حول أحداث العراق ) 

سؤال :

تعلمون حفظكم الله الخطر المحدق بإخواننا المسلمين في العراق ، حيث تحزبت أحزاب الصليب وتجمعت قوى الكفر مستهدفة إخواننا في العراق تحت ذرائع مختلفة يساندها في ذلك أولياؤهم من المنافقين ، فما واجبنا تجاه إخواننا المسلمين في العراق ؟ وفقكم الله لكل خير ونفع بكم المسلمين . 

الجواب :

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وبعد ، فإن الواجب أولاً على المسلمين تصحيح الإسلام، وتحقيق ما يدينون به من التوحيد والإخلاص لربهم سبحانه وتعالى ، والابتعاد عن الكفر والشرك والبدع والمعاصي والمحرمات حتى ينصرهم الله تعالى ويخذل من عاداهم ، قال تعالى (( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُدَافِعُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ خَوَّانٍ كَفُورٍ )) 

وثانياً عليهم أن يطلبو النصر من الله وينصروا دينه وكتابه وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى يتحقق لهم النصر الذي وعدهم ربهم في قوله (( إِنْ تَنْصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنْصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ )) وقوله (( وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلَّا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ )) وقوله (( وَأَنْتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ وَاللَّهُ مَعَكُمْ )) وقوله (( وَأَنْتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ )) وقوله تعالى (( إِنَّا لَنَنْصُرُ رُسُلَنَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْأَشْهَادُ )) . 

وثالثاً العلم بأن الذنوب سبب للخذلان ولتسليط الاعداء على المؤمنين ، كما قال تعالى (( وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ )) وقال تعالى (( أَوَلَمَّا أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَدْ أَصَبْتُمْ مِثْلَيْهَا قُلْتُمْ أَنَّى هَذَا قُلْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ )) ، وفي الحديث القدسي (( إذا عصاني من يعرفني سلطت عليه من لا يعرفني )) ، وفي الحديث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم (( إذا خفيت المعصية لم تضر إلا صاحبها ، وإذا ظهرت فلم تغير ضرت العامة )) . 

ونقول رابعاً لا شك أن الكفار بعضهم أولياء بعض ، وأنهم يتكالبون على المسلمين ويحاولون القضاء على الإسلام الذي ظهر أهله الأولون واستولوا على أغلب بقاع الارض فيجب على المسلمين في كل البلادالإسلامية  أن يقوموا لله مثنى وفرادى وان يصدوا بقدر استطاعتهم هؤلاء الكفار ومن ساندهم من المنافقين حتى تنقطع أطماعهم ويرجعوا على أدبارهم .. 

ولا يجوز لمسلم أن يقوم معهم على المسلمين ، ولا يمكنهم من الاحتلال والتملك لبقعة من بلاد الإسلام ، فقد نفاهم الخلفاء الراشدون عن بلاد الإسلام ،ولم يتركوا لهم فيها مغز قنطار ؟ فمن مكنهم أو شجعهم أو أعانهم على حرب المسلمين أو إحتلال بلاد المسلمين كالعراق أوغيرها فقد أعان على هدم الإسلام وتقريب الكفار ، ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم والله أعلم وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم . 



عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين
( توقيع ) 
( ختم الشيخ ) 
10/ 1 / 1424هـ 

http://www.dd-sunnah.net/forum/showth...E1%DA%D1%C7%DE

----------


## معتمد

الحركة السلفية في الكويت تحرم الاعتداء على العراق
«السلفية»: الحرب ضد العراق صليبية 


وزعت الحركة السلفية مساء امس بيانا اعتبر ان الحرب ضدالعراق «عدوانية وانتهاك لميثاق الامم المتحدة وحرمت الاعتداء عليه بأي شكل من أشكال المشاركة». 
وقال البيان ان الحركة السلفية اذ تؤكد رفضها الحرب العدوانية التي تقودها الولايات المتحدة على العراق متجاوزة بذلك ميثاق الامم المتحدة ومتحدية ارادة المجتمع الدولي بجميع منظماته التي اعلنت رفضها لهذه الحرب فانها تدعو منظمة دول المؤتمر الاسلامي و الجامعة العربية الى تفعيل قراراتها الرافضة للعدوان الامريكي الذي سيكون كارثة يذهب ضحيته العراق شعبا وارضا وبذل كل الجهد للحيلولة دون وقوعه. 
كما تدعو الحركة السلفية العالم الاسلامي حكومات وشعوبا الى الوقوف صفا واحدا لمواجهة الحملات العسكرية الصليبية الجديدة ومخططاتها الاستعمارية الرامية الى السيطرة على العالم الاسلامي وترتيب اوضاعه بما يحقق مصالحها والتحكم في ثرواته وفرض الثقافة الغربية وقيمها على المجتمعات الاسلامية تحت شعار مكافحة التطرف والارهاب لتصادر حق شعوبه كما في ارض فلسطين في الاستقلال ومقاومة الاحتلال ولتأمين وحماية امن اسرائيل وضمان تفوقها العسكري على حساب امن شعوب المنطقة وحقوقها المشروعة. 
كما تحذر الحركة السلفية جميع قوى المعارضة السياسية في العالم العربي من الانخداع بالوعود الاجنبية بتحقيق الحرية والديموقراطية على حساب استقلال اوطانها وسيادة بلدانها التي طالما كافحت شعوبها للحصول عليه ليحل الاستعمار من جديد محل الاستبداد. وان على الدول في العالم العربي والاسلامي فتح الطريق امام التعددية والحرية السياسية لتشارك الشعوب في حقها في اختيار حكوماتها عن طريق الانتخاب الحر وعدم مصادرة هذا الحق تحت اي ذريعة واحترام حقوق الانسان الشرعية. 
كما تؤكد الحركة السلفية ضرورة ووجوب مد يد المساعدة للشعب العراقي والوقوف معه في محنته وحرمة المشاركة في الاعتداء عليه بأي شكل من اشكال المشاركة. 
كما تحذر الحركة السلفية عامة المسلمين من الالتفات الى الفتاوى المشبوهة التي يوظفها الاستعمار في خدمته لتسويغ مثل هذه الحرب الصليبية الاستعمارية التي سيكون لها اكبر الاثر وأخطره على حاضر العالم الاسلامي ومستقبله. 

الوطن الكويتية 12/3/2003

----------


## معتمد

فتوى 
الشيرازي يجيز التعاون مع امريكا لاسقاط النظام العراقي

طهران ـ الوطن: دعا مرجع شيعي كبير مقيم في مدينة قم الدينية الايرانية المعارضة العراقية الى العمل الدؤوب والجاد وطبقا للموازين الشرعية لاجل انقاذ الشعب العراقي مما أسماه «المظالم الفادحة» التي يعانيها منذ عقود. 
واكد آية الله العظمى السيد صادق الحسيني الشيرازي في بيان لـ «الوطن» بطهران على توحيد الكلمة ورص الصفوف وصولا الى عراق مستقل وموحد على اسس التعددية والشورى والحرية المشروعة.

http://www.fnoor.com/fn0772.htm

وفتوى السيستاني التي نقلها عبدالمجيد الخوئي بعدم التعرض لقوات الاحتلال الاميركي


الخميس 03 أبريل 2003

ايلاف- تسلمت ايلاف نسخة عن البيان الصادر عن مكتب الامام مجيد الخوئي، تفيد بان الامام الخوئي وصل عصر اليوم الخميس الى مدينة النجف وهو على بعد كيلومتر واحد من مرقد الامام علي في تلك المنطقة. وأكد الخوئي في البيان على صحة الفتوى التي أصدرها أية الله علي الحسيني السيستاني والتي تحث الشعب العراقي على عدم الدخول في صراع مع أي جهة من الجهات وتطلب منهم اتخاذ الحيطة والحياد.
وأفاد الخوئي في البيان الذي استلمت ايلاف نسخة عنه ان قوات النظام تتمركز حاليا في مرقد الامام (ع) مشيرا الى ان قواته التي كانت متواجدة في بقية المراقد المشرفة قد استسلمت. أضاف الخوئي انه سيحاول الوصول الى المرجعيات الدينية وعلماء الدين في النجف بأسرع وقت ممكن من مساء اليوم بهدف "الحفاظ على ارواحهم والدفاع عنهم" .
والى نص البيان:

صرح مكتب السيد مجيد الخوئي فور الاتصال به عصر هذا اليوم ( 3/ 4 / 2003 ) مؤكدا انه يتواجد الآن في قلب مدينة النجف الاشرف وبالتحديد في شارع المدينة الذي يبعد حوالي كيلومترا واحدا عن مرقد الامام علي ( ع ) وقد ادّى فريضتي الظهر والعصر في مسجد الكوفة وصلاة الزيارة في مسجد السهلة واضاف سماحته قائلا: ان قوات النظام تتمركز حاليا في مرقد الامام ( ع ) فقط بعد ان استسلمت قواته التي كانت متواجدة في بقية المراقد المشرفة.
ويقوم حاليا بمحاولة الاتصال بالمرجعيات الدينية وعلماء الدين هناك وذلك للحفاظ على ارواحهم والدفاع عنهم ... وسوف يحاول الوصول اليهم بأسرع وقت ممكن مساء هذا اليوم. مضيفا ان قوات التحالف تنشر حاليا في مركز مدينة النجف .
واضاف مؤكدا ما تناقلته وكالات الانباء عن الفتوى الصادرة عن المرجع الاعلى آية الله العظمى السيد علي الحسيني السيستاني التي حثّ فيها الشعب العراقي على اتخاذ الحذر والحيطة والحياد وعدم الدخول في صراع مع ايّ جهة من الجهات.
مكتب السيد مجيد الخوئي
إيلاف
====

و مراسلات السيستاني مع بريمر للتامر على احتلال العراق
و نقول لك هات فتوى من السيستاني تعلن الجهاد ضد الاحتلال الاميركي للعراق





> ##
> 
>  او الاحتلال الصهيوني لفلسطين، وبعد بضع سنيين وبمجيء اخريين، قالوا لايجوز الاستعانة بالكافر على المسلم لاي سبب، فمن نتبع؟
> ###


هذه فتوى الشيخ بن باز للجهاد ضد اسرائيل

نص الفتوى :

لقد ثبت لدينا بشهادة العدول الثقات أن الانتفاضة الفلسطينية والقائمين بها من خواص المسلمين هناك وأن جهادهم إسلامي؛ لأنهم مظلومون من اليهود؛ ولأن الواجب عليهم الدفاع عن دينهم وأنفسهم وأهليهم وأولادهم وإخراج عدوهم من أرضهم بكل ما استطاعوا من قوة. 
وقد أخبرنا الثقات الذين خالطوهم في جهادهم وشاركوهم في ذلك عن حماسهم الإسلامي وحرصهم على تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية فيما بينهم، فالواجب على الدول الإسلامية وعلى بقية المسلمين تأييدهم ودعمهم ليتخلصوا من عدوهم وليرجعوا إلى بلادهم عملا بقول الله عز وجل: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ

. (http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/87#_ftn1)

======
لم يبق للأمة من مخرج شرعي إلا الجهاد ودعم صمود شعبنا المسلم

الشيخ سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي

نداء للمسلمين لنجدة إخوانهم في فلسطين

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم المرسلين أما بعد :
فإبراءً للذمة وأداءً للحق الواجب بخصوص ما يعانيه شعبنا المسلم المرابط في فلسطين المحتلة أذكّر بما يلي : أن جهاد إخواننا في فلسطين المحتلة هو جهاد عظيم في سبيل الله تعالى ، للدفاع عن مقدسات المسلمين و لرفع الظلم عن أنفسهم و لاسترداد أرضهم و أرض المسلمين ، يحتسبون فيه ما أصابهم من ألم أو هم أو نصب ، ولا أعلم اليوم جهادا في سبيل الله هو أفضل من الجهاد معهم لمن قدر عليه بمال أو نفس أو قول أو دعاء .
ولذا فإن نجدتهم حق واجب و نصرهم فرض لازم لجميع المسلمين بمقتضى نصوص الكتاب والسنة قال تعالى : { إِنَّما المؤمنون إخوة} وقال : {وَالْمُؤْمِنُو  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ ٌ} (التوبة:71) .وقال : {ومالكم لا تقاتلون في سبيل الله والمستضعفين من الرجال و النساء و الولدان } وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( المسلم أخو المسلم لا يظلمه ولا يخذله ولا يسلمه ) .
أذكِّر نفسي وجميع إخواني بعموم الآيات و الأحاديث في فضائل الجهاد والرباط والشهادة في سبيل الله تعالى . وهي معلومة و لله الحمد . و من ذلك فضل الجهاد بالمال فإنه من أعظم القربات وأفضل أنواع الجهاد كل حين ، فكيف و قد حيل بين المسلمين وبين الجهاد بأنفسهم في فلسطين ؟ ولعظم مكانة الجهاد بالمال قدمه الله تعالى في أكثر المواضع من القرآن الكريم على الجهاد بالنفس كقوله تعالى : {انْفِرُوا خِفَافاً وثِقَالاً وجَاهِدُوا بِأمْوالِكُم و أنْفُسِكُمْ في سَبِيْلِ الله} (التوبة:41) وقوله: {الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ} (التوبة:20) . وقال تعالى : {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى تِجَارَةٍ تُنْجِيكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ * تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ } (الصف: 10 -11 ) 
وقوله : { إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَرْتَابُوا وَجَاهَدُوا بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الصَّادِقُونَ } (الحجرات:15) . 
أن خذلانهم أو التهاون في مناصرتهم ورفع الظلم والاضطهاد عنهم ذنب عظيم وتضييع لفرصة كبيرة في تحطيم آمال الصهيونية ، وتعريض للمسلمين والعرب جميعا لخطر مُدْلَهِمْ، فإن لم يغتنم المسلمون اليوم الفرصة فسيندمون على فواتها إلى أمدٍ الله أعلم به ، وإن تغييب الأمة عن ذلك وإشغالها باللهو واللعب يبلغ درجة الإجرام في حقها وحق قضاياها.
أن التعاون على نصرتهم بكل أنواع النصرة الممكنة - مع كونه واجباً على المسلمين كما تقدم وكونه من الجهاد في سبيل الله - هو أيضا داخل دخولاً أوّلياً تحت قوله تعالى :
{وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الإثم وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ } (المائدة: من الآية2) . ولهذا فإن حض المسلمين على التبرع بسخاء لإخوانهم هو عمل صالح ( ومن دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله ) . وفي ذلك اقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين كان يحض أصحابه على الإنفاق في سبيل الله تعالى وتجهيز الجيوش كما حصل في غزوة تبوك في جيش العسرة المشهورة قصته في الصحيحين و غيرها وفي كتب السيرة.
أن إيصال المعونات المالية والمادية من سلاح وغيره إليهم داخل إن شاء الله تعالى في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (من جهز غازيا في سبيل الله فقد غزا ، ومن خلفه في أهله بخير فقد غزا ) . متفق عليه . ولذا فإن كفالة من يوجد من أسر المجاهدين ورعايتهم فيه هذا الفضل العظيم . بل وفي إيصال ذلك إليهم إنقاذ لأنفس مسلمة فليجتهد المسلمون في ذلك وليتسابقوا فيه.كما أن الاهتمام بإخواننا الفلسطينيين من سكان المخيمات في دول الجوار مهم للغاية فيجب على الدعاة إلى الله _ ونحن على أبواب الصيف – إعطاء ذلك حقه.
ينبغي في الإنفاق في سبيل الله أن يقدم الأهم بحسب ما بينته السنة ومن ذلك تقديم نفقة الجهاد في سبيل الله في هذا الموطن الواجب على نفقة حج التطوع وغيره من التطوعات كبناء المساجد و حفر الآبار لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد سئل أي العمل أفضل ؟ فقال : ( إيمان بالله ورسوله قيل ثم أي ؟قال: الجهاد في سبيل الله قيل ثم أي ؟ قال : حج مبرور ) . متفق عليه.
أبشِّر إخواني المسلمين في أرض فلسطين وغيرها بأن مع العسر يسراَ وأن النصر مع الصبر ، وأن موقف العدو الصهيوني اليوم هو أكثر ما يكون حرجأ وشدةً ، فقد انحصرت الخيارات أمامه في خيار واحد - هو الاستمرار في العنف والإبادة _ إن تراجع عنه فهو إقرار بالهزيمة وبداية للانقسام وإن استمر فيه فسيقع في الهاوية بإذن الله . ومن هنا لا يجوز إنقاذ موقفه بإيقاف الانتفاضة مهما كانت التضحيات.
وإن التطور النوعي في أساليب الجهاد - مثل اقتحام المستوطنات ومباغتة القواعد العسكرية وصناعة الأسلحة وتطويرها – وكذلك الدقة والإحكام وعمق الاختراق في العمليات الاستشهادية ليؤكد ذلك .
لا ينبغي أن تحول متابعة الأحداث اليومية بيننا وبين الاطلاع على حقيقة المجتمع الصهيوني من الداخل . إنه مجتمع يخيّم عليه الرعب ، وتسيطر عليه الشحناء ، وعند كل عملية استشهادية يزداد فقد الثقة بالمستقبل لديه ، ويتدهور اقتصاده باستمرار وقد وصل الحال إلى احتجاج طائفة من الجيش على السفاح شارون وحكومته وهو ما يعد سابقة خطيرة ، كما أنه يفقد التعاطف الخارجي عند كل عملية اجتياح ، ويستطيع أي مراقب أن يقول إنه يعيس عزلة عالمية لم يشهدها من قبل باستثناء الصهاينة في حكومة أمريكا الطاغية الظالمة، ، ومن هنا وجبت الثقة في نصر الله وحرمت محاولة إخراجه من عزلته وإنقاذه من مأزقه. 
كشفت الأحداث الأخيرة أن الذين يلهثون وراء سراب السلام مع هذا العدو منذ معسكر داود لم يجنوا سوى الخيبة والخسارة ، فها نحن أولاءِ نرى ماذا جنى جنود الأجهزة الأمنية للسلطة الذين طالما لاحقوا المجاهدين وترصدوا لهم ودلّوا عليهم جنود "يهود" بل قَتلوا أو سلَّموا بعضهم للعدو، فهل يعتبرون ويتوبون وهل يتعظ بهم الآخرون؟
وهنا نسجل تقديرنا وشكرنا لكتائب الأقصى وللشرفاء من منظمة التحرير الذين انحازوا إلى خيار المقاومة وشاركوا الإسلاميين شرف القتال ونرجو أن يكون ذلك مقدمة لتوحّد الشعب الفلسطيني بكل فصائله تحت راية الإسلام والجهاد وإقامة الحكم الإسلامي على أرضه المباركة .
إن التطبيع مع عدو طبيعته الغدر والخيانة والتملّص والمماطلة – كما يشهد بذلك كتاب الله وسلوكه التاريخي الثابت – هو قبض للريح وجمع بين المتناقضات ، و فوق كونه خطراً عظيماً على العقيدة والمقدسات والقيم والأخلاق والاقتصاد والثقافة ، ولشدة وضوح ذلك ومنافاته للبدهيات والضروريات رفضته الشعوب التي ابتليت به منذ موافقة حكوماتها عليه وهي الآن أشد له رفضاً ، فما جدوى أن تبتدئ الشعوب الأخرى من حيث بدأت ، ومن هنا لم يبق للأمة من مخرج – واقعاً – إلا ما هو المخرج شرعاً وهو الجهاد ودعم صمود شعبنا المسلم واستمرار انتفاضته ، وإذا كان هنالك مجتمعات تُعَـبِّر عن شعورها بالتظاهر الصاخب فإن مجتمعات أخرى يجب أن تُعَـبِّر عنه بالبذل السخي والإنفاق المستمر.
إن ما قررناه آنفاً لا يعني إغلاق أبواب السياسة الشرعية والدبلوماسية الحكيمة لتحقيق مصلحة الأمة ومساندة الجهاد ، أو التهيئة لـه والتربص بالعدو .. ومن هنا أجازت الشريعة المطهرة مهادنة العدو ومناورته على سبيل السياسة الشرعية ولتحقيق المصلحة الشرعية ، ومنها إظهار تعنّته وإحراج موقفه وكشف حقيقته لكن دون أن يترتب على ذلك موالاته وترك عداوته ، أو الإقرار لـه بشيء من الحقوق الثابتة التي لا يملك المسلمون – ولو أجمعوا – التنازل عنها ، لأن الله هو الذي أنـزلها وفرضها كما أنـزل وفرض معاداة الكافرين ومجاهدة المعتدين ومن ذلك كون أرض فلسطين كلها وقفاً إسلامياً لا يملك غير المسلمين شيئاً منه إلا بعقد ذمة . وكون أملاك اللاجئين حقاً شرعياً متوارثاً لأبنائهم إلى يوم القيامة لا يجوز لغيرهم – كائناً من كان – أن يتصرف فيه بشيء ، ولا يحق له أن يتنازل عنه .
ختاماً : بكل عزم في الطلب ورجاء في الاستجابة نهيب بإخواننا المسلمين أن يسارعوا لنجدة شعبنا الصابر في الأرض المقدسة ، ونذكّر من جاهدوا بأموالهم عند بداية الانتفاضة المباركة أن الحاجة الآن أشد والحال أشق ، ونذكّر من لم يفعل ذلك أن يستدرك ويسابق في هذه التجارة الرابحة . وسوف يعوضكم الله بإذنه عما تنفقون راحة في الضمير وبركة في الرزق ونوراً في القلب ، وما عند الله خير وأبقى . {وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله هو خيراً وأعظم أجراً } وإن مما يعين المسلم على الالتـزام ويضاعف لـه الأجر بإذن الله أن يخصص نسبة ثابتة من الراتب - أو غيره - يقدمها شهرياً ويحث أقرباءه وأصدقاءه على ذلك .
نسأل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم الذي لـه الخلق والأمر وبيده الملك وإليه يرجع الأمر كله أن ينصر المستضعفين من المسلمين في كل مكان وأن يقر أعيننا بعزة دينه وعلو كلمته وخذلان أعدائه من أهل الكتاب والمنافقين والمفسدين في الأرض إنه على كل شيء قدير ،،، 
كتبه :سفر بن عبدالرحمن الحوالي
21/1/1423هـ

http://www.palestine-info.info/arabi...aralhawale.htm

ملف روابط بعض مواضيع اليهود اسرائيل امريكا

http://www.dd-sunnah.net/forum/showthread.php?t=54473

ملف بعض المواضيع التي تناولت تحالف الرافضة مع اليهود والنصارى

http://www.dd-sunnah.net/forum/showthread.php?t=39861


ايران مشايخ الشيعة علماء السلطان بل السلطان نفسه و خيانتهم
صور

http://www.dd-sunnah.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1434467

استعانة الخميني بالكفار الخميني في فرنسا / السيستاني

http://www.dd-sunnah.net/forum/showthread.php?t=139021


نريد فتوى من السيستاني و خامنئي للجهاد ضد اسرائيل

ملف رجال الدين الشيعة من الجهاد ضد اليهود وأمريكا

http://www.dd-sunnah.net/forum/showthread.php?t=54347

----------


## معتمد

حقيقة حزب البعث وتكوينه

د. طه جابر العلواني*


"حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي" حزب ولد عام (1943م)، وقد يكون هذا الحزب هو الحزب الوحيد الذي ولد مجزءًا غير كامل الخلقة، ولدت نصفه الأول فئة متعلمة من مدرسي المدارس الثانوية في العاصمة السورية دمشق، وفي ثانوية محددة كانت تعرف في سنوات الحرب العالمية الثانية بـ "ثانوية التجهيز الأولى" ثم سميت بـ "ثانوية جودت الهاشمي"[i] ولا ندري ما أسمها الآن. وكان هناك اتصال وتجاوب بين طلاب هذه الثانوية وطلاب ثانوية دمشقية أخرى هي "ثانوية عنبر" [ii].
كان هناك أستاذ ثانوي هو – زكي الارسوزي – من أبناء لواء "الاسكندرون" قاد حركة مقاومة طلابية ضد تتريك اللواء المذكور. بعد أن درس الفلسفة في فرنسا. وتخرج فيها، واتصل بما كان الفكر الفرنسي يموج به في تلك المرحلة من أفكار، وقد انطلق بعد عودته إلى لواء "الأسكندرون" يدعو إلى "البعث العربي" الذي اعتبره الحل الوحيد لتحرر "لواء الأسكندرون" من احتلال فرنسا ومن دعاة التتريك في وقت واحد. ولم يلبث الارسوزي إلا قليلاً حتى صار أقرب ما يكون إلى مرتبة الزعامة الثقافية والسياسية في "اللواء السليب" كما كان يطلق عليه في أدبياته. وقد اضطر لمغادرته بعد أن الحق رسمياً بتركيا الجديدة. وغادره معه مجموعة من طلابه من أبناء اللواء المذكور إلى دمشق. وقد قدم الارسوزي نموذجاً من العمل السياسي لا عهد لدمشق به، فمن حيث الفكر كان فكره ثورياً فجرته عمليات الكفاح المتنوع لإبقاء لواءه جزءاً من سوريا لا من تركيا، والمحافظة على هويته العربية، وأكسبت قضية الاسكندرون فكره طابعاً عملياً متحركاً لم يكن متوافراً لمفكري ثانويات دمشق أمثال عفلق والبيطار. وكانت الفواصل في ذهن الارسوزي بين فكر الزعامات التقليدية وفكرة البعث العربي الذي يتخيله ويريده واضحة. فقد عاصر الرجل اليسار الفرنسي وتتلمذ على بعض رموزه وحاول توظيف جوانب من الفكر اليساري الفرنسي في التركيبة البعثية القومية بنجاح أغرى شباب ذلك الجيل ولفت أنظارهم إليه، فقد حول حصيلته الفكرية إلى إيديولوجية مثالية يمكن للمتعلمين الباحثين عن عقيدة للعمل والتنظيم تفصلهم عن مجموعات الشيوعيين والإسلاميين والزعامات التقليدية معاً أن تتبناها فانتشرت مدرسته الفكرية واشتهرت عام (1950) في أوساط الطلاب الذين وجدوا فيه مصدر الإيديولوجيا والزعامة وأساليب العمل القومي المنظم[iii]. فاكتشفت الزعامات التقليدية الشامية والمدرسون الذين لم يكونوا قبل الارسوزي يواجهون منافسين لهم وزن مهم بهذا المستوى فبدأت عمليات تحجيمه ومحاصرته من هؤلاء جميعاً. فكل هؤلاء قد رأوا في هذا الغريب الطارئ على البيئة الدمشقية السياسية تهديداً.
أما ميشيل عفلق وصلاح البيطار فقد كان لهما أسلوبهما الخاص في تحجيمه بعد احتواءه ثم استهلاكه فكرياً. فقد دعى الرجلان الارسوزي للتعاون مع النواة التي شكلاها أو كانا يهيئان لتشكيلها "البعث العربي" وهي النواة التي حاولا أن يقنعاه بأنها انعكاس لأفكاره، وتعبير عن فلسفة التوافق معه، لكن الأمر لم ينطل على الارسوزي فبعد لقاءات محدودة معهما خرج ليتهم عفلق والبيطار بالتواطؤ مع المخابرات الفرنسية للإجهاز على حركته الناشئة، ورأى في شخصية عفلق وجهوده تحالفاً مع المخابرات الفرنسية لإجهاض حركة "البعث العربي" باسم "البعث العربي" كما كان له مثل ذلك الرأي في الزعامات التقليدية التي خضعت لمساومات المحتل الفرنسي وقبلت التعاون معه لإجهاض ثورات الشعب!! ومحاولاته لتحقيق التحرر الحقيقي، وراح الارسوزي يعقد الحلقات في بيته وفي المقاهي وفي الفصول التي يدرس فيها للتنديد بالزعامات التقليدية وبعفلق والبيطار واتهامهم - جميعاً – بالتواطؤ المكشوف مع قوى الاحتلال الفرنسي لإجهاض ثورات الشعب[iv]، وقد كان رد فعل عفلق ضد الارسوزي عجيباً حيث تبنى عفلق أفكار الارسوزي في "البعث العربي" وانتحلها على أنها أفكاره، وصار يعبر عنها بلغته وطريقته، ويعتبرها "الإيديولوجيا القومية" التي ابتعث عفلق للتبشير بها والدعوة إليها. وحين نتابع المعارك الفكرية قديماً وحديثاً، ونحاول رصد أسلحة معارك "الكلمة والمعتقد"[v] لا نرى سلاحاً أشد فتكاً بالأفكار من تبنيها بعد تفريغها من محتواها، و جعلها مجرد شعار لا مضمون له. وإذا بحثت عن المضمون من خلال الشعار أو شرحه قيل لك: إنه شعار ذو حرمة وقدسية لا نسمح لأحد بتحليله أو تفكيكه حتى إذا كان من أولئك الملتزمين به، لأن "تحليل" الشعار يفقده قدسيته، ويزيل عنه حرمته[vi]. لأن عفلق يدرك أنه لو تم تحليل تلك الشعارات لبرزت الأفكار الكامنة فيها، والمرموز إليها بها، فيفقد عفلق صفة "الإبداع".
وهكذا كان عفلق والبيطار قد استوليا على فكر الارسوزي الذي أمد مجموعتهما بالأيديولوجيا وإمكانات الزعامة، وأجندة العمل القومي المنظم بحيث كان يتوقع أو يفترض أن ينطلق الحزب بين الجماهير ويبدأ مرحلة التفاعل مع قضايا الشعب والالتحام به، ولكنه بدل ذلك قد دخل - بشكل ملفت للنظر - عزلة لم يكن سهلاً عليه مغادرتها والخروج منها لولا أن الحظ السيئ للأمة العربية وافاهما بانتصار آخر، حيث انضم إلى فئتهما المعزولة تجمع آخر إقليمي كان يحمل عنوان "الحزب العربي الاشتراكي" وهو حزب حموي النشأة والانتشار كان يتزعمه أكرم الحوراني. وكان أهم أهداف ذلك الحزب هو مقاومة من سموهم بالإقطاعيين في حماة. والوصول إلى الحكم بأية وسيلة متاحة، ولذلك كان الحوراني يركز على وسيلتين أساسيتين عنده هما: العمل على تحريض الفلاحين ضد ملاك الأراضي، ومحاولة الوصول إلى عناصر عسكرية يمكن التأثير عليها، وتحويلها إلى أدوات في اللعبة السياسية[vii]. وباتحاد مجموعة الحوراني مع مجموعة عفلق والبيطار ولد النصف الثاني من الحزب ليصبح "حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي" يقوده الثلاثي عفلق والبيطار والحوراني[viii] بكل ما يحمل ذلك الثلاثي العجيب من عقد ومركبات نقص ومطامع وأهداف وعلاقات مشبوهة وغير مشبوهة.
لعل معرفة هذه الولادة العجيبة للحزب تثير أكثر من علامة استفهام!! وتنبه بشدة إلى ذلك المناخ الفكري والسياسي المضطرب. فقد ولد في سنوات الحرب العالمية الثانية وفي ظل احتلال الجيوش البريطانية، وبقايا القوات الفرنسية لقلب العالم العربي، وعلى أيدي قادة تحيط بهم الشبهات من كل جانب، ولا يخفى عجزهم الفكري والجهادي على متابع لتلك الفترة الدقيقة الحرجة من تاريخ سوريا ولبنان والمنطقة. إضافة إلى أن المرحلة كانت مرحلة ارهاصات سبقت بقيام إسرائيل وولادتها- التي لم يكن يخفى على قادة النظام العالمي– آنذاك – ضرورة تهيئة المنطقة لاستقبال ذلك الوليد الطارئ وتبنيه، وضمه إلى "أسرة حاضنة" هي "أسرة الشرق الأوسط الجديد أو الكبير".
وإذا كانت تركيبة القيادة بالشكل الذي وصفنا فإن تركيبة الحزب – كلها – لا تقل عنها عجباً في إثارة الشكوك والتساؤلات عن تلك القيادة الثلاثية، فقد ضم "حزب البعث" في صفوفه الأولى غالبية من أبناء الأرياف الذين انتقلوا من القرى والأرياف إلى مراكز المحافظات التي تتوافر فيها المدارس الثانوية لمواصلة الدراسة، وكانت الخلايا الأولى للحزب تستقطب أبناء طوائف معينة "فاللوائيون" أو أبناء "لواء الاسكندرون" الذين استطاع عفلق أن يستقطبهم حوله - بعد محاصرة الارسوزي - وهم من اتباع الارسوزي سابقاً، كانوا ينتمون إلى الطائفة "العلوية" فصار هؤلاء دعاة للحزب بين أبناء طائفتهم من شباب جبال العلويين ليجندوا دعاة آخرين للحزب من أبناء ثانويات اللاذقية والساحل. 
وكان لعفلق صلات عائلية بحكم انتمائه إلى عائلة نصرانية تسكن حي "الميدان" في "دمشق" وتتعامل مع الجنوب – أي حوران وجبل العرب "الدروز" – ولها صداقات مع بعض الأسر الدرزية سرعان ما وظفها للوصول إلى طلاب الثانويات الدروز في دمشق والسويداء مركز محافظة جبل العرب، وقد تحددت بنية الحزب منذ البداية بطبيعة البنى الاجتماعية التي انحدرت منها تلك العناصر الحزبية الأولى: فكانت بنية ريفية من نوعية أنصاف المتعلمين من طلاب بالدرجة الأولى ثم أساتذة وموظفين. ومن جذور طائفية محددة؛ تأتي بالدرجة الأولى منها الجذور العلوية، ثم الدرزية، فالإسماعيلية، فالمسيحية. وقد ترتب على ذلك أمور كثيرة[ix].

مصادر فكر حزب البعث:

مصادر فكر "حزب البعث" محدودة جداً، ولذلك فإن البعثي الذي يريد أن يحمل صفة "مثقف" لابد له من تجاوز ثقافة الحزب ومصادرها والبحث عن الزاد الفكري والثقافي في مجالات أخرى خارج مصادر فكر الحزب وثقافته؛ إذ أن مصادر فكر الحزب وثقافته الرسمية لا تتجاوز:
1- مجموعة أحاديث وكلمات مرتجلة بدون إعداد مسبق يلقيها عفلق، أهمها ما كان قد ألقاه خلال السنوات الأولى لتأسيس الحزب على شباب "الطلائع الأولى للبعث" وهي التي حولها الحزب إلى كتب تحمل عناوين جذابة إضافة إلى اسم المؤلف مصدراً بلقب "القائد المؤسس".
2- مجموعة مقالات عفلق والبيطار الافتتاحية السياسية لجريدة الحزب في الفترة التي سبقت انقلاب حسني الزعيم عام 1949، وكانت تلك المقالات مكرسة لتوجيه النقد السياسي الساذج لمظاهر الحكم الوطني الذي أعقب جلاء الفرنسيين عام 1946.
3- منشورات الحزب ضد الحكومات السورية المتعاقبة بعد الجلاء، وكلها من إعداد عفلق، والبيطار ويساعدهما بعض شباب الحزب.
4- مجموعة مقالات مترجمة في الفلسفة والأدب والسياسة لبعض المفكرين الفرنسيين اليمينيين واليساريين.
5- بعض كتب حررها بعض كتاب الحزب الذين كانوا مرضياً عنهم من عفلق في تلك المرحلة، منها كتابات منيف الرزاز وعبد الله عبد الدايم.
ولذلك كانت قيادة الحزب تكثر من إحالة الأعضاء على تراث لا ترى بأساً به لسد ذلك الفراغ. وكان بعض الأعضاء يحاولون البحث عن زاد ثقافي بأنفسهم، فقد يقبل بعضهم على الدراسات الماركسية أو الدراسات التي تناولت قضايا العرب قبل الثورة العربية في (9 شعبان) وما بعدها. ولذلك كان من الصعب أن يقال: إن الحزب قدم لأعضائه ومناصريه دليل عمل فكري واضح أو غامض"[x]. ومع كثرة أحاديث البعثيين عن الثقافة لكن الحزب كان بدون ثقافة[xi]. والذين يسمون بـ "مثقفي الحزب" ليسوا أكثر من مجموعة من حملة الشهادات، (وللحزب طريقته الخاصة في تزويد بعض أعضائه بالشهادات والرتب). ومنذ أن ولد الحزب وحتى اليوم لم يستطع الحزب أن يقدم نفسه على أنه صاحب مدرسة فكرية، كما لم يستطع أن يقدم برنامجاً عقائدياً واضحاً. فالحزب في نظر عفلق مهمته أن يشق الدرب لا أن يعبده لسالكيه، فالمهم أن تعلن أهدافاً تحسن اختيارها وتنادي بها، وتحولها إلى شعارات يسهل على الجماهير حفظها وترديدها والمناداة بها مثل "أمة عربية واحدة ذات رسالة خالدة" "الطليعة" "البعث" "الأصالة" "قدر الأمة" "الموضوعية" "المرحلة التاريخية" "اللحظة التاريخية" "الوحدة" "الحرية" "الاشتراكية" "المؤامرات الاستعمارية" "العوامل السلبية" "الثورة" "إجهاض الثورة" "العنف الثوري" "الطهر الثوري" العهر الثوري" وتأخذ خطابات وأحاديث عفلق وتلامذته توكيدات على كل ما يطرحه الحزب وكأنها أركان إيمانية متلازمة "فلا بد من الوحدة ولا بد من الحرية ولا بد من الاشتراكية" وكل هذه "اللابدات" غير قابلة للتعليل ولا للتحليل ولا للمناقشة ولا للتقديم ولا للتأخير، فالحديث عن هذه العلاقات محرم[xii]، وجيلنا لا يزال يتذكر اختلافات الحزب مع عبد الناصر على تقديم الحرية على الوحدة أو العكس في الشعارات المطروحة.
أما الإحالات فقد أبدع القائد المؤسس فيها، وحين نقرأ أدبيات الحزب وخاصة ما كتبه عفلق نجد أن في ذهن الرجل نموذجين مثاليين. النموذج الأول: هو صورة المجتمع الغربي "الفرنسي خاصة"، والنموذج الثاني هو: نموذج العربي الجاهلي ذي العرق النقي والخيال الخصب والشعر والفروسية. ولأنه لا يستطيع التصريح بهذا النموذج المركب العجيب الذي يجمع بين جاهلية العربي الجاهلي، والنموذج الفرنسي المتقدم بقدرة خيالية عجيبة فانه كان يفضل اختزال الأفكار إلى شعارات وعبارات خطابية يرفض البحث في معانيها. ولا يسمح لأحد بتحليلها أو مناقشتها حتى لو كان من قادة الحزب.
إنه يصر على ترديد كلمة "البعث العربي" تاركاً لكل أحد أن يفهم منها ما يشاء وما يريد، إذ يكفي عنده أن يردد كلمة كهذه تستدعي جملة كبيرة من الإيحاءات لا حصر لها تمتد فيما بين الدنيا والآخرة، ولكن ما الذي يريده القائد المؤسس؟ هل هو بعث الماضي العربي أو التاريخ العربي؟ وما الذي يراد له أن يبعث منه أهو الجاهلية – التي يصفها بالنقاء العرقي – أم الإسلام أم شيء آخر يؤلفه من بينهما؟ أم ماذا؟ هذا ما يطوي عفلق عليه جوانحه، لأنه في نظره أكبر من أن تحتمله العقول التي لا تحمل عبقرية مثل عبقريته.
وهكذا شأنه مع سائر الشعارات والمصطلحات التي تم طرحها: غموض وإبهام، مع طنين ورنين، واحتمالات لا تنتهي، وأما إصراره على عدم تحديدها فذلك لأن القائد المؤسس يدرك أن فهم الأطروحات والشعارات يقود إلى البحث عن أصولها وجذورها، ويحمل على المطالبة بالتدليل عليها، وقد يؤدي إلى رفضها، وطلب البدائل عنها. وفيلسوف الحزب لا وقت لديه لهذا الصداع فليطرح ما يشاء، وليخف وراء ذلك من المعاني ما يريد، ثم يستأثر – وحده – بتحديد المراد إذا شاء ووقت ما يشاء، لأن المعاني – كل المعاني – في بطن القائد المؤسس. ولا زال جيلنا يذكر أن الرئيس الراحل عبد الناصر بعد لقاءاته بعفلق في محادثات الوحدة خرج يقول للناس في خطبة معلنة "الأستاذ بتاعهم ما اقدرتش أفهم منه غير يعني يعني يعني، كل كلمة يقولها يردد بعدها يعني يعني يعني وبعدين ما تفهمش يعني أيه"!!.
وقد كان عفلق حين تبنى دعوات عبد الناصر وأيد سياساته يستهدف ركوب الموجة لتحقيق وحدة مستعجلة، يمكن فكها في أقل من الوقت السريع الذي أبرمت فيه، كما أنه كان يظن أنه سيكون قادراً على التأثير في عبد الناصر بذات المستوى الذي أثر فيه على الضباط السوريين، وبذلك يجير عبد الناصر وشعبيته ومكانته، وما كان له من أمجاد في تلك المرحلة لصالح ذاته وحزبه. ولما رأى من عبد الناصر غير ما كان يتوهم سرعان ما نبه الخلايا النائمة للحزب الذي كان قد وافق على حله، نبه تلك الخلايا إلى خيبة أمله في عبد الناصر وضرورة النهوض بالحزب من جديد، والتخلي عن عبد الناصر. وإذا بعفلق يضحي بالوحدة وينضم ومن كان معه من عسكريين ومدنيين إلى خصوم لها، يتآمرون لفكها حتى حققوا الانفصال.
ذلك مفهوم هذا الحزب وبناؤه التاريخي، والمصادر الساذجة لفكره، أما فلسفته ومذهبيته إن جاز أن نطلق عليها فلسفة ومذهبية فتتلخص فيما يلي:

فلسفة "حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي" ومذهبيته: 

يقول ليونارد بايندر[xiii]: "يمثل عرض عفلق للفكرة القومية من منظوره البعثي خليطاً من الفلسفات الغربية الشائعة، فهو يأخذ من هيردر[xiv] مقولته: "أن لكل أمة رسالة خاصة بها، عليها أن تؤديها، وأن في وسع كل أمة أن تسهم عن طريق هذه الرسالة في تحقيق الانسجام العالمي"، ويضمَّن عفلق عرضه – أيضاً - تأكيد هيجل على التاريخ وعلى الوجود القومي فيه، لكنه يستعيض عن جدل هيجل المنطقي، بمفهوم "الحلقة التاريخية" في الصعود والهبوط. وتظهر في كتابات عفلق– أيضاً - نظرية ماركس في الصراع الطبقي، كما يضمنها تأكيداً كبيراً على الأساس الاقتصادي للسياسة، ولكنه يرفض "الحتمية" التي تبناها ماركس، كما يرفض "التفسير المادي" رفضاً كاملاً. وكانت الاشتراكية التي تبناها عفلق جزءاً من فكرته القومية البعثية. تماماً كما كانت صهيونية بورسوف جزءاً من اشتراكيته، وأخيراً نجد في كتاباته شيئاً من "المذهب الحيوي" الذي نادى به برجسون"[xv].
ويشرح بايندر كيف قام عفلق بانتقاء وتلفيق مركب مذهبيته من هؤلاء الأربعة: فيقول: "ومن المفيد إلقاء بعض الضوء على نظرية عفلق القومية البعثية ما دام بصياغته هذه يكاد يخلو من المعنى (على حد تعبير الكاتب)، وقد أخذ من هيجل مذهبه بعد تطويره. فالمذهب الجدلي عند هيجل فحواه: أن الحياة العقلية منفصلة تمام الانفصال عن التاريخ الواقعي، ولذلك استعاض عنه بمفهوم "الحلقة التاريخية في الصعود والهبوط" وهذا المفهوم يمثل رؤية عفلق للتاريخ العربي وتمثيله بحلقات يبلغ فيها أوج مجده ثم ما يلبث أن يتردى إلى الحضيض، والمعيار لديه في هذا الارتفاع والانخفاض، هو نقاء العنصر باعتباره المقياس الوحيد، ويلعب تفسيره هذا للتاريخ دوراً أساسياً في نظريته القوميّة البعثّية، ولذلك عارض التفسير المادي للتاريخ.
وبتلك التعبيرات والنظريات الملفقة المزيج عن "القومية العربية البعثية" استطاع عفلق أن يصوغ مذهبية الحزب بعد أن انتقى من تلك الأفكار انتقاءًا بحيث لواها كي تلتئم في نسيج واحد للتعبير عما أراده، فلقد لفق وطرح تصورات وحذف أخرى وحوّر وحرّف فيما حذف وفيما أخذ، نعم إنه فعل، ولكن في مثل هذا المجال، وهو مجال فلسفي هل يحق للفيلسوف أن يعرَّف الشيء أو الحدث كما يريد أو يتصور؟ جواب عفلق: نعم، ولذلك تبنى عفلق هذه الفكرة وهي:"أن الفكر يتصلب فيعند، ومن يعند ينتهي إلى أن يلوي الأشيـاء، وفقـاً لفكرته بدلاً من تنظيم فكره وفقـاً للأشيـاء"[xvi]، ولذلك فإن القائد المؤسس قد لوى عنق الفكر القومي كله ثم الفكر الإسلامي كله ليقدم لمن يغتر بفكره من أنصاف المتعلمين تلك الخلطة العجيبة المتنافرة من الأفكار. 

حتمية الانتماء إلى البعث:

تتلخص رؤية عفلق في النظرية القومية البعثية أن مرحلة الانحطاط التي عاشها العرب في عصر تأسيس الحزب ولا يزالون يعيشونها في الوقت الراهن جعلت كثيراً منهم لا يفهمون حقيقة أنفسهم ولا حقيقة قوميتهم ولا يدركون في الحقيقة هويتهم، فصاروا غير مدركين أنه ليس أمامهم مجال لاختيار أن يكونوا غير بعثيين، لأن القومية العربية البعثية موجودة فيهم من غير أن يكون للإنسان العربي دخل في تقبّله الإيجابي والاختياري لها[xvii]،لأنها يعني "القومية العربية البعثية" شبيهة باسمه أو صورته، فهي جزء ثابت وفطري في ماهيته نابت فيه حتى قبل مولده، وكما أن من العبث أن يضيع الإنسان حياته في التألم، لأنه لم يولد في أسرة غير أسرته، أو يحمل صورة غير صورته، فإن من العبث أن يحاول تحرير نفسه مما يربطه بأمته أو يشده إليها، ويكرر القائد المؤسس هذا المعنى في أكثر من كتيب من كتاباته[xviii].

----------


## معتمد

رفض عفلق التحليل واعتماد الرؤية:
ومن هذه الرؤية يعتقد أن مسألة القوميّة البعثيّة لا تحتاج إلى تحليل مقوَّماتها أو عناصرها، فهي بديهيّة أوليّة لا تحتاج إلى برهان، فكأنها من البديهيات أو مسلمات ما قبل المنهج، وهو في هذا يأخذ عن برجسون قوله: "إن التحليل إنما هو تفكيك للأشياء إلى عناصر ثابتة، غير أنه تفكيك لن يفضي إلا إلى عالم مجرد أجوف"[xix]. ويصف عفلق "التحليل" بأنه يعري الأمور من لحمها ودمها، ويقود إلى عدم الدقة، وإظهار المتناقضات بمظهر المتشابهات، وتحويل الحقائق إلى مجرد كلمات[xx]، فكلاهما هنا عفلق وبرجسون يرفضان الاستقراء والاستنباط ويعتمدان "الرؤية" لأن الرؤية- في نظرهما - تنفذ إلى الأشياء دون وسيط، وما هو أوّلى لا يحتاج إلى برهان، خلافاً لما هو نظري أو كسبي – عند عفلق – أما الأولى فهو نقطة البداية لأي برهان[xxi]، وعندما يرفض عفلق "التحليل" فإنه من الجهة الأخرى يتمسك بـ "الأيديولوجية"  .

الحزب هو الأمة:
يقول عفلق: "الأمة ليست مجموعة عدديّة وإنما هي أيديولوجيّة تتجسدّ في تلك المجموعة أو جزء منها[xxii]، والجزء المقصود من المجموعة هو طلائع الأمة العربية أي "الحزب" الذي يقع على عاتقه عبء تعبئة الأمة وراء الفكرة القومية البعثية وقيادتها في أداء رسالتها الخالدة. وهنا يصبح الحزب هو الأمة، ودور الأمة لا يعدو أن يكون في جعلها تنكبّ على متابعة فكر الحزب صماً وعمياناً في حالة تقليد ومتابعة لا تبالي إذا كانت تلك المتابعة تحدث للأمة قناعة بذلك الفكر أو لا تحدث.
ويعلق ليونارد على ذلك بقوله: "ليس من العسير أن يكون وراء هذا الرأي إيمان بالجماعية الصارمة ونزعة سلطوية ترغم الناس على الحرية!! أو تجبرهم على إدراك مصائرهم الصحيحة مهما كانت معتقداتهم الواعية، فالمشكلة في رأيه مثل كل شيء حملُ العربيّ على الإحساس بطبيعته الأصلية، فهو يفترض القبول على أساس الإيمان"[xxiii].
إن عفلق وضع تصوراً جديداً للفكرة القومية البعثية ينسجم والمذهب القومي الخاص بالبعثيين الذي صاغه باقتباساته المشار إليها، والواقع أنه توخى بذلك نقطتين مهمتين في العقيدة البعثية هما:
- إعادة صياغة فكرة القومية العربية البعثية لتكون إطار مناسباً للمذهبية وخصوصياتها، ولفصل البعثيين عن بقية الفصائل القومية، فلا تنطبق عليها انتقادات المسألة القومية بعامة، فهي مختلفة عن القومية الغربية في شقيها الماركسي والتقليدي من ناحية، وغلق الباب أمام تحليل القوميين العرب الذين وصفهم عفلق بالرجعيين الذين يقحمون الدين عنصراً أو مقّوماً من مقومات هذه القومية.
- وأكد أن الطليعة هي وحدها التي تعي قوميَّتها في مرحلة الانحطاط، وتستوعب قيمها، وقد ألهمت الإيمان بدور قوميتها إلهاماً، فهي تتولى قيادة ثورة البعث، وثورة البعث هي إجراء البذل الفطري والخلقي.


البعثيون وتبديل القيم العربية:
ولقد أجاب عفلق على سؤال عن ماهية البعث وأهدافه فقال: "إن الهدف هو تبديل القيم الاجتماعية للعرب، لذا فإنه هدف بعيد المدى، إذ أن الثورة يجب أن تتناول طريقة الناس في التفكير"[xxiv] إضافة إلى الأفكار ذاتها.

الطلائع والقسوة والاستبداد:
لذلك فالطليعة من حقها أن تتحدث باسم المجموع، ولكي تقوم بدورها فإن على هذه الطلائع أن تحتفظ بحبها للجميع[xxv]، وإذا قدر لها أن تقسو في معاملتها على الآخرين، فإنما تفعل ذلك رغبة منها في إعادتهم إلى أنفسهم، وعندما يقسو الآخرون عليها فإن هذا يعني أن هؤلاء ينكرون أنفسهم وينكرون ذاتهم، فإرادتهم الحقيقية مع هذه الطلائع وإن كانت خفية وكامنة، وإن ظهروا بمظهر الذين يعملون ضدها. إذن فإن هذه القسوة على الآخرين إنما هي من أجلهم فهي تحتفظ بحبها للجميع، وبذلك شرع عفلق للقسوة والاضطهاد واعتبر الطغيان مشروعاً للطلائع، لها الحق أن تمارسه على الأمة وفي مصلحتها، وذلك قد يفسر ظاهرة استخدام الفنانين والأدباء، شعراء وكتاباً، محامين وأطباء وطلبة، ومعظم مثقفي الحزب، للتنويه بالقسوة والاضطهاد والإشادة بهذا الحق، حق القسوة، بهدوء ولذة، ومن لم يستطع منهم الممارسة فليمتع نفسه بالفرجة على الضحايا. أما القسوة إذا صدرت عن غير الطلائع فهي وحشية وإرهاب حزبيّ يفعله قوم هم أعداء أنفسهم قبل أن يكونوا أعداء تلك الطلائع. وتلقى قضية الطلائع في عقيدة القائد المؤسس عفلق اهتماماً خاصاً، وخير ضمان لتقويتها - في نظره - هو الاحتفاظ بنقائها وصفائها وذلك برعايتها منذ عهد الطفولة وهي ما تزال بذوراً لم تلوثها البيئة الاجتماعية؛ خاصةً وأن الهدف البعيد الذي يتوخاه الحزب هو تبديل قيم العرب الاجتماعية وتغيير طريقتهم في التفكير، وإبدال أفكارهم بغيرها، بحيث تنتهي بإحلال أفكار الحزب محلها، ولذلك فإن التوجيه العقائدي ينبغي أن يتركز في الطفولة المبكرة ليؤدي ثماره.

قيم حزب البعث والجاهلية:
ولكن ما هي القيم الجديدة التي عمل عفلق وطليعته على تجسيدها في العراق الذي ابتلي بحكمهم؟ وما هي طريقة التفكير القومية البعثية الجديدة التي حاول "حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي" إرساء دعائمها في العراق المنكوب؟ يتحدث مطاع صفدي في مؤلفه "حزب البعث" عن آراء عفلق: بأنها "تنصب على الوصف والمبالغة، وصف عظمة الأمة العربية، ورفعها إلى مستوى الوجود الخارق، وإضفاء مختلف القدرات الفردية والخطابية عليها، وتنزيهها عن أية مفسدة أو نقيصة، وقد مهد عفلق أذهان أتباعه للاعتزاز بمرحلة "الجاهلية" من تاريخ العرب خاصة، واعتبار هذه الجاهلية بمثابة الأصالة الكاملة للوجود العربي، والقائد المؤسس يبدو تلميذاً فاشلاً وهو يحاول إسقاط فكرة "العصبية" الخلدونية ويعبر عنها بأفكاره. وبالمقابل حاول فكر عفلق إضعاف المرحلة الإسلامية، ولو بطريقة غير مباشرة واعتبارها مرحلة تساهل أدت إلى خلط العرب بغيرهم وإضعاف بعض خصائصهم إلى حد كبير"[xxvi]، ولذلك أعاد تفسير الإسلام، وفسره كما فسر القومية العربية تفسيراً بعثياً يتناسب وذلك التوجه.
فلم يكن لدى البعثي ما يتعارض مع انتمائه الإسلامي حسب ذلك التفسير حتى لو رفض الإسلام شريعة وعقيدة وتبنى الماركسية اللينينية بديلاً عنه، وتأمل قول شاعرهم:

آمنت بالبعث رباً لا شريك له وبالعروبة ديناً ما له ثاني

أو ما قاله شاعر بعثي آخر لصدام حسين:

تبارك وجهك القدسي فينا كوجه الله ينضح بالجلال

ويقول القائد المؤسس:"إن تأثر الشباب بالأدب والحماسة الشعرية والأساليب الخطابية المباشرة أقوى من تأثره بالدراسة الجادة"، فانطلق المثقفون الثوريون من الصفر في تاريخ أمتهم، ومازال تاريخ العرب مجهولاً حتى اليوم عند هؤلاء المثقفين البعثيين[xxvii].

----------


## معتمد

الحزب والثقافة الغربية:
لقد نقل عفلق تقليد الإعجاب بالثقافة الغربية إلى البعثيين، وأصبح الإقبال على قراءة "اندريه جيد" و"برجسون" أساساً عقائدياً، ويلاحظ أن الكاتب "مطاع صفدي" رغم أنه كان من قيادات الحزب لم يستطع فهم هذه النزعة وتفسير دوافعها، فهو يقول: "إن عفلق ينادي بالبساطة وبذلك يمنع التعمق، وينادي بالإيمان فيمنع التحليل والمقارنة، ولذلك صار الثوريون يأنفون من طرح الأسئلة حتى على أنفسهم، لأن ذلك – في نظر عفلق - يوحي بالتشكيك"[xxviii] ولكن لو عدنا لفلسفة عفلق في "التاريخ وتفسيره للتاريخ العربي" وتناولنا مقولته: في أن التاريخ يتألف من حلقات تتراوح بين الصعود والهبوط لأدركنا على الفور أن تمجيده الحماسة والشعر والخطابة في الأدب لأنها كانت فعلاً بعض مميزات "الجاهلية" عهد ما قبل الإسلام، وأن إشاعته الثقافة الفرنسية، ودراسته فلسفة برجسون، لأن عفلق أخذ منه صياغة مذهبه في عدم الاعتراف بالتحليل. وبذلك يحقق عفلق عدة أهداف أولها: إحداث قطيعة بين الشباب العربي والإسلام والتراث الإسلامي، وتعويضهم عنه بالتراث الجاهلي، ثم العبور بهم من الجاهلية إلى ما انتقاه من فلسفة برجسون وهيغل وهردر وماركس. فالإسلام ملوم – في نظر عفلق – لأنه فتح الباب لخلط العرب بسواهم "ألم يكتب طلفاح "خال صدام حسين والقيم على تربيته" كتاباً يلوم فيه الخالق تبارك وتعالى لأنه خلق الفرس والأكراد والذباب". وأنه- سبحانه وتعالى - عمّا قال خال صدام علواً كبيراً كان مخطئاً في ذلك.
ويرى عفلق أن مرحلة العهد الجاهلي قد شهدت اتحاد العرب ووحدتهم الحقيقية في مجموعات عرقيّة متجانسة عبرت عن نفسها على الصعيد الثقافيّ في الشعر واللغة والخطابة، وتحقق المثال العربي الأصيل لفترة قصيرة في صدر الإسلام (وهي فترة بني أمية في نظره) ولكن لما انتشر الإسلام بين الشعوب غير العربية اختفت الفروق بين الأجناس، وفقد العرب إحساسهم بالوحدة القومية، وتبع ذلك مرحلة الضعف، وشرع العرب في إضاعة وحدتهم القومية. يعلق ليونارد على هذه الرؤية الجديدة في التاريخ العربي قائلاً:
"إن القومية – كما يفهمها عفلق - هي الأساس وإن عفلق يرى أن الدين هو الذي كان يقرر طبيعة الأمة العربية في وقت من الأوقات، ولكن هذا الاتجاه "المرجعية الدينية" أدى إلى كثير من المتاعب، فمن الواجب تطور الدين مع العروبة، فكلاهما – على حد تعبير عفلق - ينبعان من القلب العربي ويسيران طبقاً لمشيئة الله، لا سيما وأن الدين عبقرية الفكرة القومية البعثية، وفي هذا إنكار للوحي وللغيب وتكريس للرؤية الماركسية في وضعية الدين وبشريته، وتفسير "الوحي" بأنه انعكاس للمؤثرات المادية على دماغ ذلك الإنسان الذي يدعي بعد ذلك النبوة أو الرسالة بناءً على ذلك. فالدين – كما يفسره - ليس إلهي المصدر ولا وحي ولا نبوة ولا غيب في عقيدته البعثية، يمكن أن ينساب مع طبيعتها"[xxix].
ويقول عفلق في كتابه "في سبيل البعث": "يجب أن لا تنغلق القومية أو الدين ضمن إطارات من التحديد الضيّق، كما حاول علماء الكلام أن يفعلوا في العصور السابقة، لا سيما وأن القومية العربية ترفض بعث الأمور التي لم يعد لها جدوى من أمور الماضي"[xxx]. فهو كما تصرف في مفهوم "القومية" تصرف في مفهوم "الدين" ولعل القائد المؤسس بناءً على ذلك اختار أن يكنى "أبا محمد" فهو مسلم بمقتضى التفسير البعثي للإسلام. 

البعث والشريعة الإسلامية:
إن حزب البعث يعارض آراء التقليدين والأصوليين معاً!! ولا يولي أهمية للشريعة الإسلامية في نظامه، ويرى أن تفسير الإسلام "أي من قبل العفلق" هو التفسير الصحيح، وأن نظرته إليه ترفض شيئاً اسمه "العقيدة أو الشريعة الإسلامية" كما يتجاهل النظم الإسلامية الأساسية كافةً، وكل ما بني عليها، والآراء المتعلقة بها، ويرى أن الإسلام ليس العامل الوحيد في تكوين أخلاق العرب الفردية، بل هو عامل من العوامل ذات الأثر السلبي– كما تقدم - وعموماً فإن عفلق لا يأخذ من الإسلام أية فرائض أو نظماً أو سنناً اجتماعية، ويرجع سائر المزايا التاريخية في المحيط العربي إلى القومية حسب تفسيره لها وفي المحيط الإسلامي إلى تأثير العرب، بحيث لا تنتفي صفة العروبة عن غير المسلمين ولا يستطيع المسلمون الآخرون من غير العرب أن يدعوا لأنفسهم أية ميزة تجعلهم في مستوى العرب، فإن هم فعلوا، كانوا خونة لقيمهم الإسلامية.
أما بالنسبة لرسول الله – صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم – فقد كتب القائد المؤسس كتيباً في ذكرى المولد مرة عنونه "ذكرى الرسول العربي" وفيه نزع عن رسول الله صفتي النبوة والرسالة، واعتبره زعيماً قومياً، وكان عهده تجسيداً لأمال العرب، وعلى كل عربي أن يجسد محمداً، وقد لخص عفلق رؤيته في النبوة والرسالة بذلك الشعار الذي لا يزال البعثيون يرفعونه باعتزاز "كان محمد كل العرب، فليكن اليوم كل العرب محمداً"!!. 
يتبين لنا من هذا العرض الوجيز أن مفهوم الأيديولوجية للبعث العربي الاشتراكي إنما هو مسألة قومية وأن هذه القومية – بمفهومها البعثي - هي العرق العربي ونقاؤه ثم تخدم بقية عناصر المذهب البعثي هذا الغرض، ولكن نقاء العرق مسألة نسبية وظاهرية، وذلك يعني عدم إمكانية التحقق العلمي من صدق نقاء عرق ما خاصة في بلد مثل العراق.
إن الحزب بالرغم من ضجيجه العالي حول التنظير والفكر والمعرفة، والنظر الاستراتيجي لم يتعظ بما أعقب عناد الرئيس القائد وتهوره الأرعن في احتلال الكويت، ونسي سائر الدروس التي كان المفروض أن يأخذها منها، بل لم يستطع الحزب تحديد الحد الأدنى الذي لا يستطيع النزول عنه في مجالات التنازلات، فعرض التنازل عن كل شيء، إلا عن كرسيه لكسب الأمريكان، ولم يدرك أن ذلك لا جدوى منه. لقد قاد حزب البعث العراق والعرب إلى البوار والهلاك والدمار، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. 
فهل يستطيع من أوتي مثقال ذرة من عقل أو حكمة أو دين أو رشاد أن يؤيد حزباً كهذا أو يربط مصير أية مجموعة بشرية به. وهل فقد "أهل السنة والجماعة" صوابهم ليؤيدوا نظاماً كالذي أقامه حزب البعث في العراق أو قيادة مثل قيادته؟ إنني أرى مجرد الظن بأن "أهل السنة" يمكن أن يفعلوا ذلك يمثل جهلاً بطبيعتهم وظلماً كبيراً لهم.
إن صداماً وزمرته والملتفين حوله من البعثيين قد ظلموا العراقيين بشمولية عجيبة، ولم يعدلوا بينهم إلا في شيء واحد هو توزيع الظلم والاضطهاد على كل العراقيين بكل طوائفهم ومذاهبهم وقومياتهم وسائر انتماءاتهم. وقد ثبت من عرضنا لنشأتهم ومعتقداتهم، أنهم لا دين لهم ولا مذهب إلا دين حزب البعث ومذهبيته، لذلك لم يبالغ شاعرهم حين قال:

آمنت بالبعث رباً لا شريك له وبالعروبة ديناً ما له ثاني 

بعد هذا العرض الموجز لتاريخ حزب البعث ومذهبيته، هل يمكن أن يدعي من له مسحة عقل أن هذا الحزب سني، وأن نظام الحكم الذي أقامه ملطخاً بكل الطرق المشبوهة، هو نظام سني؟



[i] - مطاع صفدي، "حزب البعث: مأساة المولد ومأساة النهاية. بيروت: دار الآداب، أكتوبر 1964، وسوف نشير إليه فيما بعد بـ "حزب البعث".

[ii] - حزب البعث، مرجع سابق.

[iii] - حزب البعث، مرجع سابق، ص 65.

[iv] - حزب البعث، مرجع سابق.

[v] - هناك كتاب هام كتبه صلاح نصر (مدير المخابرات المصرية الأسبق) بعنوان "معركة الكلمة والمعتقد" عالج فيه ممارسات التعذيب التي تمارس لتغيير الآراء والأفكار والمعتقدات منذ عهد الفراعنة إلى عهده. وهناك أيضاً موسوعة أعدها الشالجي في ستة مجلدات عنوانها "موسوعة العذاب" وهي تصب في الإطار ذاته، وفي كل منهما نجد نماذج كثيرة لمصادرة حرية الرأي وحرية المعتقد.

[vi] - يقول مطاع صفدي البعثي المؤرخ لحزب البعث: "تعتبر مأساة الارسوزي أول فضيحة كبرى في نشأة حزب البعث على يد عفلق الذي سرق طلائع الارسوزي وعقيدته الجديدة، وساهم في أبعاد هذا المفكر المناضل الفذ عن ساحة العمل الفكري والنضالي". راجع "حزب البعث، مرجع سابق، ص 66.

[vii] - حزب البعث، مرجع سابق، ص 51.

[viii] - حزب البعث، مصدر سابق، ص 52، وانظر: أوكار الهزيمة، هاني الفكيكي، بيروت: دار رياض الريس، 1997، ص 143.

[ix] - لا نود الخوض في بيان الآثار الفكرية والنفسية والاجتماعية التي ترتبت على ذلك المركب، فقد تكفل البعثيون أنفسهم فيما كتبه مؤرخوهم بذلك ومنهم مطاع صفدي في "حزب البعث: مأساة المولد ومأساة النهاية" ومنيف الرزاز في "التجربة المرة" وهاني الفكيكي في "أوكار الهزيمة". إضافة إلى العديد من الدراسات الغربية ودراسات الخصوم، وقد يكون ما في "حزب البعث" مرجع سابق، ص 68-76 كافياً لتوضيح ذلك بشهادة شاهد من أهلها.

[x] - حزب البعث، مرجع سابق، ص 84.

[xi] - حزب البعث، مرجع سابق، ص 79.

[xii] - حزب البعث، مرجع سابق، ص 148.

[xiii] - ليونارد بايندر. الثورة العقائدية في الشرق الأوسط، ترجمة: جبرى حماد، القاهرة: دار القيم، 1966.

[xiv] - هيردر "1744-1803" مفكر وناقد ألماني، ولد في روسيا الشرقية، ومن دعاة حركة التجديد الفكري في ألمانيا، سار على نهج في الإيمان والتطور. 

[xv] - لويس برجسون "1859- 1941" فيلسوف فرنسي ولد في باريس من أصل يهودي، كان والده موسيقياً، درس في كلية فرنسا للفلسفة وانتخب عضواً في المجمع العلمي الفرنسي 1914، وحصل على جائزة نوبل 1928.

[xvi] - مراد وهبة. المذهب في فلسفة برجسون. القاهرة: دار المعارف، 1960.

[xvii] - هنا يستعير عفلق من الإسلام مفهوم الفطرة ويسقطه على عقيدته وأفكاره البعثية.

[xviii] - في سبيل البعث، مرجع سابق، ص 10- 15، وكذلك الثورة العقائدية، مرجع سابق، ص 243

[xix] - مراد وهبة، مرجع سابق، ص 49.

[xx] - في سبيل البعث، مرجع سابق، ص 9.

[xxi] - مراد وهبة، مرجع سابق، ص 13، ولا يخفى أن "الرؤية" شيء عائم لا ضوابط له، وهي مجرد تلاعب يستهدف إعطاء ما سمياه بـ "الرؤية" وزناً أعلى من الرأي الشخصي المبني على ذوق أو وجدان أو نحو ذلك.

[xxii] - في سبيل البعث، مرجع سابق، ص 49.

[xxiii] - العقائدية في الشرق الأوسط، مرجع سابق، ص 243-244.

[xxiv] - ميدل ايست فورم، مج 23، ع 2، 1958، حديث مع عفلق، ويقصد عفلق – هنا - جميع القيم سواء أكانت دينية أو ثقافية.

[xxv] - أي حب هذا الذي يتحدث عنه القائد المؤسس؟ أهو حب القتل والإبادة والمقابر الجماعية؟! فهو يحض الطلائع على القسوة ولكن بدافع الحب. ترى لو حلل أطباء نفسيون نفسية القائدة المؤسس ماذا يجدون فيها؟ ولكن لا داعي للتحليل (فهو مرفوض عند عفلق) والعراق والتدمير والتنكيل الذي لحق به شاهد على أمراضه وعاهات اتباعه. 

[xxvi] - في سبيل البعث، مرجع سابق، ص129

[xxvii] - المرجع السابق، ص111

[xxviii] - المرجع السابق، ص 140.

[xxix] - الثورة العقائدية، مرجع سابق، ص 353-357.

[xxx] - في سبيل البعث، مرجع سابق.


· هذا النص مقتطف من خلاصة محاضرة قدمت خطوطها العامة في (مسجد السلام) في 10 أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول 2003م. ثم قدمت في محاضرة أخرى، ومن زاوية مغايرة في اجتماع ضم نخبة من العراقيين في أمريكا شارك فيها أساتذة وقيادات ورجال أعمال جمعهم الهم العراقي، ومثلوا أهم ألوان الطيف العراقي في أمريكا للبحث فيما يمكن للمشاركين أن يقدموه لوطنهم الحبيب ولشعبهم العراقي العزيز.
· للحصول على النص الكامل للمحاضرة، الرجاء الكتابة للحوار على عنوان الأنترنت: alhewar@alhewar.com

----------


## معتمد

الموقف البعثي من الدين الإسلامي 


             يمكن القول إن الفلسفة الفكرية للبعث، تتناقض مع الدين الإسلامي جملة 
      وتفصيلا. وفيما يلي بعض المواقف الفكرية، والاتجاهات العقائدية البعثية، 
      بالنسبة للدين الإسلامي: 
      * في مقال "معالم الاشتراكية العربية" لميشيل عفلق، يقول: 
             (إن النظريات الاشتراكية لا تعترف بالوطن، منفصلة عن كل رابطة تاريخية 
      واجتماعية، متمردة على الدين السائد، والأخلاق المعروفة، بالجملة كانت ثورية 
      إلى أبعد حد ... واليوم المحرك الأساسي للعرب، التي هي كلمة السر، التي 
      تستطيع وحدها أن تحرك أوتار قلوبهم، وتنفذ إلى أعماق نفوسهم، وتتجاوب مع 
      حاجاتهم الحقيقية الأصيلة .. لا يمكنهم أن يفهموا لغة غير لغة القومية). 
      * في عام 1982، أصدر المؤتمر القطري التاسع لحزب البعث، بيانا من 304 صفحة، 
      جاء فيه بخصوص الدين الإسلامي: 
             (إن الظاهرة الدينية ظاهرة انقسامية، وليس توحيدية للشعب العربي، في 
      حين أن حركة القومية العربية أثبتت قدرتها، في الخمسينات والستينات، على حشد 
      كل الشعب العربي، بكل أديانه وطوائفه في النضال، ضد القوى والدوائر 
      الاستعمارية، في بلدان العالم الثالث، والمصالح الاستعمارية، والأخطار 
      الصهيونية. كذلك، فإن الظاهرة الدينية في العصر الراهن، ظاهرة سلفية ومتخلفة 
      في النظرة وفي الممارسة، وهي تأتى في عصر سمته الأساسية، وشروط التقدم والقوة 
      فيه، هي العلم والتكنولوجيا، وخلق الثروة واستخدامها استخداما كاملا، 
      وتوزيعها على أسس عادلة). 
      ويضيف البيان ـ بكل أسف ـ صراحة: 
             (.. بعد سيادة الظاهرة الدينية على الوطن العربي، والتي لا يمكن أن 
      تكون بالنتيجة إلا طائفية تعصبية، أو على المشرق العربي على أقل تقدير ... 
      ومن النواحي العلمية والتقنية والعسكرية، بين هذه المجموعة من الدويلات 
      المتناحرة والمتخلفة، التي تسيطر عليها قوى سلفية ... إن النضال ضد انحرافات 
      الظاهرة الدينية، هو اليوم في مقدمة المهمات، التي يتعين على حركة الثورة 
      العربية خوضها، وإن الذي لا يدرك هذه المهمة، إما سطحي وعاجز عن التحليل 
      العميق للأمور، وبالتالي لا يصلح للقيادة، أو مشبوه ومتآمر، يريد تقويض 
      الكيانات العربية، وتقسيمها بين الكتل الدولية. لذلك، وقياساً على هذه 
      الحالة، وحالات أخرى، قد يصلح التيار الديني في حالة، أو حالات خاصة، لإسقاط 
      الأنظمة المعادية للشعوب، ولكنه لا يصلح في قيادة الشعب، من خلال ناحية 
      السلطة السياسية، وفي إدارة شؤون البلاد، وبخاصة عندما ينفرد بالسلطة ويفرض 
      سيطرته، بالقوة والإرهاب). 
      ويضيف البيان، في إلحاد ظاهر: 
             (إن الظاهرة الدينية، ليست جديدة في الأقطار العربية. وكان العراق من 
      بين الأقطار، التي شهدت نشوء أحزاب وحركات وتيارات دينية، وعلى أساس طائفي ـ 
      طبعاً ـ أسوة بما حصل في الأقطار الأخرى ... وإن الخصم الأساسي، الذي 
      استهدفته هذه الأحزاب والحركات والتيارات، كان دائما الحركة القومية العربية، 
      وطليعتها الثورية الباسلة، حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي). 
      وفي موضع آخر: 
             (.. إذا كانت مفاهيم وممارسات التدين، قد اعتبرت من قبل بعض الرفاق، 
      بديلاً أخلاقياً أو عقائدياً عن حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي، وسبيلاً لحل 
      المسائل الجوهرية في الحياة، فلماذا اختاروا حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي؟ 
      ولماذا بعد أن قطعوا شوطاً طويلاً في الحزب، يريدون فرضها عليه، أو إشاعتها 
      فيه، من دون أن يكون لذلك أساس في عقيدة الحزب، وفي تقاليده). 
      ويقول صَدّام حسين، في كتاب له بعنوان "نظرة في الدين والتراث": 
             (عندما نتحدث عن الدين والتراث، يجب أن نفهم أن فلسفتنا ليست التراث 
      ولا الدين بحد ذاتهما، إن فلسفتنا ما تعبر عنه منطلقاتنا الفكرية، وسياستنا 
      المتصلة بها، وأن من الأمور المركزية في مجتمعنا، والمؤثرة في خلقنا وتراثنا 
      وتقاليدنا، هو الماضي بكل ما يحمل من عوامل الحياة وتقاليدها، وقوانينها، 
      وكذلك الدين، ولكن عقيدتنا ليست حصيلة كل ما يحمله الماضي والدين، وإنما هو 
      نظرة شمولية متطورة للحياة، وحل شمولي لاختناقاتها وعقدها، لدفعها إلى أمام 
      على طريق التطور الثوري، إن حزبنا ليس حزباً دينياً، ولا ينبغي أن يكون كذلك 
      ..). 
      وقد اعترف الدكتور سامي الجندي، في كتابه "البعث"، بتلك الحقيقة، حيث قال: 
             (لقد ألحدنا بكل الطقوس والعلاقات والأديان، بحثا عن المعركة في كل 
      مكان. كان في حكامنا عنف كثير، يضللنا في كثير من التفاصيل، مطلقة نرى الجهل 
      والغفلة خيانة، مادامت نتائجها متساوية. اُتهمنا بالإلحاد، وكان ذلك صحيحاً 
      أيضاً، رغم كل ما زعم البعثيون فيما بعد من مزاعم التبرير، نؤمن بالشعور 
      الديني، بصوفية الأديان ونزعتها الكلية للإنسانية، أما دين الآخرين فقد كنا 
      ضده، وعندما أصبح لدى حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي فعالية في الحكم، أخذ ينشر 
      علنا مبادئه العلمانية، لفرضها على مجتمع مسلم محافظ). 
      * كما أصدر شبلي العيسمي، كتاب، (العلمانية والدولة الدينية) عام 1986 
      بالعراق، وجاء به: 
             (إن العلمانية هي مذهب من المذاهب السياسية الاجتماعية المعاصرة، وهي 
      تعنى الفصل بين السياسة والدين، وإنها نظام من المبادئ والتطبيقات، يرفض كل 
      صورة من صور الإيمان الديني، والعبادة الدينية، وبالأخص في التعليم العام). 
      ويضيف: 
             (إن العلمانية مسؤولية فكرية، تقف في وجه من يحتكر الدين ويحكِّمه، في 
      جميع مساعي الإنسان. والعلمانية الفلسفية ليست الكفر، إن أوروبا علمنت الفكر، 
      ونحن لا نزال نستره بحجاب قدسى، وعلينا أن نقوم بكشف الحجاب. وهدف كل موقف 
      علمي، هو فضح الثوب التنكري التمويهي، الذي ارتداه الفكر الإسلامي العربي). 
      ويضيف فيلسوف آخر، من فلاسفة البعث ما يلي: 
             (إن الدين، كما يدخل في صميم حياتنا، وكما يؤثر في تكويننا الفكري 
      والنفسي، يتعارض مع العلم، ومع المعرفة العلمية قلباً وقالباً، روحاً ونصاً. 
      العلم والعصرية يعنيان، مثلاً، العلمانية وفصل الدين عن الدولة ؛ لأن عقلية 
      الشعب العربي، تفضل الاستشارة الصحية الآتية من الشيخ والساحر، على مشورة 
      الطبيب الأخصائي، وتهزه التمتات الدينية، أكثر بكثير مما يؤثر فيها اكتشاف 
      علمي، أو أخطر اختراع صيني في العالم. كذلك، فإن وجود الأنظمة التقدمية 
      والاشتراكية في الوطن العربي، هو الثورة على هذا العبء من التخلف، الذي حمله 
      الإنسان العربي، وليس مهادنته ومسايرته، ومماشاته، والإحجام عن الإجراءات 
      الثورية الاشتراكية الموجهة، بحجة مراعاة مشاعر الجماهير الدينية). 
      ـ ويرى فيلسوف الحزب (ميشيل عفلق) أن: 
             (الدولة الدينية كانت تجربة في القرون الوسطى، وتجربة انتهت بالفشل، 
      وكلفت البشرية كثيرا من الجهود، ومن الدماء، ومن المشاكل، وحدثت تقريبا في 
      أوقات متفرقة في البلاد الإسلامية، وفي أوروبا المسيحية ... الإسلام كان 
      المحرك للعرب، أما اليوم فالقومية وحدها هي الأساس، ولا يمكن أن يَفْهم العرب 
      لغة غيرها). 
      * والفارق الدقيق بين البعث السوري والعراقي، فيما يتعلق "بالدين الإسلامي"، 
      يمكن إيجازه فيما يلي: 
        ظلت تلك الأفكار العلمانية تراود أذهان قيادات البعث السوري، ولكنها لم 
        تخرج إلى حيز التنفيذ. 
        يعيش في المجتمع السوري، كل الطوائف الدينية غير الإسلامية في سلام وأمان، 
        مع المسلمين. 
        يطبق نظام البعث العراقي تلك المبادئ، ويعمل بها.

----------


## معتمد

ماذا جنى الشعب العراقي والسوري من حزب البعث غير القتل و الدمار و المجازر
من ثمارهم تعرفونهم فلن تجني من الشوك عنبا


مقطع  متصل بعثي  من مصياف يقول البعث ديني و ربي بشار الاسد

----------


## محمدالجهني

حزب البعث ظلم كثيرا فهو ليس كما يفهم من اسمه هذا اولا 
وثانيا كثير من المنتمين له لايدينون بالبعث كعقيدة بل سبيل للوصول الى الحكم والسلطة 
ثالثا حتى نحكم على حزب البعث يجب التفريق فالاصل ان الحزب واحد في تاسيسه لكن اصبح فيما بعد بعث سوري وبعث عراقي وشتان مابين الاثنين فالاول دعم ايران الشيعية وله مواقف غريبة ودنيئة والثاني له اخطاء لاننكرها لكن خيره على الامة كان كبيرا فمثلا حزب البعث العراقي حمى الامة من المد الصفوي التوسعي واخرس الشيعة وكواهم بناره وسواى بين الاقليات كالكردية وغيرها في العراق واعطى لهم حقوقا كانت مسلوبة منهم واصبح العراق في ظل حزب البعث قوة في المنطقة في السبعينات قوة اقتصادية وعسكرية بل اصبح ياتي اليه العرب والعجم للعمل والدراسة كما ياتون الان لدول الخليج وتطورت الحياة كثيرا من ناحية التصنيع والبناء ودخل الفرد هذه الامور كلها لم تتحق في حزب البعث السوري الذي خسرنا الجولان بخيانته ولم يعطي حقوق للافليات فالاكراد لم يعطوا الجنسية مثلا الى الان وحقوقهم مسلوبة مثل باقي الاقليات كما انه حارب العلماء وشردهم في البلاد ولي عودة قريب

----------


## معتمد

> ##
> محمد الجهني
> حزب البعث ظلم كثيرا فهو ليس كما يفهم من اسمه هذا اولا
>  ###


يعني قصدك ان حزب البعث ظلم الشعوب التي حكمها
في العراق وسوريا



> ##
> وثانيا كثير من المنتمين له لايدينون بالبعث كعقيدة بل سبيل للوصول الى الحكم والسلطة 
> ###


اردت تمدح  وذممت  اذا انت تحكم ان اعضاء حزب البعث وصوليين و انتهازيين يبيعون ضمائرهم و دينهم من اجل تحقيق مكاسب ذاتية  صحيح لهذا راينا انتشار الظلم و القهر و القتل في البلدان التي يحكمها حزب البعث



> ##
> 
> 
> ثالثا حتى نحكم على حزب البعث يجب التفريق فالاصل ان الحزب واحد في تاسيسه لكن اصبح فيما بعد بعث سوري وبعث عراقي وشتان مابين الاثنين فالاول دعم ايران الشيعية وله مواقف غريبة ودنيئة والثاني له اخطاء لاننكرها لكن خيره على الامة كان كبيرا فمثلا حزب البعث العراقي حمى الامة من المد الصفوي التوسعي واخرس الشيعة وكواهم بناره 
> ###


الحكم على حزب البعث على ثماره  و من ثماره نعرفه  ففي العراق وسوريا راينا كيف ان الشعب العراقي و السوري عاني من الديكتتورية و الظلم و القهر والقتل 
ثم اي تفريق تتحدث عنه و تقول ان حزب البعث العراقي حمى الامة من المد الصقوي  بل قل ان البعث العراقي هو سبب المد الصفوي فمن خلال الغزو العراقي للكويت تسبب النظام البعثي في تشرذم  العرب و ما تلى ذلك من ويلات مكنت ايران من التمدد في العراق و سوريا ولبنان واليمن بسبب سياسة صدام الاجرامية اتجاه جيرانه و شعب العراق اما ان سوريا يقف مع ايران فهذا من اسباب ونتائح اتخاذ القومية بدلا عن الدين هي الرابط  فتحت شعارات العروبة و الوطنية تمكنت الاقلية العلوية من الوصول الي القيادة البعثنية و امتطتها لتنفيذ مخططها الطائفي بهينمنة العلويين على سوريا و راينا المجازر والقتل و الديكتاتورية في سوريا  و تحالف النظام البعثي مع ايران  طبيعي بين العلويون والشيعة الاثناعشرية و ايران التي ماكان سيحدث لو لم يكن حزب البعث هوالمطية التي ركبتها الاقلية العلوية النصيرية لحكم سوريا و مازال الشعب السوري يدفع ثمن تبني توجه حزب البعث والان يرزح تحت نير اجرام حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي 



> ##
> وسواى بين الاقليات كالكردية وغيرها في العراق واعطى لهم حقوقا كانت مسلوبة منهم 
> ###


كيف ساوى  البعث في العراق مع الاكراد خل نسيت المجازر و القتل والذي تعرض له الشعب الكردي و التمييز الذي كان سببه الحزب البعثي  علما ان حزب البعث لا يصلح لا في العراق ولا في سوريا بسبب التركيبة القومية المتنوعة للعراقيين  والسوريين  
اضافة ان حزب البعث كان فكرة شيطانية استخدمها  النصارى والعلويون  كيف يزيحون تاثير الدين  و يتمكنوا من اختراق الاغلبية في سوريا
تحت شعار القومية التي رانا نتيجتها كيف تمكنت الاقلية العلوية النصيرية من حكم الاغلبية في سوريا 



> ##
> واصبح العراق في ظل حزب البعث قوة في المنطقة في السبعينات قوة اقتصادية وعسكرية بل اصبح ياتي اليه العرب والعجم للعمل والدراسة 
> كما ياتون الان لدول الخليج وتطورت الحياة كثيرا من ناحية التصنيع والبناء ودخل الفرد هذه الامور كلها لم تتحق في حزب البعث السوري الذي خسرنا الجولان بخيانته ولم يعطي حقوق للافليات فالاكراد لم يعطوا الجنسية مثلا الى الان وحقوقهم مسلوبة مثل باقي الاقليات كما انه حارب العلماء وشردهم في البلاد ولي عودة قريب
> ###


اي قوة عسكرية واقتصادية تتحدث عنها  اين القوة الاقتصادية و اين التعمير والبناء في العراق و الشعب العراقي لا زال حتى اليوم يعيش في بيوت الطين و بين المستنقعات رغم ان العراق يمتلك النفط  + نهرين دجلة والفرات ماذا استفاد  الشعب العراقي من النفط  لاشيء لازال يعاني من الفقر كما هو و زاد عليه قيام حزب البعث في توريط العراق  في حروب مع الجيران ايران والكويت و سوريا  و تمزيق الاتفاقيات  كما حدث عندما مزق صدام حسين اتفاقية الجزائر مع ايران
و تسبب في قتل شعب الاكراد في مجازر  عديدة و قتل اهل الجنوب و قتل رجال الدين مثل الشيخ البدري و تسبب بعد غزو العراق للكويت الي ان تشردم العرب و كانت القشة التي قسمت ظهر العراق وسقط العراق تحت الاحتلال الايراني والاميركي 
و عموما ايران لا تقل سوء عن العراق
   ايران تقوم بنفس الاخطاء 


خامنئي حاكم بدرحة اله / و صلاحية الغاء الصلاة و اباحة اللواط في الرجال


http://www.dd-sunnah.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1672723

----------


## معتمد

*اعادة نشر الرابط السابق الذي لا يعمل

خامنئي حاكم بدرحة اله / و صلاحية الغاء الصلاة و اباحة اللواط في الرجال*



*http://www.dd-sunnah.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1672723*

----------


## محمدالجهني

ليس من اخلاق طالب العلم الكذب وتحوير الكلام ونسب شئ ليس لشخص ما !!
ثانيا ### انا اقول ان الاشتراكية والقومية وغيرها جاءتنا من الغرب وهذا لاغبار عليه وكانت الاشتراكية مثلا تحرم التدين والملكية الخاصة ومالى ذلك عندما استقدمت هذه الافكار الى العالم العربي هل نفذت بحذافيرها ام قلصت وقصقصت بما يناسب التقاليد والدين ؟؟ هل نفذت الملكية بشكل كبير او نفذت تحريم الاديان ؟؟  هذا ماكنت اقصده تماما انه ليس كل اعضاء الحزب يعتقدون بافكاره وافكار منشئيه لكن لعدم وجود الا حزب واحد انخرطوا فيه .
وراجع الفيديوهات للعراق في عهد صدام لترى الحضارة والتطور وغزو العراق للكويت كان بسبب الكويت  والاقليات في عهد صدام كانت تنعم بالمساواة واما الكرد فبعضهم كان خائنا وعميلا لايران وبعضهم حاول اغتياله فاخذ جزاءه ###

----------


## معتمد

> ##
> الجهني
> ليس من اخلاق طالب العلم الكذب وتحوير الكلام ونسب شئ ليس لشخص ما !!
> ###




اولا انا لست طالب علم انما شخص من عامة الناس
ثانيا اين الكذب الذي تدعيه ضعه في مربع اقتباس 
حتى نرى من الكاذب الحقيقي





> ##
> انا اقول ان الاشتراكية والقومية وغيرها جاءتنا من الغرب وهذا لاغبار عليه
> ###


كيف لا غبار عليه القومية دعوة عنصرية 
و جاء الاسلام ليضع المسلمين في اطار اشمل و هو الاخوة الاسلامية 
 الاشتراكية 
 تعتبر فيها الملكية الاشتراكية أو ملكية الدولة بمثابة المبدأ العام الذي يطبق على كل أنواع الثروة في البلاد، 
أما الإسلام فيقر الأشكال المختلفة للملكية في وقت واحد



> ##
>  وكانت الاشتراكية مثلا تحرم التدين والملكية الخاصة ومالى ذلك عندما استقدمت هذه الافكار الى العالم العربي هل نفذت بحذافيرها ام قلصت وقصقصت بما يناسب التقاليد والدين ؟؟ 
> هل نفذت الملكية بشكل كبير او نفذت تحريم الاديان ؟؟
> ###


اولا القومية في هي الاساس  ليس الدين دور في نظام الحزب 

مثال القسم الذي يؤديه 
(أقسم بشرفي ومعتقدي، أن أكون وفياً لمبادئ حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي، حافظاً لعهده، متقيداً بنظامه، منفذاً لخططه).




> ##
>  هذا ماكنت اقصده تماما انه ليس كل اعضاء الحزب يعتقدون بافكاره وافكار منشئيه لكن لعدم وجود الا حزب واحد انخرطوا فيه .
> ###


ليس كل الشعب منتمي للحزب 
لكن هناك شروط لكل من يريد ان ينتمي لحزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي


شروط الانتماء والعضوية


المادة -7-


لكل مواطن او مواطنة في الوطن العربي , ولكل عربي او عربية في المهجر الحق في طلب الانتماء للحزب على أن تتوفر فيه الشروط الآتية :-


1- أن يكون مؤمنا بعقيدة الحزب وأهدافه ومنهاجه وسياسته ونظامه الداخلي , ومستعدا لتنفيذ قراراته .


2- أن يؤمن بالقومية العربية ويحترم العلاقات الإنسانية بين القومية العربية والقوميات الأخرى ويحارب النزعة العنصرية والاقلمية والطائفية والعشائرية .


3- أن يجسد في نشاطه وسلوكه مبادئ الحزب وأخلاقياته .


4- أن تقتنع القيادة المسؤولة بصحة وصدق التزامه بمبادئ الحزب , ومقدرته على تجسيدها في سلوكه اليومي .


5- أن يكون قد ناضل على الصعيد الجماهيري , او السياسي او الفكري , من اجل تحقيق أهداف الحزب .


6- أن يكون قد أتم السادسة عشرة من عمره .


7- أن يكون مستعدا لتسديد اشتراكاته وفقا لإحكام هذا النظام .


8- أن لا يكون عضوا في حزب سياسي آخر , او في منظمة او جمعية تتعارض أهدافها او نشاطاتها مع أهداف ونشاطات الحزب .


9- أن لا يكون قد اسقط جنسيته العربية واستعاض عنها بجنسية اجنبية على أن تصدر القيادة القومية تعليمات تفصيلية شأن الحالات التي لا تشملها هذه الفقرة.





> ##
> وراجع الفيديوهات للعراق في عهد صدام لترى الحضارة والتطور 
> ###


اي حضارة و اي تطور و الشعب العراقي لا زال يعيش في بيوت من الطين و يعيش سكان الاهوار في اكواخ من القصب
و الفقر والمرض يلف العراقيين رغم ان العراق من الدولة المنتجة للنفط ولديه نهران دجلة والفرات و مع ذلك يعيش العراق في بؤس



> ##
> وغزو العراق للكويت كان بسبب الكويت
> ###


كيف بسبب الكويت اليست الكويت هي الدولة التي وقفت مع صدام و امدته بمليارات الدولارات ودعمه في حربه مع ايران 
الطاغية صدام يقتل الالاف العراقيين بالاسلحة الكيماوية و ياتي اعوان الطاغية بدل ان يردعوه عن ظلمه و اجرامه يلوموا الضحية 
الطاغية صدام قتل سكان الجنوب  وحفر لهم المقابر الجماعية و ياتي اعوان الطاغية بدل ان يردعوه عن ظلمه و اجرامه يلوموا الضحية
الطاغية ضدام غزى دولة الكويت الامنة المسالمة التي وقفت معه في حربه مع ايران بمليارات الدولارات وكان جزائها القتل والغزو و ياتي اعوان الطاغية بدل ان يردعوه عن ظلمه و اجرامه يلوموا الضحية





> ##
>  والاقليات في عهد صدام كانت تنعم بالمساواة واما الكرد فبعضهم كان خائنا وعميلا لايران وبعضهم حاول اغتياله فاخذ جزاءه
>  ###


انظر الي القكر المقلوب الطاغية يقتل الاغلبية من الشعب العراقي سواء اهل السنة  بل قتل ابناء عمه 
واهل الجنوب والمقابر الجماعية  والاكراد بالاسلحة اللكيماوية و حملة الانفال
ثم ياتي ليقول الاقلية في عهده تنعم بالمساواة ثم اي مساواة الم يقتل عدي ابن صدام الموظف في قصر صدام  المواطن العراقي المسيحي كامل حنا ججو

----------


## معتمد

النظام الداخلي لحزبنا الخالد , حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي .


حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي


امة عربية واحدة      ذات رسالة خالدة


القيادة القومية


النظام الداخلي للحزب


الباب الاول / مبادئ أساسية


المادة-1-


يعمل الحزب ( حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي ) على تحقيق مبادئه وأهدافه في الوحدة والحرية والاشتراكية .


المادة -2-


يعتمد الحزب على قاعدة من العمال والفلاحين وصغار الكسبة وكافة الثوريين , عسكريين ومثقفين , التي تمثل انعكاسا حيا لأهدافه القومية والاشتراكية , وتؤثر تأثيرا واضحا في حماية وحدته واستعداده النضالي الثوري , وتقوي الأسس التي يقوم عليها نظامه .


المادة -3 –


تنبثق أحكام هذا النظام من نظرية الحزب القومية الاشتراكية الديمقراطية الثورية في التنظيم والأخلاق والعمل وتطبيق مبادئه وتجسيد نظريته في السلوك اليومي لأعضائه , مع ضمان وحدة الحزب في النظرية والعمل , مع التأكيد على التمسك بالمركزية الديمقراطية والقيادة الجماعية والنقد , والنقد الذاتي , القائمة على احترام الحرية الحزبية الايجابية الخلاقة .


المادة – 4-


يستمد هذا النظام اسمه من متطلبات منطق التنظيم الحزبي الثوري ومن اعتبار العلاقات الحزبية , علاقات مبدئية موضوعية في كافة مستويات الحزب ودرجاته وفي خططه ونشاطه , بحيث يحل الحزب محل الشخص , وتحل المصلحة الحزبية محل المصلحة الشخصية , ويحل القرار الحزبي محل الرأي الشخصي ويحقق هذا النظام بروحه ونصوصه هذه الأسس بمراعاة الأمور الآتية :-


1-احترام حق العضو الحزبي في المشاركة في حياة الحزب ومصيره , بالاشتراك في انتخاب هيئاته والإسهام بحرية في مناقشة كافة شؤونه وسياسته وهيئاته وأشخاصه واعتبار ممارسة العضو لهذه الحرية حقا وواجبا عليه , ومن أهم منابع الإبداع الحزبي , ومن الضمانات الأساسية لمنع الانحراف والانتهازية في الحزب .


2- فهم الحرية فهما ايجابيا حزبيا نقيضا للفوضى , يهدف الى البناء عند ممارستها لا الهدم ولا تمارس الهدم لذاته او من رغبة شخصية وتكون هذه الممارسة ضمن تشكيلات الحزب وهيئاته مع مراعاة دقيقة لمبدأ التسلسل الحزبي .


3- اعتبار رأي الأكثرية في أية منظمة حزبية مختصة , وبشأن أي أمر , هو رأي الحزب فيه , ورأي الأكثرية هو المقياس الوحيد لمصلحة وموقف الحزب منه , وعلى الأعضاء تبنيه والدفاع عنه وضمان حق الأقلية في الاحتفاظ برأيها مع التزامها برأي الأكثرية , ولا يجوز اعتبار الرأي الذي يبديه العضو في أية خليه او هيئة حزبية اساسا لاتهامه او سببا للتهجم عليه .


المادة - 5 –


يتحقق الارتباط المركزي والتماسك القيادة في الحزب , عن طريق انتخاب أعضاء المؤتمرات من بين أعضاء القيادات والمؤتمرات التي دونها , وانتخاب أعضاء القيادات من بين أعضاء المؤتمرات وانتخاب أعضاء القيادة الدنيا ( قيادة الفرقة ) من بين أعضاء الفرقة انتخابا مباشرا , حيث تنبثق عنهم بالانتخاب المؤتمرات وتتمتع القيادات العليا ( قيادات الأقطار والقيادات القومية ) بكامل الصلاحيات في غياب المؤتمر, وتكون مسؤولة مسؤولية ثقة أمام مؤتمراتها عند انعقادها .


المادة-6-


تتحقق الديمقراطية في هذا النظام عن طريق الانتخاب المباشر وممارسة الأعضاء بحرية لكافة حقوقهم , وبوعي واحترام العلاقات الحزبية , وتتحقق المركزية بخضوع الأقلية للأكثرية , والقيادات الدنيا للقيادات العليا .


الباب الثاني / عضوية الحزب


الفصل الاول
شروط الانتماء والعضوية


المادة -7-


لكل مواطن او مواطنة في الوطن العربي , ولكل عربي او عربية في المهجر الحق في طلب الانتماء للحزب على أن تتوفر فيه الشروط الآتية :-


1- أن يكون مؤمنا بعقيدة الحزب وأهدافه ومنهاجه وسياسته ونظامه الداخلي , ومستعدا لتنفيذ قراراته .


2- أن يؤمن بالقومية العربية ويحترم العلاقات الإنسانية بين القومية العربية والقوميات الأخرى ويحارب النزعة العنصرية والاقلمية والطائفية والعشائرية .


3- أن يجسد في نشاطه وسلوكه مبادئ الحزب وأخلاقياته .


4- أن تقتنع القيادة المسؤولة بصحة وصدق التزامه بمبادئ الحزب , ومقدرته على تجسيدها في سلوكه اليومي .


5- أن يكون قد ناضل على الصعيد الجماهيري , او السياسي او الفكري , من اجل تحقيق أهداف الحزب .


6- أن يكون قد أتم السادسة عشرة من عمره .


7- أن يكون مستعدا لتسديد اشتراكاته وفقا لإحكام هذا النظام .


8- أن لا يكون عضوا في حزب سياسي آخر , او في منظمة او جمعية تتعارض أهدافها او نشاطاتها مع أهداف ونشاطات الحزب .


9- أن لا يكون قد اسقط جنسيته العربية واستعاض عنها بجنسية اجنبية على أن تصدر القيادة القومية تعليمات تفصيلية شأن الحالات التي لا تشملها هذه الفقرة.


المادة - 8 –


يشترط في المرشح للعضوية أن يرشحه مسؤوله المباشر بعد أن يستوعب مبادئ الحزب وأهدافه ومنهاجه ونظامه الداخلي , على أن يقضي في خلية الأنصار سنة في الأقل في القطر الذي يحكمه الحزب .


المادة -9-


1- يرشح النصير للعضوية من قيادة الفرقة التي يتبعها بناءا على اقتراح خلية الأعضاء المسؤولة عنه , وتقدم المعلومات الكافية عن استعداده للنضال في الحزب بعد أن يكون قد استوعب مبادئ الحزب ونظامه الداخلي وخططه , وعلى قيادة الفرقة قبل الموافقة على تنظيم النصير القادم من منظمة أخرى اخذ رأي المنظمة الموجودة في تلك المنطقة عبر التسلسل الحزبي .


2- يرفع اسم المرشح للعضوية من قيادة الفرقة مشفوعا برأيها الى قيادة الشعبة التي ترفعه بتقرير مفصل الى قيادة الفرع التي تبت في الترشيح خلال مدة لا تتجاوز الشهر من تاريخ تسلمها التقرير , وتبلغ القرار الى قيادة الفرقة عن طريق التسلسل الحزبي , وفي حالة القبول يرفع القرار الى قيادة القطر للعلم وإعطاء قرار غير هذا إذا وجدت في ذلك مصلحة للحزب .


المادة -10 –


1- يقسم من قبل عضوا , أمام قيادة الشعبة او من تنتدبه , اليمين الآتية :-


( اقسم بالله العظيم وبشرفي ومعتقدي أن أكون وفيا لمبادئ حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي , حافظا لعهده , متقيدا بنظامه , منفذا لخططه , محافظا على أسراره , حريصا على وحدته الفكرية والتنظيمية ).


2- بعد أدائه اليمين يسجل بوصفه عضوا متدربا .


المادة -11-


1- ينظم العضو المتدرب في خلية حزبية تعينها له القيادة التي أبلغته قبول عضويته .


2- مدة التدريب سنة , وينظم أمين الخلية المختصة لدى انتهائها تقريرا عن العضو المتدرب ويقترح نقله الى مرتبة عضو عامل , او تجديد مدة تدريبه لنفس الفترة الزمنية , ويرفع رأي قيادة الفرقة وقيادة الشعبة الى قيادة الفرع لتبت في أمر نقله الى مرتبة عضو عامل او تجديد مدة التدريب , وفي حالة تجديد مدة التدريب , ترفع قيادة الفرقة وقيادة الشعبة في نهايتها تقريرا الى قيادة الفرع لتبت بسحب عضويته او تسميته عضوا عاملا .


3- يلتزم العضو المتدرب بواجبات العضو العامل , ويتمتع بحقوقه باستثناء حق الترشيح والانتخاب .


المادة -12-


إذا كان طالب الانتماء منتميا الى هيئة سياسية او اجتماعية خاصة , يحال الطلب من قيادة الفرع مع توصياتها المعللة الى قيادة القطر لتبت فيه .


الفصل الثاني
واجبات العضو وحقوقه


المادة -13-


يلتزم العضو العامل بما يأتي :


1- النضال وفق منهاج الحزب وخططه لتحقيق أهدافه وقرارات مؤتمراته وتوصياتها وتنفيذ جميع قرارات وأوامر المنظمات الحزبية المختصة بكل دقة وأمانة .


2-عدم مناقشة القرارات والتعليمات والأوامر الواردة في الفقرة (1) إلا في جلسات نظامية وضمن التسلسل الحزبي وبعد أداء واجبه في تبنيها وتنفيذها بأمانة .


3- الالتزام بسياسة الحزب وتنفيذها والتمسك بقواعد النظام الداخلي والعمل على صيانة وحدة الحزب وسلامته والمحافظة على أسراره بدقة تامة .


4- تبني جميع مواقف الحزب وهيئاته المختصة والدفاع عنها بأمانة وإخلاص .


5- دفع اشتراكاته الحزبية بانتظام .


6- الاندماج في حياة الحزب النضالية والسياسية ونشاطاته المختلفة .


7- النضال في جميع الجبهات نضالا حيا وفقا لخطط الحزب ومبادئه وسلوكه وأخلاقه .


8- الانتساب الى المنظمات والنقابات التي تتعلق بمهنته والنشاط في هذه المجالات وفق الخطط والتعليمات الحزبية .


9- العمل على رفع مستوى وعيه الثوري من النواحي النظرية والنضالية والسياسية والعلمية .


10- عدم تشويه الحقائق وإخفائها عن الحزب ومحاربة الغرور والفردية .


11- العمل في إحدى منظمات الحزب عند تكليفه بذلك باعتبار إن وقته وإمكانياته ملك الحزب .


12- إخضاع مصلحته لمصلحة الحزب والشعب .


13- التفاعل مع الشعب تفاعلا ايجابيا , ونقل رغباته وحاجاته الى الحزب ومواقفه ومنهاجه للجماهير .


14- عدم إقامة أية علاقة مع رجال المخابرات والعمل في السفارات او الهيئات الأجنبية والدولية دون علم الحزب وموافقته .


15- ممارسة النقد والنقد الذاتي , وحرية التفكير , في تنظيماته الحزبية على أن يجري في الاجتماعات الحزبية النظامية , او التقدم به كتابة الى المراجع القيادية عن طريق التسلسل الحزبي وان يكون النقد بناءا وموضوعيا بهدف التقويم والتطوير , وعلى المرجع القيادي أن يجيب على الانتقادات والأسئلة بأسرع وقت مع التقيد بالانضباط الحزبي , ولا تحول ممارسة حق النقد دون قيام العضو بتنفيذ جميع قرارات وأوامر المنظمات القيادية المختصة بكل أمانة ودقة .


المادة - 14-


يتمتع العضو العامل بالحقوق الآتية :


1- الاشتراك بحرية في مناقشات شؤون الحزب في اجتماعاته النظامية وفي التصويت على القرارات ضمن منظمته الحزبية .


2- التمتع بحق الانتخاب والترشيح في كافة المراكز الحزبية وفقا لأحكام هذا النظام .


3- توجيه الأسئلة والانتقادات والاقتراحات وطلب الإجابة عليها وفقا لأحكام هذا النظام .


4- طلب إعادة النظر في القرارات التي تصدر بحقه .


5- حرية الخروج من الحزب مع الالتزام بعدم الإضرار به وكشف أسراره .


الفصل الثالث
انتقال العضــــــــــو


المادة - 15 –


1- إذا انتقل العضو من منطقة الى أخرى يسجل في المنطقة التي انتقل إليها .


2- على جميع القيادات الحزبية إبلاغ القيادة المختصة التي انتقل إليها أمر نقله وفق التسلسل الحزبي .


3- لا يجوز لأي قيادة أن تنقل عضوا من منظمته الحزبية الى منطقة أخرى قبل الانتخابات بشهرين إلا بقرار معلل وبموافقته على النقل , ولا يحق للعضو أن يطلب النقل الى منظمة أخرى قبل الانتخابات بشهرين .


4- يحتفظ العضو المنقول الى منظمة أخرى بمثل عضويته في المؤتمر المماثل الذي كان فيه دون احتفاظه بصفته القيادية , أما إذا كان المؤتمر في المنطقة التي انتقل إليها دون مستوى المؤتمر في المنطقة المنقول منها , فيحتفظ بعضوية المؤتمر الأعلى في المنطقة الجديدة , وفي كلتا الحالتين يسقط هذا الحق بانتهاء مدة الدورة الانتخابية في المنطقة التي انتقل منها , او بعد ممارسته حق الانتخاب لمرة واحدة , وتتولى القيادة القومية إصدار تعليمات بشأن الحالات المماثلة في تنقل الأعضاء من منطقة الى أخرى وحقهم في عضوية المؤتمر الذي يحضرونه او مؤتمر القيادة التي يحضرونها .


المادة - 16 –


لا يجوز إصدار تغيرات تنظيمية في الفرقة او الشعبة او الفرع قبل الانتخابات بثلاثة أشهر .


الباب الثالث / بنيــــــة الحــــــــــــ  ـزب


الفصل الاول
  تنظيمات القطر


أولا:: الخلية


المادة - 17 –


الخلية هي وحدة التنظيم الأساسية في كيان الحزب , وتتكون من ثلاثة الى سبعة أعضاء بمن فيهم أمين الخلية , ويجوز أن يبلغ عدد أعضائها اثني عشر عضوا في القطر الذي يحكمه الحزب , وتجتمع أسبوعيا , ويمكن تحديد مواعيد دورية للاجتماعات في فروع الحزب التي تناضل نضالا سريا وبما ينسجم وظروفها , وتكون الخلية مسؤولة مسؤولية مباشرة أمام قيادة الفرقة .


المادة - 18-


تتولى الخلية المهام الآتية :


1- العمل على تنفيذ سياسة ونشر أهداف الحزب ومبادئه .


2- الإشراف على المرشحين والأنصار وقياداتهم , ومراقبتهم في تنفيذ واجباتهم وممارسة حقوقهم وتثقيفهم بالثقافة الحزبية ومراقبة أعمالهم .


3- توزيع العمل بين أعضائها ومحاسبتهم على أعمالهم .


4- الدعاية للحزب ومبادئه ونشر مطبوعاته في محيط عملها .


5- جمع التبرعات من المرشحين والأنصار والمؤيدين والأصدقاء وبيع المطبوعات الحزبية وجمع أثمانها .


6- دراسة جرائد الحزب ونشراته ومناقشتها بحرية , ورفع رأيها بهذا الشأن الى قيادة الفرقة .


7- العمل على رفع الوعي الثوري بين المرشحين والأنصار والمؤيدين .


8- لرفع كافة التقارير والمعلومات الى قيادة الفرقة .


9- رفع تقرير شهري الى قيادة الفرقة عن نشاطها وعملها وما نفذ منها وما لم ينفذ .


10- الإشراف على نضال الجماهير في منطقة عملها في ضوء الخطة التي يضعها الحزب , وتدريب الجماهير على النضال الثوري المنظم , وإقامة أوثق الروابط معها لمعرفة مشكلاتها وحاجاتها ومطالبيها , ورفعها الى الحزب .


المادة - 19-


تعين قيادة الفرقة من بين أعضائها أمين سر لكل خلية ويكون مسؤولا عنها أمام قيادة الفرقة , ويتولى المهام الآتية :


1- ترؤس اجتماعات الخلية وإدارتها .


2- الإشراف على نشاط الخلية .


3- جمع الاشتراكات من أعضاء الخلية .


4- قيادة الخلية في تنفيذ أوامر الفرقة .


ثانيا :: الفرقة


المادة - 20-


الفرقة هي منظمة حزبية تتألف من عدد من الخلايا لا تقل عن ثلاث ولا تزيد على إحدى عشرة في القطر الذي يحكمه الحزب , وسبع في غيره وتكتسب وجودها الشرعي بموافقة قيادة الفرع التابعة له .


المادة -21-


تتولى الفرقة المهام الآتية :


1- ممارسة النشاط الحزبي في مجال الدعاية والنضال بين جماهير الشعب .


2- نقل مطالب الشعب للحزب , ونقل مقررات الحزب ومواقفه السياسية للشعب.


3- المساهمة والتفاعل مع الشعب في حياته السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية , والسعي لتنظيمه , بشكل يستطيع معه حل مشكلاته , والنضال من اجل ذلك بقيادة الحزب .


4- العمل على تنشيط الحزب وكسب الأعضاء الجدد .؟


المادة - 22-


1- تتولى قيادة الشعب تسمية أمناء سر الفرق التابعة لها من بين أعضاء قيادة الشعبة .


2- تتولى قيادة الشعبة او الفرع او المكتب تنسيب احد أعضاء قيادة الفرقة غير المرتبطة بشعبة او بعيدة عنها ليكون أمين سرها , ولها أن تطلب من قيادة الفرقة انتخاب أمين سرها من بين أعضائها , ولقيادة الشعبة الحق في دعوته لحضور اجتماعاتها مراقبا .


3- يتولى أمين سر الفرقة المهام الآتية :


أ*- ترؤس اجتماعات قيادة الفرقة وإدارتها ودعوتها للاجتماع وتهيئة جدول الاجتماع , وتبدأ كل جلسة بتلاوة وقائع الجلسة السابقة ثم يبحث في جدول الأعمال .


ب*- الاحتفاظ بسجل لكافة المنظمين في الفرقة على اختلاف مستوياتهم .


جـ - الإشراف على نشاط قيادة الفرقة وتنفيذ قراراتها .


د – الاحتفاظ بسجل وقائع جلسات قيادة الفرقة وقراراتها .


هـ - القيام بمهام الاتصال بين قيادة الفرقة وقيادة الشعبة فيما يتعلق بجميـع الأمور الحزبية .


و – تولي كافة شؤون الفرقة المالية .


المادة - 23 -


تنتخب قيادة الفرقة من بين أعضاء الفرقة ويكون عددهم أكثر من الخلايا التابعة لها بما لا يزيد على أربعة أعضاء , في القطر الذي يحكمه الحزب وعضوين في غيره , وتكون مسؤولة مسؤولية مباشرة أمام قيادة الشعبة , وتتولى قيادة الفرقة القيام بالمهام الآتية :


1- تقسيم الفرقة الى خلايا وتعيين أمناء سر هذه الخلايا .


2- قيادة الفرقة وتوجيهها وتنشيطها .


3- تلقي التعليمات والتوجيهات الحزبية المختصة والعمل على تنفيذها .


4- تقوية الوعي والانضباط بين أعضاء الفرقة .


5- الإشراف على قيادة وتنظيم خلايا الأنصار .


6- تلقي طلبات الترشيح للعضوية ورفعها مع التقارير والتوصيات الى قيادة الشعبة .


7- وضع التقارير الحزبية عن شؤون الفرقة الحزبية ورفع التقارير المراد تقديمها الى الاجتماع العام للفرقة الى قيادة الشعبة قبل عرضها على الاجتماع .


8- تلقي كافة الاقتراحات والشكاوي والانتقادات المتعلقة بشؤون الأعضاء والهيئات والمواقف الحزبية من أمناء سر الخلايا وبحثها ثم رفعها الى قيادة الشعبة .


9- عقد اجتماعات دورية أسبوعية كلما دعت الحاجة الى ذلك .


10- الإشراف على العمل الثقافي في جهاز الدولة , على وفق المنهاج الثقافي القومي وتوجيهات القيادة العليا .


المادة - 24 -
يتكون اجتماع الفرقة من كافة الأعضاء المرتبطين بقيادة الفرقة وتكون مهام اجتماع الفرقة كالأتي :


1- سماع ومناقشة تقارير قيادة الفرقة عن كافة شؤون الفرقة ووضع التوصيات المتعلقة بهذه الأمور .


2- مناقشة الشؤون المالية للفرقة .


3- انتخاب قيادة الفرقة من بين الأعضاء العاملين الذين مضى على عضويتهم مدة لا تقل عن سنتين في القطر الذي يحكمه الحزب ولا تقل عن سنة في غيره .


ثالثا :: الشعبة


المادة - 25-


1- الشعبة هي منظمة حزبية تتألف من عدد من الفرق لا تقل عن اثنتين ولا تزيد على تسع وتكتسب وجودها الشرعي بعد موافقة القيادة التي تتبعها الشعبة .
2- تكتسب الشعبة وجودها الشرعي بعد موافقة القيادة القومية في حالة عدم بلوغ التنظيم مستوى فرع .


المادة - 26-
1- يتكون مؤتمر الشعبة من أعضاء قيادة الشعبة المنتخبين , ومن أعضاء قيادة كل فرقة تنتخبهم قيادة ممثلي الفرقة في مؤتمر الشعبة بنسبة أعضائها العاملين ..


2- يعد أعضاء قيادة الشعبة أعضاء بحكم منصبهم في المؤتمر الذي ينتخب قيادة الشعبة الجديدة , على أن لا يقل مجموع عدد أعضائه عن أربعة أضعاف قيادة الشعبة الممثلة فيه .


3- يعقد مؤتمر الشعبة دورات استثنائية لبحث أمور معينة بناءا على دعوة من قبل قادته .


المادة - 27-


يتولى مؤتمر الشعبة القيام بالمهام الآتية :


1- سماع وناقشة تقارير قيادة الشعبة واللجان وعن كافة شؤون الشعبة ووضع التوصيات والقرارات المتعلقة بهذه الأمور .


2- مناقشة موازنة الشعبة .


3- انتخاب قيادة الشعبة من بين أعضائه الذين مارسوا عملا قياديا في قيادة الفرقة لمدة عامين في الأقل ومن الذين مضى على وجودهم في الحزب أعضاء عاملين مدة خمسة أعوام .


المادة - 28 -


تتكون قيادة الشعبة من عدد يساوي عدد الفرق التابعة لها مع إضافة عدد لا يتجاوز الأربعة على وفق ما تحدده القيادة المختصة , وتتولى القيام بالمهام الآتية :


1- عقد اجتماعات دورية أسبوعية , وكلما دعت الحاجة وتبدأ كل جلسة بتلاوة وقائع الجلسة السابقة ثم يبحث في جدول الأعمال .


2- قيادة الفرقة وتوجيهها وتنشيطها .


3- تلقي الأوامر والتعليمات والتوجيهات الحزبية من الهيئات المختصة والإشراف على تنفيذها ,


4- تلقي كافة الاقتراحات والشكاوي الحزبية من أمناء سر الفرق وبحثها ثم رفعها مكتوبة الى قيادة الفرع


5- رفع طلبات الترشيح الى العضوية , والتقارير والتوصيات الخاصة بها الى قيادة الفرع .


6- تسمية أمناء سر الفرق من بين أعضاء قيادة الشعبة .


7- رفع التقارير الدورية الى قيادة الفرع .


8- رفع التقارير المراد تقديمها الى مؤتمر الشعبة , الى قيادة الفرع قبل عرضها على المؤتمر .


9- الإشراف على العمل الثقافي في جهاز الشعبة , على وفق المنهاج الثقافي القومي وتوجيهات القيادة العليا .


المادة - 29 –


تعين قيادة الفرع من بين أعضائها أمناء سر الشعب , وتنتخب الشعبة غير المرتبطة بفرع , أمين سرها من بين أعضائها ويتولى أمين السر القيام بالمهام الآتية :


1- ترؤس جلسات قيادة الشعبة وإدارتها ودعوتها للاجتماع وتهيئة جدول أعماله والاحتفاظ بسجل لأعضاء الشعبة .


2- الإشراف على نشاط قيادة الشعبة وتنفيذ قراراتها .


3- الاحتفاظ بسجل وقائع جلسات قيادة الشعبة وقراراتها .


4- القيام بمهام الاتصال بين قيادة الشعب وقيادة الفرع بشأن الأمور والشؤون الحزبية .


5- تمثيل قيادة الشعبة في الاتصالات والمباحثات مع الهيئات والأشخاص ضمن منطقة شعبته وبشأن أمورها المحلية ويجوز لقيادة الشعبة تكليف أي عضو من أعضائها بذلك .


رابعا :: الفرع


المادة - 30-


1. الفرع هو منظمة حزبية يتألف من شعب لا يقل عددها عن اثنتين ولا يكتسب الفرع وجوده الشرعي إلا بعد موافقة قيادة القطر التي يتبعها .


2. يكتسب الفرع وجوده الشرعي بعد موافقة القيادة القومية في حالة عدم بلوغ التنظيم مستوى قطر .


3. لا يجوز أن يكون في منطقة إدارية واحدة أكثر من فرع إلا بموافقة قيادة القطر .


المادة - 31-


1. يتكون مؤتمر الفرع من أعضاء قيادة الفرع المنتخبين ومن عدد من قيادة كل شعبة تنتخبهم بنسبة عدد أعضائها العاملين ، وتتولى قيادة القطر تحديد هذه النسبة ، وإذا أدى هذا التحديد إلى زيادة ممثلي الشعبة في المؤتمر ، يقوم مؤتمر الشعبة بانتخاب بقية عدد ممثليها لمؤتمر الفرع من بين أعضائها الذين مضى عليهم أعضاء عاملين مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات .


2. أعضاء قيادة الفرع أعضاء بحكم مركزهم في المؤتمر الذي ينتخب القيادة الجديدة على أن لا يقل مجموع أعضاء المؤتمر عن أربعة أضعاف قيادة الفرع الممثلة فيه .


3. يعقد مؤتمر الفرع دورات استثنائية لبحث أمور معينة بناءا على دعوة من قبل قيادته .


المادة – 33 –


يتولى مؤتمر الفرع المهام الآتية :-


1- سماع ومناقشة تقارير قيادة الفرع واللجان عن كافة شؤون الفرع ووضع التوصيات والقرارات المتعلقة بهذه الأمور .


2- مناقشة موازنة الفرع .


3- انتخاب قيادة الفرع من بين أعضائه الذين مارسوا عملا قياديا في حياتهم الحزبية في مستوى لا يقل عن قيادة الشعبة بالانتخاب لمدة سنة في الأقل وسنتين في قيادة الفرقة , ومضى عليهم أعضاء عاملين مدة لا تقل عن ست سنوات , على أن لا يكون قد انقطع عن العمل الحزبي لمدة سنة , بدون عذر مشروع , قبل الدورة الانتخابية .


4- في القطر الذي يشكل الفرع أعلى مستوى فيه , يتولى مؤتمر الفرع كامل الصلاحيات التنظيمية ورسم السياسة المحلية بما لا يتناقض مع سياسة الحزب القومية .


المادة – 33 –


تتكون قيادة الفرع من عدد يساوي عدد الشعب التابعة له مع إضافة عدد لا يتجاوز أربعة أعضاء على وفق ما تحدده القيادة المختصة , وتكون قيادة الفرع مسؤولة مسؤولية مباشرة أمام قيادة القطر , وتتولى قيادة الفرع القيام بالمهام التالية :


1- عقد اجتماعات دورية أسبوعية , وكلما دعت الحاجة وتبدأ كل جلسة بتلاوة وقائع الجلسة السابقة ثم يبحث في جدول الإعمال .


2- قيادة الفرع وتوجيهه وتنشيطه .


3- تعيين أمناء سر الشعب من بين أعضاء قيادة الفرع .


4- تنفيذ سياسة الحزب ومناهجه وفق توجيهات قيادة القطر , واتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة بتقوية روح النظام والانضباط في الحزب .


5- قبول الأعضاء واقتراح فصلهم .


6- اقتراح ترشيح أعضاء الحزب من الفرع للمجالس التمثيلية .


7- تربية أعضاء الحزب وتنظيم دراستهم وتثقيفهم من الناحية النظرية والسياسية والتنظيمية والعلمية .


8- تلقي الأوامر والتعليمات والتوجيهات من الهيئات الحزبية المختصة والإشراف على تنفيذها .


9- رفع التقارير الدورية عن شؤون الفرع الحزبية الى قيادة القطر .


10- دراسة المشكلات المحلية ووضع الحلول اللازمة لها والعمل على تنفيذها .


11- تلقي كافة الاقتراحات والشكاوى الحزبية من أمناء سر الشعب وبحثها ثم رفعها خطيا الى قيادة القطر


12- رفع التقارير المراد تقديمها الى مؤتمر الفرع , الى قيادة القطر قبل عرضها على المؤتمر.


13- في القطر الذي تشكل قيادة الفرع أعلى قيادة رأسية , تتولى هذه القيادة كامل الصلاحيات في الجوانب التنظيمية والسياسية المحلية تنفيذا لمقررات مؤتمر الفرع , وبما لا يتناقض مع سياسة الحزب القومية .


المادة – 34 –


ينتخب أمين سر الفرع من بين أعضاء قيادة الفرع ,او تسمي قيادة القطر احد أعضائها أمينا لسر الفرع , ويتولى القيام بالمهام الآتية :-

----------

